# Sticky  Introduce yourself!!!



## xabiaxica

this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself 

you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years


over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


----------



## erwdc

Hello all my name is Eric Wise I am a chiropractor currently living in southern California, my wife an acupuncturist and I are interested in moving to an practicing in Italy. We would welcome any information you could share about making this transition.
THANKS


----------



## S_Grimm

*Intro*

Hi Everyone, I'm Steve Grimm. I've lived in Vicenza for several years as a civil servant (Army). Spent several years here while on active duty as well. Have resigned to start my own firm. Exciting time. Looking forward to the exchange with you folks.
Steve


----------



## Gtdonna

Hi, I am a newbie here but have lived in Italy from 2000 until 2008 when I left to work, but I still have ties to Italy and now seeking to return to live once again this time to invest. I am born entrepreneur and English is also my madre lingua. 

During my time here, I helped professionals translate documents, taught English and also sold made in Italy products to clients worldwide all form my home here in Italy. Now I want to create a company around this.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gtdonna said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here but have lived in Italy from 2000 until 2008 when I left to work, but I still have ties to Italy and now seeking to return to live once again this time to invest. I am born entrepreneur and English is also my madre lingua.
> 
> During my time here, I helped professionals translate documents, taught English and also sold made in Italy products to clients worldwide all form my home here in Italy. Now I want to create a company around this.




Hello and welcome to the forum,


----------



## WannabExpatMama

*Exhilarating!!!*

My name is Dominique. I am in the research/planning process of moving abroad with my two children for a year or so in 2012. I would love any guidance input from others who've made the leap into Expat life (esp those who've done it with little ones in tow).

My children are 3 and 1 and I am mostly curious about what the education/child care scene is like. I am also wondering how much I'll need to make the intitial transition. 

I'm thinking I should have at least enough to support us for a month while we get settled in? Any and all info is appreciated!

I'd also like to make some contacts in country before we get there .


----------



## MaidenScotland

WannabExpatMama said:


> My name is Dominique. I am in the research/planning process of moving abroad with my two children for a year or so in 2012. I would love any guidance input from others who've made the leap into Expat life (esp those who've done it with little ones in tow).
> 
> My children are 3 and 1 and I am mostly curious about what the education/child care scene is like. I am also wondering how much I'll need to make the intitial transition.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have at least enough to support us for a month while we get settled in? Any and all info is appreciated!
> 
> I'd also like to make some contacts in country before we get there .




Hello and welcome to the forum.

As an expat who has lived in various countries I can tell you that you need at least 6 months living money behind you plus of course your fare home. What will you do for an income? Jobs are few and far between, do you speak Italian? 
Have a good read through the various threads for guidance.

Maiden


----------



## Morepork

*Antipodean-Italy bound in 2012*



xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Hello and thank you for such a wonderful Forum. I am living at present in Australia ( for last 12years) and plan to move to Italy mid 2012. I am a registered nurse with an EU passport (Ireland) and wonder if there are any opportunities for private nursing/companionship in Italy (palliative care or similar) . Perhaps been registered through a UK Nursing Agency may help me gain access to this type of work. I speak some French and Spanish but very little Italian at present and am certainly willing to learn. I have investigated the Italian Nursing Registration process which states i require fluent Italian. Working for people who speak some english would be great initially.
It is a very big leap of faith for me to relocate to the other side of the world but i feel this will do me good. I am a widow and looking forward to enjoying the art and architecture of this beautiful country.
Does anyone have suggestions re;work opportunities? 
I look forward to reading the Forum in greater depth as time permits. Again, thank you for all contributions. It makes life easier to know there are others who understand the complexities and challengers in relocating to another land.


----------



## TnE

We are Tyler and Elizabeth, and Tyler just landed an expatriate position through is company in Napolie! We will be relocating around April, and we're trying to get all of our ducks in a row (as much as that's possible). We were pretty happy to find this place, and we've got a ton of questions. I hope we can pick a few brains along the way!


----------



## isha00

Ehmm.. I hadn't noticed this thread and didn't even think about introducing myself *glom* Gotta put a remedy to that!

I'm Elisa, 25 years old, and I'm an Italian who spent the last 2 years abroad, one in England and one in Berlin. In November I moved back to my hometown (Bolzano), putting a (temporary, I hope) end to my time as an expat. 
I'm here because I've always been interested in the stories of those who decide to move to Italy and in the way my country is seen through their eyes.

Looking forward to getting to know you all =)


----------



## Michael Boni

*Living in Italy for six months out of the year*

Hello

Our names are Michael and Palma Iacoboni and we currently live in Florida in the United States.

I officially retire on December 31,2011 and my wife and I always have had the plan to go to Italy for six months out of the year. We are American/Italians meaning all of our grandparents were born in Italy.

We have been to Italy two times over the past five years and really love it there.

Our grandparents were from Calabria and Abruzzo in Italy and we have been to both of these regions and would not mind living in either one of them.

We want to rent a one bedroom place for the first year and want to know if anyone knows on average per month how much rental places are in Calabria and Abruzzo. We really don't want to live in the main towns but don,t want to be more then a half hours drive from the main towns.

If anyone can help us please contact us back when you can.

Have a happy holiday season.


Thanks

Michael and Palma Iacoboni


----------



## MaidenScotland

Michael Boni said:


> Hello
> 
> Our names are Michael and Palma Iacoboni and we currently live in Florida in the United States.
> 
> I officially retire on December 31,2011 and my wife and I always have had the plan to go to Italy for six months out of the year. We are American/Italians meaning all of our grandparents were born in Italy.
> 
> We have been to Italy two times over the past five years and really love it there.
> 
> Our grandparents were from Calabria and Abruzzo in Italy and we have been to both of these regions and would not mind living in either one of them.
> 
> We want to rent a one bedroom place for the first year and want to know if anyone knows on average per month how much rental places are in Calabria and Abruzzo. We really don't want to live in the main towns but don,t want to be more then a half hours drive from the main towns.
> 
> If anyone can help us please contact us back when you can.
> 
> Have a happy holiday season.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael and Palma Iacoboni




Hi Michael and Palma

Welcome to the forum

Maiden


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there, you should be able to rent for around 400euros a month plus utilities in abruzzo although many owners only rent on a short term basis as they can charge this amount easily per week in the summer. /SNIP/


----------



## roysteve

Steve and Abbie from Atlanta. We have visited Italy many times, now thinking of living there 4 months a year. We like Lucca and Ascoli Paceno.


----------



## Michael Boni

*Living in Italy for six months a year*



roysteve said:


> Steve and Abbie from Atlanta. We have visited Italy many times, now thinking of living there 4 months a year. We like Lucca and Ascoli Paceno.



Hello Steve and Abbie from Atlanta. Thanks for replying back to us.

Are you considering renting or are you planning on buying something in Italy?

If you are renting a place have you done research in the areas of Luca and Ascoli to find out what the average per month rental amounts are?

Living in the U.S in Florida at this point of time we can go to Italy for three months at a time using our passports only I believe. If you both go to Italy for four months are you going to have to get a visa for extended stay there? My wife and I are Americans/Italian meaning all of our grandparents were born in Italy but they are all unfortunately deceased.

Please when you can reply back to us on all of this.


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## xabiaxica

Michael Boni said:


> Hello Steve and Abbie from Atlanta. Thanks for replying back to us.
> 
> Are you considering renting or are you planning on buying something in Italy?
> 
> If you are renting a place have you done research in the areas of Luca and Ascoli to find out what the average per month rental amounts are?
> 
> Living in the U.S in Florida at this point of time we can go to Italy for three months at a time using our passports only I believe. If you both go to Italy for four months are you going to have to get a visa for extended stay there? My wife and I are Americans/Italian meaning all of our grandparents were born in Italy but they are all unfortunately deceased.
> 
> Please when you can reply back to us on all of this.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael and Palma


yes, you're right, you (& they) would need a different (other than holiday) visa to be able to stay in Italy for more than 90 days - as you say, no visa is actually required for a holiday


----------



## roysteve

Michael Boni said:


> Hello Steve and Abbie from Atlanta. Thanks for replying back to us.
> 
> Are you considering renting or are you planning on buying something in Italy?
> 
> If you are renting a place have you done research in the areas of Luca and Ascoli to find out what the average per month rental amounts are?
> 
> Living in the U.S in Florida at this point of time we can go to Italy for three months at a time using our passports only I believe. If you both go to Italy for four months are you going to have to get a visa for extended stay there? My wife and I are Americans/Italian meaning all of our grandparents were born in Italy but they are all unfortunately deceased.
> 
> Please when you can reply back to us on all of this.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael and Palma


Renting first, then buying. Do not know much about monthly rentals but Ascoli will be much less than Lucca as it is far less well known as tourist destination. Since we are not planning to work at Italian job and have independent means we will be to get a long-term visa, I understand.


----------



## LisaJW

Hi guys!

My husband and I permanently relocated to Italy from the UK in September, so we are still settling in at the moment! We live in the Campania region, about 45 minutes south of Salerno. We have two small children, 5 and 2 and our lovely Chocolate Labrador, Ruby... who's 6.

My husband was a Fireman in the UK and I worked in the Civic Service so life here is a complete change for us! If I can give any advice on relocating with two small children, moving here with a dog or anything else, please feel free to contact me!

Lisa


----------



## orvinio

*4 years until we retire to italy*



xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Explain to me why expat forum has so many steps to post a reply I don't care about fonts or funny little garbage we are adults not 7th graders with i phones. Ok I'm done on the complaining. 4 years until we retire to my wifes home town 70 kms from rome. We need a contractor to argue with our architect but will listen to us. the plans have been aproved and the fees are paid now we need the contractor. Any ideas . The contractor needs to be able to build terremoto walls and columns. We have the electrician, plumber, the bath fixtures, floor tile we just need a shell with window frames we have all the windows. Done this before .


----------



## Ramisa

Hi there, 

I have dual citizenship with Italy and the US, and am entertaining the idea of one day emigrating to Italy with my hubby and our 2 miniature Schnauzers.

My family is from Catania, and I have spent many childhood summers there.

My Nonna and Zii (and cugini, etc) all live in Sicily, and I'd love to move there to help take care of my Nonna.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ramisa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Ramisa, I have dual citizenship with Italy and the US, and am entertaining the idea of one day emigrating to Italy.




Hi and welcome to the forum Ramisa.. what part of Italy do you hope to emigrate?


----------



## MaidenScotland

orvinio said:


> Explain to me why expat forum has so many steps to post a reply I don't care about fonts or funny little garbage we are adults not 7th graders with i phones. Ok I'm done on the complaining. 4 years until we retire to my wifes home town 70 kms from rome. We need a contractor to argue with our architect but will listen to us. the plans have been aproved and the fees are paid now we need the contractor. Any ideas . The contractor needs to be able to build terremoto walls and columns. We have the electrician, plumber, the bath fixtures, floor tile we just need a shell with window frames we have all the windows. Done this before .




mmm two steps.. click reply and then submit reply, not too much really


----------



## Ramisa

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Ramisa.. what part of Italy do you hope to emigrate?


The island of sun and sea, beautiful Sicily.


----------



## orvinio

Ramisa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have dual citizenship with Italy and the US, and am entertaining the idea of one day emigrating to Italy with my hubby and our 2 miniature Schnauzers.
> 
> My family is from Catania, and I have spent many childhood summers there.
> 
> My Nonna and Zii (and cugini, etc) all live in Sicily, and I'd love to move there to help take care of my Nonna.


 It is nice to get a reply. I am in the process of getting citzenship does not seem to daunting because I am prepared for it to be daunting and frustrating. We already have our codice fisicale cards, my wife is a local . Our biggest difficulty is the architect we want windows and an open plan, he wants lots of rooms. Can you tell me about car insurance basic liability seem very expensive. We hope to visit in the winter to experience their version of cold and snow. 25 degrees and 4 inches of snow I can hardly wait. Our dog choice in Italy is whatever the Romans abandon when they visit in the summer and the dog decides to adopt us. Every summer we usually have one dog that hangs around with us. Cats are very limited in our area. All of my wifes zias and zios are gone but 3 cousins and their kids and grandkids are part of our life. I have no family but marriage makes these people my family wonderful for an only child. ciao andy jensen


----------



## Ramisa

orvinio said:


> It is nice to get a reply. I am in the process of getting citzenship does not seem to daunting because I am prepared for it to be daunting and frustrating. We already have our codice fisicale cards, my wife is a local . Our biggest difficulty is the architect we want windows and an open plan, he wants lots of rooms. Can you tell me about car insurance basic liability seem very expensive. We hope to visit in the winter to experience their version of cold and snow. 25 degrees and 4 inches of snow I can hardly wait. Our dog choice in Italy is whatever the Romans abandon when they visit in the summer and the dog decides to adopt us. Every summer we usually have one dog that hangs around with us. Cats are very limited in our area. All of my wifes zias and zios are gone but 3 cousins and their kids and grandkids are part of our life. I have no family but marriage makes these people my family wonderful for an only child. ciao andy jensen


Yes, the Italian version of family is quite close-knit. Once you get used to it, it's great. I don't know anything about car insurance, good luck on finding a affordable option.


----------



## Michael Boni

*Dual Citizenship*



Ramisa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have dual citizenship with Italy and the US, and am entertaining the idea of one day emigrating to Italy with my hubby and our 2 miniature Schnauzers.
> 
> My family is from Catania, and I have spent many childhood summers there.
> 
> My Nonna and Zii (and cugini, etc) all live in Sicily, and I'd love to move there to help take care of my Nonna.


Thanks so much for contacting us back concerning dual citizenship for the U.S and Italy.

My wife and I currently live in Florida and when I recently retired in December our goal was to always spend six months in Italy and six months back here in the states. We have two daughters only and both are going to college in Florida. We are planning on going to Italy for three months this summer to really look around in Italy and really look around in the areas all of our grandparents were from. Then at that time we will really plan our attack on where we would want to live there.

We are American/Italians meaning all of our grandparents were born in Italy. My wife's grandparents are from Calabria. My mom's parents were fom Calabria and my dad's parents were from Abruzzo. My mother-in-law is the only one still living. We don't speak any Italian at this point of time.

My mother was the youngest out of 18 children and my father was second to the youngest out of 11 children. I know 50 percent of my family lived or still lives in Italy. I am the youngest out of all the family members and never met any of my relatives from Italy and don't know where any of them live or how to contact them. Most all my Aunt's,Uncle's and Cousins are all deceased. I been to Italy one time and really loved it there.

My problem is I don't know my granparents spelling of there actual names and have not been able to track down there birth certificates from any of my family members.

How did you get Dual citizenship and where did you go to get it? What information did you have to give to get your dual citizenship. Were you born in the U.S? How long did it take you to get your dual citizenship for here and Italy?

We know we can go to Italy for three months on our U.S Passports and I believe we can get a extended visa to stay there longer. We don't even know at this point of time how to get a extended visa. 

Where do you live here in the U.S? I wish we could all meet up sometime depending on where you all live to talk about relocating to Italy.

If you don't mind answering all our questions if you can and could help us in anyway getting information to us or you advising us on everything we have asked you,we would really appreciate you contacting uis again.


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## Aston-Martin

Hi,
living in Canada and after too many cold snowy winters my body is screaming for a more milder sunnier climate. I have been to northern Italy a few times but wish to experience the south. So Naples or perhaps a few months on the island of Capri would be nice to produce some paintings while experiencing the wonderful sunlight there. What I'm looking for is a good web site that explains what daily life is like on Capri for the people who live there - sadly I do not speak Italian so hard to find a blog in English. Any leads appreciated.


----------



## SVW3

My name is Vaughan. I was paratroooper/Paracadutista stationed in Vicenzia at Caserma Paulo Ederle and in that time discovered some very valuable life lessons about kitchen, family and quality of life. Also I discovered the rich deep history and magic of the Veneto. I am very notalgic and am looking forward to returning for an extended vaction at some point in the future.


----------



## Michael Boni

*Thanks for contacting us back*



roysteve said:


> Renting first, then buying. Do not know much about monthly rentals but Ascoli will be much less than Lucca as it is far less well known as tourist destination. Since we are not planning to work at Italian job and have independent means we will be to get a long-term visa, I understand.


Steve and Abbie

Thanks so much for contacting us back and letting us know about a long term visa. My wife and I are retired and don't have to work anymore and also have enough retirement money to live on. When are you folks planning on relocating to Italy or are you already there? Hope to hear from you again.


Take Care

Michael and Palma


----------



## john agostini

Hi, My name is john Agostini. I am working on obtaining dual citizenship for my family and having difficulty getting birth and marriage documents from my Grandfather's home town of Ascoli Piceno in Le Marche. I am doing this to allow my children the opportunity someday to study or work in Italy or anywhere in EU along with making travel much simpler. Any help you can give me would be great.


----------



## Vallecamonica

Hi
My name is Wulan Amorini. I am from Bali, Indonesia, live in Italy, almost 2 years. And in the next 5 years we planning to move to Australia. I know, it's so complicated lol.
So happy to found this forum, coz' I can speak english again


----------



## Jim and Judy

After traveling extensively for many years in Spain and Italy, we are looking to buy an apartment in or near Lucca - our favorite place. We will be retiring soon and would like to split our time evenly between the USA and Lucca. We are excited (and alittle scared) about this adventure and look forward to learning how to make the transition by talking with expats and sharing experiences.


----------



## xraydog

Hello All,

My name is Rick (acutally Enrico). My wife and I are in the process of purchasing an apartment in Paciano, Umbria. We plan on using it as a holiday home / rental for the next few years and plan to spend more time once retirement / semiretirement rolls around.

I am a radiologist in the US, once my italian improves, I would consider working in Italy if there are opportunities.


----------



## dolcevita

*Hello!*

Hello Everyone! My husband and I lived in Grizzo di Montreale from 2003-2006, when we were active duty at Aviano. It's where we met and our first daughter was born in Sacile. We plan to retire back in the Aviano area when my husband retires from the Air Force. I am an entrepreneur, currently building my business designing and sewing handbags. We may be able to return to Italy as soon as summer 2013, depending on assignment status, but full retirement won't be for 4-5 years yet, giving us "hopefully!" enough time to have plenty of savings built up. 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone on the boards and all the advice you can offer in regards to citizenship issues, as all our overseas living has been done thru the military, and the paperwork is much less! 

Ciao!
Jen


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Hi

My name's Amanda and I moved from Surrey in the UK to Piemonte just over 2 years ago with my daughter who's almost 14. After two difficult years she's finally settled in and I am constantly amazed at the education she's receiving here and how fluently she speaks. Me...? I bumble along with pidgin Italian and don't even have to utter a sound before people instantly know I'm English!

I'm struggling to build a social life as my partner works away for months at a time and after joining the forum yesterday I'm wondering why I didn't find it sooner. Thank you all you lovely people for being there!!!


----------



## DeeS

Hello, I am a 65 year old with a wandering gene. I have been caring for my mother for the past 15 years. She recently died, and now I am about to fly away. A couple of years ago, seduced by some Italian singers, I started studying Italian to translate their lyrics. Last October, I escaped to Europe for a 5 week trip with 2.5 weeks in Italy. I have many facebook friends there who I have met through the fan clubs for some of the musicians. I met many of them face-to-face, and had a wonderful time.

My plan now is to go for a year. The problem I am having is how to apply for a visa. I don't want to stay in one place (extended residence visa). I also don't want to have to attend school continuously (student visa). I want to go longer than 90 days. I am afraid the consulate will deny me because I don't have one address, but will have 3-4. My intention is to go to language school, but 3 months in 3-4 different places.

I have what I believe is enough money, so I don't think I will be denied for that reason. I think it will be the address issue. Oh, and I am finding it to be a challenge to find a return flight a year from now. The schedules don't go out that far. Suggestions are welcome.\\

Dee


----------



## DeeS

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Hi
> 
> My name's Amanda and I moved from Surrey in the UK to Piemonte just over 2 years ago with my daughter who's almost 14. After two difficult years she's finally settled in and I am constantly amazed at the education she's receiving here and how fluently she speaks. Me...? I bumble along with pidgin Italian and don't even have to utter a sound before people instantly know I'm English!
> 
> I'm struggling to build a social life as my partner works away for months at a time and after joining the forum yesterday I'm wondering why I didn't find it sooner. Thank you all you lovely people for being there!!!


Hi, Amanda. I am also new to this forum, and I am also amazed at how quickly children settle in and pick up the language, but I think the reason they do is that they speak to other people. 

I can read and write Italian somewhat. I have chatted with Italian friends on facebook, and they all think I "speak Italian". They are so wrong, as they found out when I met them in Italy. Not having someone to speak with a sure way to NOT learn the language. I am sure there must be someone in your village who maybe speaks a little Engish, but is too shy to try to speak it to you. Sound familiar? I hope you will find each other, but your best bet would to be to look for her. You can help each other. When I was in Italy, the person I was most comfortable speaking Italian with was my friend Patrizia who only spoke high school English, and was nervous to speak it, but was willing. We had so much fun stumbling along in our respective languages, and learning we wouldn't melt away if we used a wrong word. 

I hope you find that person who speaks a little English, and who can help her new English speaking friend learn Italian. 
_________________________________________________________
"A friend", said Christopher Robin "is a comforting sort of thing to have".


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Thank you Dee S for your kind words. Yes, I am looking for that person to talk to.... everyone is very friendly here, but quite reserved too. I did a language course to learn Italian for a year before I came, but found that with local dialects and my poor pronunciation it was almost useless and only gave me a very basic grounding. Ordering a coffee is very different from having a chat!

With your problems about your visa, do the Italian authorities have to know that you are travelling around? Can you not just give your first address as your "permanent" address? And maybe get someone there to forward any mail received there to you wherever you are? Or return to that address at the end of your trip? And if it was me, I would just book a one way ticket - and worry about the return flight nearer the time!!! When are you planning to travel? Amanda


----------



## DeeS

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Thank you Dee S for your kind words. Yes, I am looking for that person to talk to.... everyone is very friendly here, but quite reserved too. I did a language course to learn Italian for a year before I came, but found that with local dialects and my poor pronunciation it was almost useless and only gave me a very basic grounding. Ordering a coffee is very different from having a chat!
> 
> With your problems about your visa, do the Italian authorities have to know that you are travelling around? Can you not just give your first address as your "permanent" address? And maybe get someone there to forward any mail received there to you wherever you are? Or return to that address at the end of your trip? And if it was me, I would just book a one way ticket - and worry about the return flight nearer the time!!! When are you planning to travel? Amanda


I am working hard on getting rid of things, and getting my house ready to rent out. I REALLY want to leave in May, but I think realistically, it will be June. Not the best time to go. I don't like heat or crowds, but I really want to be in school in Lucca for the summer music festival. I am having to shift my original plans a little. I had hoped to be able to get my CELTA certification in May in Milan. There is still a slim chance I can get it all done.... if I can stay off the computer. I spend a moderate amount of time researching, too.

I also agree that the dialect issue is a major one. One of my closest "facebook friends" (for some reason, that strikes me as a very sad statement) is someone I chatted with for about 4 months online, but I truly could not understand a word she said when I met her. It was very embarrassing. Fortunately, she also saw me stumbling with another person from another region, and she didn't see me doing fine with several other people.

I don't know if I can pass the consulate review if I don't have a return flight. I think people from the UK don't have to have one, but from what I have read on other posts, from the US we do. I guess they figure you can swim?

What part of Piedmonte do you live in? One of my favorite singers if from near Asti. What kinds of things do you like to do? Do you have a particular kind of music you like? Getting involved with some of the fan clubs has been really fun. They are all ages, and very friendly. Maybe finding some group or singer would be a way to meet people. 

I do have a facebook friend who is from London who lives in Galliate near Milan. She has lived there for years, and her significant other is Italian. They are both loves. I will have to tell you a very funny story about her some day. 

I don't know exactly where I will be going, but my plans are Lucca, Viareggio, Venice, and somewhere near Lombardia, but I know someone (again, face book "know") near Torino, and I may be going there as well.

Good to hear from you, please write again.

Dee


----------



## sheilamarsco

*moving to italy*

hi there, good luck with your adventures if your travels take you to central italy and you would like some information/advice about (abruzzo) you can pm me
best wishes, sheila


DeeS said:


> I am working hard on getting rid of things, and getting my house ready to rent out. I REALLY want to leave in May, but I think realistically, it will be June. Not the best time to go. I don't like heat or crowds, but I really want to be in school in Lucca for the summer music festival. I am having to shift my original plans a little. I had hoped to be able to get my CELTA certification in May in Milan. There is still a slim chance I can get it all done.... if I can stay off the computer. I spend a moderate amount of time researching, too.
> 
> I also agree that the dialect issue is a major one. One of my closest "facebook friends" (for some reason, that strikes me as a very sad statement) is someone I chatted with for about 4 months online, but I truly could not understand a word she said when I met her. It was very embarrassing. Fortunately, she also saw me stumbling with another person from another region, and she didn't see me doing fine with several other people.
> 
> I don't know if I can pass the consulate review if I don't have a return flight. I think people from the UK don't have to have one, but from what I have read on other posts, from the US we do. I guess they figure you can swim?
> 
> What part of Piedmonte do you live in? One of my favorite singers if from near Asti. What kinds of things do you like to do? Do you have a particular kind of music you like? Getting involved with some of the fan clubs has been really fun. They are all ages, and very friendly. Maybe finding some group or singer would be a way to meet people.
> 
> I do have a facebook friend who is from London who lives in Galliate near Milan. She has lived there for years, and her significant other is Italian. They are both loves. I will have to tell you a very funny story about her some day.
> 
> I don't know exactly where I will be going, but my plans are Lucca, Viareggio, Venice, and somewhere near Lombardia, but I know someone (again, face book "know") near Torino, and I may be going there as well.
> 
> Good to hear from you, please write again.
> 
> Dee


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

Dee

I was forgetting you were from the States cos it's so much easier for us Europeans - we're supposed to be one big happy family and to be able to travel and settle freely within the EU. 

I'm near Asti - about 20 minutes south from there, and about an hour from Torino. Maybe if you do come we can meet up. 

I'd like to go to Lucca and Viareggio as well - we may go down there for a few days in the summer - and do Pisa and Pompei at the same time. Last summer we spent a few days in the Aosta Valley and also drove across to Venice for a week., but this year we seem to have adopted a cat so it's going to be a bit harder to just get in the car and drive off for a week. 

Do let me know how you get on in the coming weeks

Amanda


----------



## dolcevita

Hi Amanda! I understand your language frustrations, I was the same way when we lived there. In fact, the only person in our entire neighborhood that spoke any english was a 13 year old girl! But we still all some how managed to have long conversations with our limited words. It was a fantastic experience! Our daughter was 2 when we left, and she had mostly Italian babysitters, and she understood everything. My biggest regret was not making more of an effort to better understand the language since we knew we would be moving eventually. Perhaps there is someone in your area that would be willing to trade services, to learn to speak English and teach you conversational Italian in return? 

Hi Dee! How exciting your up coming year sounds. I would ask at the consolate if you have to have the return flight to get the visa. Though, to be honest, they would be hard pressed to make me leave after being there for a year...... I'd never come back to the states!  I'm not sure what your current plan is for which locations when, but I wouldn't miss Carnivale in Venice! It's a bit chilly, but worth every second. I'd probably aim for Christmas in Rome, just to hit Christmas Mass, even if your not Catholic. 

Oh, I'm making myself "home" sick! 
Jennifer


----------



## squeegeetom

Hi
i wouldliek to teach American English in Italy and want to knwo how crucial it is to have a TOEFL certificate. I taught writing adn English at the JC level for a few years and did corporate trainign for may years.


----------



## KimMii

Hi everyone...we are "Accidentally Italian"...we had planned a move to France...ended up in Italy with me in a hospital and have now decided to live in Genoa!


----------



## luisloquo

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Dee
> 
> I was forgetting you were from the States cos it's so much easier for us Europeans - we're supposed to be one big happy family and to be able to travel and settle freely within the EU.
> 
> I'm near Asti - about 20 minutes south from there, and about an hour from Torino. Maybe if you do come we can meet up.
> 
> I'd like to go to Lucca and Viareggio as well - we may go down there for a few days in the summer - and do Pisa and Pompei at the same time. Last summer we spent a few days in the Aosta Valley and also drove across to Venice for a week., but this year we seem to have adopted a cat so it's going to be a bit harder to just get in the car and drive off for a week.
> 
> Do let me know how you get on in the coming weeks
> 
> Amanda



Hello Amanda, I'm in Lucca and read you're interested so here I am for interchanges...about myself in a single line...spent 2 years in Germany, 1 in Ireland, 6 in Catalunya and now here in Italy again looking for international friends and trying not to forget the languages i've learnt, cheers!


----------



## Rosiecheeks

*Spending time in Venice*

Hi,
I am a Canadian from Quebec City and I will be in Venice until the end of May 2012. I speak English and French and some Italian.

I would love to get together with any locals or ex-pats who are here.
Message me if you are interested.

/SNIP/

Ciao Tutti!

Rosanne


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

*Hi Luisloquo*



luisloquo said:


> Hello Amanda, I'm in Lucca and read you're interested so here I am for interchanges...about myself in a single line...spent 2 years in Germany, 1 in Ireland, 6 in Catalunya and now here in Italy again looking for international friends and trying not to forget the languages i've learnt, cheers!


I'm sorry I didn't reply before.... somehow I missed your post. Lucky you in Lucca! I spent time in Lucca and Viareggio when my Mum married an Italian with homes in both places, and I was dragged along on the honeymoon as an sulky and difficult 13 year old!!! I return and enjoy it this time, with my daughter who is now the same age but not as belligerent as I was.

PM me a bit more about yourself?

Amanda


----------



## luisloquo

Hello amanda, just sent you a PM!

Cheers!


----------



## Wookiee

Hi everyone. My name is Robby and I have lived most of my life in Australia, however I currently live in Manizales, Colombia. I am planning to travel to Italia (perhaps Pescara, Abruzzo or Le Marche) in April 2012. I don't really won't to work although I will have to. Does anyone know of any English gigs in or near Pescara? I am a writer and need to get my books to the publisher ASAP. Any information and friendships would be much appreciated. My wife and two pups will follow after I get established.
Thanks all


----------



## richied

*Introduction.*

Hello everyone. Great to join you here in spirit.

My name is Rich D'Amato, I am an Italian American originally from New jersey, my wife is Ella a Polish National.

We are currently living in Cuenca Ecuador, where we have lived for approximately 3 years and enjoying it to a large extent, but have recently had the urge to explore the possibilities of life in Italia. I am uncertain as to my/her statuses given Poland's E.U. participation, into which we have yet to make inquiry

We have spent 3 months in Italy in 2004 and that is the extent of our experience there.

My grandparents emigrated from Liguria through Ellis Island in 1900 and lived in Little Italy in New York City. until 1908, when they moved to New Jersey.

Ella is quite a a good linguist and my Spanish is pretty good, but I am not fluent.(Although I was mistaken for a Spaniard several times during our last trip).

We are interested in living at higher elevations in a relatively small city or nearby towns.
We will probably visit Le Marche and the surrounding areas for a few months this fall.

i would characterize ourselves as quiet, respectful people who seek a serene, uncomplicated lifestyle, which we have found here in Ecuador as well.

Still, there are vast differences between the cultures and I am inclined to think I would be more resonant with the Italian culture. Time and experience will tell.

Unfortunately, I believe my grandfather renounced his Italian citizenship when he entered the U.S., as he was wont to repeat "I'ma neva go back!" with great frequency.

I don't know how to go about the process of checking this, but plan to start some initial investigation.

Cheers to All,

Rich


----------



## ianthy

My name is Ianthy and with 6 years ago bought a house outside Bologna in the hills. Wtih my husband we plan to move to Italy in late 2013. Really pleased we found this forum


----------



## jessabella

Hi everyone...Im jessa..am looking to move to Reggio Emilia in 2013 with my husband and 1 yr old daughter. Feel free to contact me if anyone has information about moving from Uk or living near this area ...love to stay in contact with you


----------



## jessabella

jessabella said:


> Hi everyone...Im jessa..am looking to move to Reggio Emilia in 2013 with my husband and 1 yr old daughter. Feel free to contact me if anyone has information about moving from Uk or living near this area ...love to stay in contact with you


Should probably say that we are originally from Australia and move to the Uk about 4 years ago.


----------



## banajana

S_Grimm said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Steve Grimm. I've lived in Vicenza for several years as a civil servant (Army). Spent several years here while on active duty as well. Have resigned to start my own firm. Exciting time. Looking forward to the exchange with you folks.
> Steve


Hi Steve - my husband and I recently relocated to Mestre/Venice area after living in the US for 12 years. We are looking for some "fellow" Americans to connect with although we are both Europeans. Could you help us connect with American community in this area?


----------



## Pythonist

Hey all,

Just arrived in Milan - moved out from California (Bay Area) as I was offered a job I couldn't refuse. That starts Monday, but in the meantime, I was wondering whether there were any English-speaking climbers in the area [I'll start a separate thread on that one].

The "Originally from" entry is a bit of a misnomer, as it's just the most recent "from". I've lived in the UK (multiple times), a number of US states, and Switzerland. Take your pick.

Looking forward to meeting up with any of you.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Misticles

Hi all!

I have just moved from Ireland to Milan for work purposes.

I am not here permanently but I am here for a few months at least.

Look forward to meeting you!


Emma!


----------



## jessabella

Misticles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have just moved from Ireland to Milan for work purposes.
> 
> I am not here permanently but I am here for a few months at least.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you!
> 
> 
> Emma!


Nice to meet you Emma...Im Jessa
We are from Kent and will be moving to Reggio Emilia next year but my husband will be working in Milan..would love to hear your experiences about working in Milano as you come across things


----------



## Renpa

WannabExpatMama said:


> My name is Dominique. I am in the research/planning process of moving abroad with my two children for a year or so in 2012. I would love any guidance input from others who've made the leap into Expat life (esp those who've done it with little ones in tow).
> 
> My children are 3 and 1 and I am mostly curious about what the education/child care scene is like. I am also wondering how much I'll need to make the intitial transition.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have at least enough to support us for a month while we get settled in? Any and all info is appreciated!
> 
> I'd also like to make some contacts in country before we get there .


I think that you will enjoy italy very much, but I also think you should have more than a month worth of savings as things seem to take longer here....unless you speak Italian, which I would also recommend. My husband and I have been here a month for his job and getting things started takes longer than you would think. Good to note, most people are kind and helpful and enjoy speaking English, but unless youre in a large city most people dont speak a lot of it! Family is very important here and there are children everywhere....you kids should be fine I wish I could tell you something about the school system but we dont have children yet, but Im sure someone else will get your back on that!
Ciao
Renae


----------



## galway88

Hey all,
Eddie here. Irish with a Colombian better half living in Seoul for a few years. Just had a daughter, Cara, and are looking to be closer to Ireland or Colombia.

We are teachers and my wife has just been offered a job in Rome teaching spanish. I am curious about the non EU registration for work as I don't want us to go to Italy and waste our time and meagre resources and be undone by some EU pen-pushing.

Having said that, I am very enthusiastic about trying another country - even if it means a lot of organizing and leaving a very comfortable life here.


----------



## dmelodia

My name is David and I'm considering a move to Italy after successfully applying for Italian citizenship through my ancestors.


----------



## Jambo34

Hi all,

We are Jim & Jane plus our first baby on the way next month. Looking to spend some time (up to a year) in Italy. Not sure where yet - looking for some advice, which I will seek in a separate post.


----------



## Lauraa

Hi I'm from the UK I am currently living in London with my partner who is native Italian. He is struggling to find a career here after 2 years with an English masters in PR and we are thinking to move to Italy where his qualifications would be more valuable. 
I have been learning Italian for a year now but I am not fluent and taking evening classes soon to bump me up to a conversation level. My partner said I could find a job quite easily in a city because some jobs may want native English speakers. some feedback on this would be great! I am willing to work in anything at the moment and advance to career level when I grip the language more. We are planning to move February 2013 so we are trying to save and plan as much in advance. Is it possible to find work before I leave the UK? We can stay with family for a short time if it's impossible, but I don't want to be a burden! They also live in the Friuli region and we were planning to live near a city like Bologna, Trieste or Milano. If anyone lives in these cities or have any information for the best places to find jobs I would be truly grateful! We are not so worried about the location in Italy (although preferably would like to stay more north for the family) We would like to move so we can live the Italian life and build a nest for a future family ourselves 

This is my first time moving country and I've never wanted it so much! Would be great to meet other Expats who are more experienced with this! 

Thanks for reading,

Laura


----------



## MarkProsser

Hi I'm an Accountant who has had enough of the UK and cannot wait to get over to Italy. My wife Delfina is half Italian so it has always been the plan to move once the children had left the nest. In the event one refuses to leave, so he's coming with us and will be working with me in our new Milan Office. Am just finalising interim accomodation north of the city near Lake Como and it would be great to connect with fellow ex pats in Italy so we can hit the ground running!!

Best wishes, Mark


----------



## tftjr

Hi my name is Terry and I'm originally from Washington, DC but lived and worked for a Marketing agency in the southern US (Tampa, Miami, Atlanta) with my native Italian wife for 8 years before moving to Milano Marittima (just south of Ravenna) last May. We love it here but I would like to meet some other Expats in the area. 

If anyone is in the Ravenna-Forli-Cesena area, let me know.
Grazie,
Terry


----------



## Sandie57

*Looking for new friends in Sicily*

Hi my name is Sandie, I moved to Catania 3 years ago to be with my partner who is fluent in Italian but we are both originally from Scotland. My problem is I have no friends here and we both speak english to each other.........hence my Italian is very poor. I would like to make new friends as i am moving to Riposto soon.


----------



## DMae

*Hello to all*

I would like to introduce myself to the forum. Thank you for having me!

I am a special education teacher who has visited Italy several time. I have always been bound by my summer break and have wanted a longer visit.

I would like to spend one calendar year in Rome, experiencing all the seasons. Getting a tourist visa for more than 91 days seems, at first look, to be an issue. I have joined the forum to explore the information and collective wisdom of the members.

DMae in Alaska


----------



## Giacomina

*Buongiorno tutti!*

Ciao,

I'm now a Registered person here!

I have read this site a lot and have found it helpful especially when I want info about what its like living in other european countries.

I lived in Canada for many years, also the USA and in Rome for 3 years. My husband, a Canadian with dual citizenship (UK) and I have lived in Orvieto Umbria, Monteroni Puglia and then moved to live in a small town in the Calabrian mountains.

I regeistered because I think it might be nice to post when maybe I could be of some help to anyone.

Buona Giornata tutti,

Giacomina


----------



## rastanguria

wrong post, sorry


----------



## scrumpygirl

*Visiting sorrento early july*

Hi to everyone, we are two dreamers looking to move to Italy over the next few years, anyone know where to get good info on cheap property needing renovation? Also what is it like to live in Italy?


----------



## Xavien

*well hello*

Hello all
My name is Xavien and I'm originally from Wales. I have travelled quite a bit due to my military career and then with my university career as a research scientist. I left Hong Kong in 1999 and moved here to Florence and stayed. I may be useful for certain topics as I have bought my first house here and even gone through the cittadinanza hoop as it seemed relevant, Anyway I will be spending some time here going through the forum to see what's going on.


----------



## tonygearuk

*Introduction*

Hi, I am English and have just started work full time in Ovada Italy. I am currently in my own apartment here and hopefully if things work out right I will be joined by my wife after Christmas

if anyone wants to know anything else about please please ask

Tony


----------



## tonygearuk

Hi Amanda

I have just been reading through the threat on introducing yourself and you appear to be the closest person to me. Currently alone and waiting for my wife to come towards the end of the year I was wondering what to get up to after work. It's fine going to great restaurants every night but after 50 the waistline begins to expand and does not go down so easily. I am a keen golfer but in Italy this is ridiculously expensive. Do you know of any expat meet ups or other get together's where I could get to learn a little English way of Italian life?

Cannot PM yet as I am a newbie?

Tony


----------



## elisabethc

Hi all! Great to be here.

My name is Elisabeth, I'm a 19 year old Personal Assistant from Australia.
I'm moving to Italy within the next 2 years (it isn't set in stone until I hop on the plane!)

I'm going to need a lot of help from you all, can't wait to start meeting people!

Elisabeth x.


----------



## sLsM

*Hello!*

Hi Everyone

My name is Leah, going as sLsM on the forum, (initials). I"m 53, have two teenage boys 19 and 17 and my husband is Italian. (He wanted to return home which is why we're here!( I've been living in Italy for a little over a year and a half and I couldn't join or write in any expat forums because I've been so angry, depressed and culture shocked that I've had nothing positive to say, and I'm a firm believer of "if you have nothing nice to say....," old school. 
Anyway, I'm finally feeling better about living here also I'm appreciating just how incredibly cool Italy is, so thought I'd join to chat with you guys if you'll have me, that's it for now! 

Thanks!


----------



## tonygearuk

sLsM said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Leah, going as sLsM on the forum, (initials). I"m 53, have two teenage boys 19 and 17 and my husband is Italian. (He wanted to return home which is why we're here!( I've been living in Italy for a little over a year and a half and I couldn't join or write in any expat forums because I've been so angry, depressed and culture shocked that I've had nothing positive to say, and I'm a firm believer of "if you have nothing nice to say....," old school.
> Anyway, I'm finally feeling better about living here also I'm appreciating just how incredibly cool Italy is, so thought I'd join to chat with you guys if you'll have me, that's it for now!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Leah

I've only been here for 3 months and think Italy is incredibly cool. I live in Ovada which is as far south of Piermont as you can get. People are really friendly, food and wine unbelievable the only thing is missing my wife. I f things work out well with work shel'll move out after Christmas. 

Drop me a line anytime you want to chat

Tony


----------



## sLsM

tonygearuk said:


> Hi Leah
> 
> I've only been here for 3 months and think Italy is incredibly cool. I live in Ovada which is as far south of Piermont as you can get. People are really friendly, food and wine unbelievable the only thing is missing my wife. I f things work out well with work shel'll move out after Christmas.
> 
> Drop me a line anytime you want to chat
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony!

Thanks for the invite to chat, I'll definitely take you up on it! I'm sure it is difficult waiting for your wife, but December isn't that far away! I totally agree, food/wine are incredibly here and I somehow feel healthier since I came! I think up here in the North people are friendly but a bit more reserved? How's your Italian? Were you fluent when you arrived?


----------



## fiminona

*Hello*

Hello, 
My name is Fiona and I am moving to Northern Italy at the end of August to start work in an English International School. 
I have relatives in the South, speak a little Italian but I am learning and have always been fascinated by the country.
I am excited about the move but have lots of questions which I hope some kind people on here can help answer! 
Things like what should I bring with me from the U.K, I will be moving into an appartment with other english speaking teachers, advice on mobile phone contracts etc.

Look forward to hearing from you all


----------



## eccoci

*Here goes my first post*

Hi  My name is Rina. I have lived in a VERY little town near La Spezia for nearly 4 years now and No one here speaks English. Some may think that’s a good thing in order to improve on Italian language skills, but it’s not been good thing for my mind and my English language skills  – often I feel like my mind and my mouth have been disconnected. My mind thinks one thing but what comes out of my mouth is my own garbled language of twisted Italian & English – maybe some of you speak it too.
I’m looking to meet others, nearby or far, to share stories and insights of the fun & folly of living in this beautiful country. Because in spite of all of my previous trips here, and research that I did prior to coming, it’s been incredibly different than anticipated. 
Hope to hear from you.
p.s. 10:30am - 100F in the shade & no relief in sight. Time to go make some ice  & keep cool.


----------



## sLsM

eccoci said:


> Hi  My name is Rina. I have lived in a VERY little town near La Spezia for nearly 4 years now and No one here speaks English. Some may think that’s a good thing in order to improve on Italian language skills, but it’s not been good thing for my mind and my English language skills  – often I feel like my mind and my mouth have been disconnected. My mind thinks one thing but what comes out of my mouth is my own garbled language of twisted Italian & English – maybe some of you speak it too.
> I’m looking to meet others, nearby or far, to share stories and insights of the fun & folly of living in this beautiful country. Because in spite of all of my previous trips here, and research that I did prior to coming, it’s been incredibly different than anticipated.
> Hope to hear from you.
> p.s. 10:30am - 100F in the shade & no relief in sight. Time to go make some ice  & keep cool.


Hi Rina, wow 4 years! You an old hand at living in Italy now! Love to hear your story. How did you end up here, and in La Spezia? I too am having a hard time with the whole language thing. Seems like I'm always speaking English! My Italian husband is more comfortable using English with us at home, and everyone outside of my home is _learning_ English and they are more than happy to practice on me, on top of that my husband, all his friends, family, and it seems like, the entire town, speak Piemontese, or Bovesano, the dialect, so I hear Italian on the TV a couple of hours a night! Nevertheless, I STILL forget my native language and mix the two er, 3, when I do get to speak Italian! After almost 2 years I still sound like a child of 4. What is my brain doing?! Anyway nice to meet you, I'm happy to chat anytime. I'm sure this experience is not like what ANY of us expected!


----------



## eccoci

Thanks for writing to me Leah. It’s nice to meet you too! I see you’re living in Boves. We were near there about 4 months ago to visit my boyfriend’s friend from the military. They hadn’t seen or been in contact with each other since they left the military in Cuneo, but they managed to find each other on fb. It’s a beautiful area, very picturesque with the mountains all around. 
My long story, short version – my father was born in Abruzzo. He left when he was 16-17 and never came back, I’m not exactly sure why. Anyway, 10 years ago I came to Italy with family on a vacation and just fell in-love with Italy. I would come at least 2 times/year. I knew I wanted to try living here one day. The day came when I was very unexpectedly laid off from my wonderful job of more than 10+ years. I had an online friend (now boyfriend) that I had been chatting with for months, and we already had planned to meet on my next trip. I asked if he knew of anyone renting an apartment & things just fell in place for me to make my move.
How fortunate you are to have so many people around you that want to learn & practice English. I’d go insane if I didn’t have fb, pinterest, and NBC Nightly News (I record it & then watch it in the mornings)
Do you know if it’s possible to chat on this site? I see some people have a Skype icon, but not sure how they added it to their profile. . . maybe it’s a feature that is added after trial period is achieved? I’ve never joined a forum, so I’m a little confused how this works, but it would be nice to be able to chat.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

sLsM said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Leah, going as sLsM on the forum, (initials). I"m 53, have two teenage boys 19 and 17 and my husband is Italian. (He wanted to return home which is why we're here!( I've been living in Italy for a little over a year and a half and I couldn't join or write in any expat forums because I've been so angry, depressed and culture shocked that I've had nothing positive to say, and I'm a firm believer of "if you have nothing nice to say....," old school.
> Anyway, I'm finally feeling better about living here also I'm appreciating just how incredibly cool Italy is, so thought I'd join to chat with you guys if you'll have me, that's it for now!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Leah!

Not quite sure why I didn't answer your first post before, so I'm doing so now!! I feel pretty much the same as you I guess, except that this is my third year. My Italian is awful because I rarely get a chance to try it out. My daughter (now 14) is fluent and takes over the talking when we're out, or sniggers at my clumsy attempts, which does little for my confidence! 

Like you, it has taken all this time for me to become comfortable with living here. It was such a culture shock being here for the first 2 years, but now, despite the problems, I can see the advantages more clearly now and am loving it. My daughter was extremely unhappy here until quite recently and I channelled my energies into supporting her and my needs and happiness were put aside, but now I'm feeling more positive and know I have to change things for myself.

I live in Santo Stefano Belbo, on the border of Asti and Cuneo, which probably is a bit far for us to meet often, but maybe we could meet up half way at some point? I think we may have quite a lot in common! 

Look forward to hearing from you
Amanda


----------



## lizatlibrary

*Moving to Milan in January 2013*

Hi all,
My name is Liz, and I live in Maine. My partner and I, and our cat and dog, will be relocating to Milan to try a new experience.
I am not worried that I can find a job teaching English, and get a student visa or a work visa.
I am a little bit worried about my partner getting a Visa because he is of retirement age. Anyone know what the process is like to apply for a retirement Visa, and also how strict would they be on him not working if he has that type of Visa?
Grazie!


----------



## Riess

Hello all! this is my first time on here. My name is Francesca, i have just moved to Italy to make a life with my 'other half' who is Italian. I am 24 years old and a qualified photographer. We are currently living in a small village up in the mountains, close to Turin. I love Italy, its peaceful and beautiful, but i feel so lost as i am trying to learn the language and looking for work which is proving to be very difficult. This is the start.


----------



## eccoci

sLsM said:


> Hi Rina, wow 4 years! You an old hand at living in Italy now! Love to hear your story. How did you end up here, and in La Spezia? I too am having a hard time with the whole language thing. Seems like I'm always speaking English! My Italian husband is more comfortable using English with us at home, and everyone outside of my home is _learning_ English and they are more than happy to practice on me, on top of that my husband, all his friends, family, and it seems like, the entire town, speak Piemontese, or Bovesano, the dialect, so I hear Italian on the TV a couple of hours a night! Nevertheless, I STILL forget my native language and mix the two er, 3, when I do get to speak Italian! After almost 2 years I still sound like a child of 4. What is my brain doing?! Anyway nice to meet you, I'm happy to chat anytime. I'm sure this experience is not like what ANY of us expected!


Hi Leah. Just checking back with you. I had hoped to catch you here for a chat. Hope all is well. Rina


----------



## Greta1

xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Hi 

Am totally new here.

Am not sure where to write this !

I have a house in Bolsena. Is there any one out there who lives in the northere Lazzio region or Orvieto way ?

Love Greta xx


----------



## Greta1

*Hi new here Looking for expats Orvieto area*



xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Hi I am new here. I have a house in Bolsena. I would like to meet fellow expats in the area . Bolsena Orvieto Viterbo.

Greta


----------



## Un italiano in America

*Ciao! *

Ciao a tutti! 

My name is John and as my username suggests I am Italian but I was born and raised in the USA, Chicago to exact. I am the first person in my family born outside of Italy, so the culture and traditions are deeply ingrained in me and I think of myself as Italian first then American. Anyways, I'm here because I, like many other people, have been unemployed for a long time and cannot find work here in Chicago. So I thought to myself that this would be the perfect to time to try and realize my dream of going back to Italy, and I came here to get any information/advice/tips from anyone I can. 

Thank you so much for a site like this, I'm looking forward to using it. 

Grazie mille.

John


----------



## eccoci

Un italiano in America said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> My name is John and as my username suggests I am Italian but I was born and raised in the USA, Chicago to exact. I am the first person in my family born outside of Italy, so the culture and traditions are deeply ingrained in me and I think of myself as Italian first then American. Anyways, I'm here because I, like many other people, have been unemployed for a long time and cannot find work here in Chicago. So I thought to myself that this would be the perfect to time to try and realize my dream of going back to Italy, and I came here to get any information/advice/tips from anyone I can.
> 
> Thank you so much for a site like this, I'm looking forward to using it.
> 
> Grazie mille.
> 
> John


Hi John, You said the culture & traditions are ingrained in you - how about the language? Are you fluent, because that will be a Tremendous help to you. Rina


----------



## Un italiano in America

eccoci said:


> Hi John, You said the culture & traditions are ingrained in you - how about the language? Are you fluent, because that will be a Tremendous help to you. Rina


Hi Rina,

Of course, I have been speaking Italian everyday since I could talk. However, I am not completely fluent in proper Italian. My family has always spoken in dialect, and I also have family members from Argentina. So I grew up trying to juggle 3 languages. 4 languages if you want to be technical, because our family's dialect can vary so greatly from proper Italian lol, it hasn't been easy. Actually, it could very well be 5 languages because of the differences between Argentine Spanish and proper Spanish. Hahaha, too many languages and dialects.  However, I can speak and read in proper Italian very well and my writing is not bad either. I do need to keep practicing, but I'm not very far from being completely fluent.


----------



## mericano

Hello, my name is Brandon, I currently live in the area of Varese, Originally I am from the Seattle area. I have been an Italian resident for over 5 years now, and have recently recieved also my Italian citizenship, I carry both citizenship.


----------



## Michael Boni

Ramisa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have dual citizenship with Italy and the US, and am entertaining the idea of one day emigrating to Italy with my hubby and our 2 miniature Schnauzers.
> 
> My family is from Catania, and I have spent many childhood summers there.
> 
> My Nonna and Zii (and cugini, etc) all live in Sicily, and I'd love to move there to help take care of my Nonna.



Ramisa

Our names are Michael and Palma Iacoboni and we are Italian/Americans living currently in Florida in the United States. We hope it is okay to contact you to ask you some questions. All of our grandparents were born in Italy and my wife and I have been planning on relocating to Calabria,Italy in the next six months or hopefully sooner. Do you currently live in the United States? We want to get dual citizenship for Italy and the U.S but do not know how to do it and how much it would cost for me and my wife. How long can you stay in Italy with a U.S Passport?

Plaese if you do not mind contact us back on our e-mail- to help us with all the questions we have for you.


Thanks

Michael and Palma


----------



## MaidenScotland

Please do not put your personal contact details on the forum.. this is for your benefit.

Why not ask your questions on the forum so that others can share their knowledge?

Have a look at the different world pages and see how the forum helps you make friends, gain knowledge, or just pass the time of day with other posters.


----------



## dan83m

im Daniel 28 y/o living in Milan , i live here when i was young so i can speak italian very well , im here cause i want to improve my english , that its really worse u_u
Well cya!


----------



## VAslim

eccoci said:


> Hi  My name is Rina. I have lived in a VERY little town near La Spezia for nearly 4 years now and No one here speaks English. Some may think that’s a good thing in order to improve on Italian language skills, but it’s not been good thing for my mind and my English language skills  – often I feel like my mind and my mouth have been disconnected. My mind thinks one thing but what comes out of my mouth is my own garbled language of twisted Italian & English – maybe some of you speak it too.
> I’m looking to meet others, nearby or far, to share stories and insights of the fun & folly of living in this beautiful country. Because in spite of all of my previous trips here, and research that I did prior to coming, it’s been incredibly different than anticipated.
> Hope to hear from you.
> p.s. 10:30am - 100F in the shade & no relief in sight. Time to go make some ice  & keep cool.


Rina, 
I'm researching a job opportunity in La Spezia. I would like information on the education system for young English speaking children. 11 & 8 yoa. Where do most English speaking children attend? Italian public school, far away international schools? Any info or guidance you can provide is appreciated.


----------



## eccoci

VAslim said:


> Rina,
> I'm researching a job opportunity in La Spezia. I would like information on the education system for young English speaking children. 11 & 8 yoa. Where do most English speaking children attend? Italian public school, far away international schools? Any info or guidance you can provide is appreciated.


Hi VA, I'm really unsure how the school system works here in italy as I don't have children & have not had any success meeting any other English speakers living here, so my knowledge about this is pretty much "0". You might try starting a topic here & ask the same question you've asked me "Shere do most English speaking children attend school?" I'm doubting there are any schools locally that specifically cater to English students, but again I'm not sure.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## VAslim

Thanks so much. It's interesting that you've not met any English speakers. That's discouraging, as I don't speak Italian...yet.


----------



## eccoci

I meet people in passing, but nothing more. I live in a very small town. LaSpezia being much larger and more mixed, I'm sure there is more chance of meeting english speakers than where I am located.


----------



## occhiolino

*ciao*

good to hear you liked aviano, i am hoping a job for me opens at the base so I can move from Denver to italy. 
tell me more about your work at the base. i do have animals, including horses, yikes, may or not send on at some point. assuming i get the job at aviano - can you recommend place to live, more country, but not to far from base, I also have a beautiful 16 year old who really wants to move, learn Italian,( i am an english speaker so far) and study. She has friend in como, could go to school there.
Any ideas welcome. where are you living now?
Ann



dolcevita said:


> Hello Everyone! My husband and I lived in Grizzo di Montreale from 2003-2006, when we were active duty at Aviano. It's where we met and our first daughter was born in Sacile. We plan to retire back in the Aviano area when my husband retires from the Air Force. I am an entrepreneur, currently building my business designing and sewing handbags. We may be able to return to Italy as soon as summer 2013, depending on assignment status, but full retirement won't be for 4-5 years yet, giving us "hopefully!" enough time to have plenty of savings built up.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone on the boards and all the advice you can offer in regards to citizenship issues, as all our overseas living has been done thru the military, and the paperwork is much less!
> 
> Ciao!
> Jen


----------



## MaggieBuchardt

*About us*

Hi everybody,
My name is Maggie, I am from Bulgaria, where we live and work with my Norwegian husband. We have a real estate agency and also work as freelance translators (not so much lately, too busy with the agency). We have been flirting with the idea to live in Italy during the cold months- late October- March, since we are actively working only between April-October. Have been to Italy many times and as tourists, the country agrees with us very much. We both have some Italian background (great-great grandmothers), but it is obviously enough to be attracted a lot by Italy. We are still trying to figure out where would be the best place for us, leaning toward the south parts of Italy, mostly because of the climate. 

I've been reading your forum for quite some time, I must admit. Thank you for creating this place and being so welcoming and helpful to newcomers.


----------



## pudd 2

hi we have viking freinds and they love abruzzo so much theve bought a holliday house her , they love it becouse the good food wine and the much warmer climate than sweaden 
google abruzzo and youl see why the love the place . oh iam biased we live her if you want more imfo feel free to ask


----------



## MaggieBuchardt

Our only worry about Abruzzo is the earthquakes and how solid the buildings are. Have you experienced any serious damages and which part of Abruzzo you like best? We were thinking about renting by the sea, but it is not a must. In general we want to explore Italy and escape from the harsh winters- both in Bulgaria and Norway, although where we are now- on the sea coast in Bulgaria temperatures rarely fall below zero in the winters. Is not so damp weather, sun and temperatures above 5-6 degrees in Januray and February achievable in the area? Rent- how much per month for a 1BR apartment in your region? Again- how much for a small house/villa and some land around, although I don't think we can grow anything in the cold months? Internet- are there reliable providers, since both our businesses depend highly on that? I've been reading like crazy lately and there is so much mixed information and so much to be considered, I feel my head will explode soon.

Thanks for taking time to answer my questions. I just found a lot of information about Abruzzo, will read carefully.


----------



## pudd 2

we live in the middle ofr abruzzo and have not had any eathqauke damage the whole of italy is an eathquake area as are lots of places in the world but we are not on a fult line as is AQ rent is verry cheap here and if you need anyhelp finding a place to rent i could let you have some phone nos as for internet we have verry fast sevice by antena if you need morse help contact me


----------



## MaggieBuchardt

Thank you very much, pudd 2. Will definitely consider your offers and as soon as I have 5 posts, I will be able to send PMs.


----------



## NickZ

MaggieBuchardt said:


> Our only worry about Abruzzo is the earthquakes .


Abruzzo is a big region. Parts are low quake risks. Parts are very high. The warmer coastal areas tend to be low risk. Even the coasts can see snow


----------



## sLsM

eccoci said:


> Hi Leah. Just checking back with you. I had hoped to catch you here for a chat. Hope all is well. Rina


Hi Rina! 
Sorry I missed you! But I'll keep trying ) Hope things are going smoothly, it's been a hot hot summer!
Leah


----------



## eccoci

sLsM said:


> Hi Rina!
> Sorry I missed you! But I'll keep trying ) Hope things are going smoothly, it's been a hot hot summer!
> Leah


Hi Leah, Nice to hear from you. You're right, a horribly hot summer - we haven't seen rain in months!!! And after the historic flood that passed through here in Oct, this town is a dust bowl without water 
Can you send private messages yet? Maybe that would be an easier way to contact.
Rina


----------



## occhiolino

*Vicenza*

Hi Steve,
Glad to hear Italy is a good fit for you. I am a psychologist hoping to get a position at Vicenza as civilian. I have been in the field for many, yes many! years. USA jobs is sometimes hard to navigate, I don't think they have openings now.

tell me about your experience. It would be my teen daughter and I moving - we both love Italy and have family nearby.
But do not speak Italian, yet.
Grazie,
Ann





S_Grimm said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Steve Grimm. I've lived in Vicenza for several years as a civil servant (Army). Spent several years here while on active duty as well. Have resigned to start my own firm. Exciting time. Looking forward to the exchange with you folks.
> Steve


----------



## all_star82

Hi all

My name is Angelo. I'm 29, a construction project manager and aspiring architect, and I have just moved from South Africa to Italy, more specifically, Abruzzo.

Some info: my father is Italian and we have a home here, and I have visited often. My Italian is conversational, but improving every day! 

I would like some more info on finding jobs (hopefully in my field, or at least design related), anywhere in Italy. I'm open to heading north if that's where the money is.

I look forward to some great conversations with you all!

Angelo.


----------



## NickZ

Not to be a downer but unemployment is at record levels. Worse in the building trades.


----------



## all_star82

Hey Nick
Yeah I know. Thankfully it's not the only experience I have. Will see what happens.


----------



## SullyisHere

isha00 said:


> Ehmm.. I hadn't noticed this thread and didn't even think about introducing myself *glom* Gotta put a remedy to that!
> 
> I'm Elisa, 25 years old, and I'm an Italian who spent the last 2 years abroad, one in England and one in Berlin. In November I moved back to my hometown (Bolzano), putting a (temporary, I hope) end to my time as an expat.
> I'm here because I've always been interested in the stories of those who decide to move to Italy and in the way my country is seen through their eyes.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all =)


Hi Elisa,

I'm living in Southern California and I like your thought about wanting to know why people want to move to Italy. I am thinking of moving there too. I wonder what do Italians think od Americans moving there...?

I'm Joe.


----------



## kdavey505

*Hello!*



xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Hello!
My name is Katherine, just moved to Torino from Papigo, Greece (originally from US).
I have sometimes long working hours (9 am-19h) and but am interested in pretty much anything and everything. 
Would love to hear from anyone!


----------



## kdavey505

Does anyone have suggestion for Language Schools? I've heard there are free classes available for adults, but am having difficulty locating a source for such classes....


----------



## adriano1

I am Christine and my husband and I bought and renovated a house near Fivizzano in the Lunigiana. We will live in Italy 6 months a year. My husband, Oreste, is already retired and I will be in a few months. Oreste was born in Italy but has lived in the states for 25 years. I previously lived in Germany and Singapore. We are so excited about this next chapter


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

kdavey505 said:


> Does anyone have suggestion for Language Schools? I've heard there are free classes available for adults, but am having difficulty locating a source for such classes....


Hi!

Try the local schools.... they usually run free Italian courses for stranieri!


----------



## swangirl

Hi I am Frankie have just moved to Lucca to work as an au pair, would be interested to meet up with someone as while am having a great time am understandebly lonely without any friends here.

message me if you want to chat


----------



## kdavey505

swangirl said:


> Hi I am Frankie have just moved to Lucca to work as an au pair, would be interested to meet up with someone as while am having a great time am understandebly lonely without any friends here.
> 
> message me if you want to chat


Hi Frankie!
I am in Turin and going through a rough patch, too. Do you have facebook? Perhaps there is an aupair group in Lucca? Hope you make it through, let me know if I can do anything...I'm right there with you!


----------



## MaidenScotland

terrywalsh55 said:


> Hi can anyone help me find a hotel in this area?




Booking.com: 95 hotels in Lucca, Italy. Book your hotel now!


----------



## withitalianlove

*Going to Florence!*

Hi, my name is Yolanda and I am from Australia. 

At the end of last year I met an Italian guy, when he offered to take me on a road trip home rather than flying the 3000km or so. After a 10 day road trip, he decided to stick around Adelaide with me. Now that he's been here for a year, we have both decided to go back to Italy together at the end of this year!

So I am currently in the process of getting ready to move to Florence, Italy.


----------



## libelulla

*Fivizzano*



adriano1 said:


> I am Christine and my husband and I bought and renovated a house near Fivizzano in the Lunigiana. We will live in Italy 6 months a year. My husband, Oreste, is already retired and I will be in a few months. Oreste was born in Italy but has lived in the states for 25 years. I previously lived in Germany and Singapore. We are so excited about this next chapter


Hi Christine,

I wish you all the best with Fivizzano. I too, love that area and hope to do what you are currently doing. My name is Gillian and I live in Cork, Ireland.


----------



## lizet

Hello to everyone I'm Lizet 46 yrs. old from the Philippines. I will be going to Italy early this November to be with my boyfriend of 8 yrs. I will only have a 90-day tourist visa and hoping that I can find a job before my visa expires. I would like to work as a nanny ( with ABA training) to a family with a child with autism. I have a 19 yr old autistic son who's in his 2nd yr college taking up Bachelor of Arts in Performing Arts major in Speech and Theater Arts. He's also planning to take up Bachelor of Arts in Film in the near future. I have to find a job that can support his dreams. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## C MacKenzie

Hey everyone!
I'm a 19 year old guy from Canada who just moved here as an au pair and I'm looking to meet a few people close to my age to explore Milan with. I'm free pretty much every night and I've been trying to get out as much as possible but meeting people my age has proven to be difficult. I hope someone can help me out!
Thanks.


----------



## eros12

Hi everyone, My name is Rose, I am 22 years old filipina living in Milan. I am here for almost 8 months now but then I still don't have a lot of friends yet since I was working for two jobs (online advertiser and in a resto ). At the moment I have now plenty of time and so eager to meet new friends and go out.


----------



## PAOLA1962

Hi! My name's Paola and I'm originally from the Ligurian Riviera but have spent most of my life between the US and the UK. Last year I returned to Italy after 27 years, and I now just moved to Lucca. I have a 16-y-o son who wants to resume his piano studies with an dynamic American or UK teacher. We'd love to make new expat friends!!


----------



## Dwayne

Buongiorno!! I'm Dwayne (never would have guessed ay?), 25 and am living in Imperia, originally from the sunny parts of Luton, England. I'm working over here as a special needs nanny (manny?). Would be good to get to as many different parts of Italy as possible on my days off and meet new people.


----------



## Rider of Rohan

Salve! My name is Kira and I'm transitioning to Cremona from the US with my husband. It's a fabulous city an hour east of Milan. I'm 38 years old. I play the violin and am enjoy playing classical and period music, and adore learning history and languages and culture, though and ideas and contemplating it all over a good bottle of wine. I jump started my Italian language skills by doing a month of intensive language study at the Università per Stranieri a Perugia and by watching The Lord of the Rings in Italian several hundred times, and I've studied French, Spanish and Latin, but I'm looking forward to next week when I'll surely be fluent. I'd love to meet other expats in Italy and in Europe, and to share experience and advice.


----------



## deeelaan

hi
If you still thinking about this we have just moved into mantova in northern italy with 3 children, we moved here from ireland and so far so good!! this is a kiddy orientated nation, the schools are great, our oldest is 12 and our youngest is 18 months. get back to us if you need any advice. 
Dylan


----------



## deeelaan

Ought to introduce ourselves. I am english and my partner is irish, we are a young family with 3 kids and we have moved into a little town called dosolo in the province of mantova. We have taken on a long term contract renting a decaying villa with farm buildings and woodland, we have rented for small money and the deal is we try and sort the place out a bit ( we must be nuts) We have spent time in italy on extended visits before and so I speak fairly good italian.
I am a tree surgeon by trade and my partner is a qualified english teacher, we have also bought with us our bouncy castle hiring business from ireland, something different....................


----------



## iwonka103

Hi my name is Iwona, I'm from Poland but I lived in States for 8 years, now I moved to north-east Italy close to Treviso and Conegliano. I am looking for English speaking folks to grab a coffee or so.


----------



## HotBeachBum

*Greeting Everyone*

Hey there. I'm Gabriel, an American man from the USA living in Rome, Italy. I am a small business owner, and have some family here in Rome. Seeking some intelligent English-speakers in Rome to hopefully form some close and genuine friendships with. Please contact me if you want to talk more.


----------



## deeelaan

check out the rome expat magazine and website "wanted in rome"


----------



## deeelaan

sorry, just being helpful!!


----------



## ItalyGirl

*Canadian Living In Italy*

Hi everyone, I have been living in Sicily for almost three years. People told me I was crazy to move here. I came with my husband and we had no jobs, no friends and not much of a plan. With perseverance and a strong desire to succeed, I can say that we have established a great life that rivals what we had in Canada. Being an expat is not easy, especially in Sicily. But if you can make it work the pay off is sweet!
ItalyGirl


----------



## PauloPievese

Not quite sure I should be using the "Quick Reply" widget but as I see no other ...

I've taken several months long tours throughout Italy including stops of weeks duration in Rome. I would like to retire in Rome but being relatively impoverished it may not be possible. What do you think, live in Italy on E30K?


----------



## NickZ

Median Italian family income is IIRC 18K. 

Can you live on 30K? It's like anything else. If you live within your means it's no problem. You won't be driving a new Ferrari but you shouldn't have any trouble paying rent,bills and putting food on the table.

Have you looked into a visa?


----------



## PauloPievese

Have no idea what IIRC is. 

A little early for the visa; I have a couple of years before I up anchor. Just trying to figure out it it's do-able. So much contradictory info out there. "Americans will need E300/yr health insurance." "Americans will need E13000/yr health insurance." "Fill out the forms." "Ignore the forms." What I really would love is someone offering the Italian equivalent of a garage apartment; all utilities included, just show up with cash.


----------



## NickZ

IIRC means If I recall correctly.

By the time you get all your paperwork and appointment scheduled two years will have flown by.


----------



## deeelaan

RetireInRome said:


> Not quite sure I should be using the "Quick Reply" widget but as I see no other ...
> 
> I've taken several months long tours throughout Italy including stops of weeks duration in Rome. I would like to retire in Rome but being relatively impoverished it may not be possible. What do you think, live in Italy on E30K?


Like any capital city, rome is more expensive than a lot of parts of italy, certain areas of italy have cheaper rents than others as well. Rural is often cheaper and easier on the old beurocracy. The forms and paperwork often seem to depend entirely on the person behind the desk, but do start info hunting early, then ignore it all and go for it!

We live in mantova, it seems easy enough, people are very freindly and will generally leave you to it!


----------



## PauloPievese

Thanks Deeedlaan. I certainly enjoyed the time I've spent in Mantova and, as I posted elsewhere, have been looking positively at near-by Parma for its apparent lower prices and central location. The heart remains in Rome however. 

The E30K thing is kind of a worst case scenario but that's what you have to plan for. I like your "deep end of the pool" approach; if I keep wading I may never make it. 

That having been said, you, as an EU'er, have a leg up on this thing. Being elderly, healthcare is high on my list of needs and I'm still trying to sort out the contradictory information I've gotten about that; kind of a "make or break" deal. We'll see. 

Ciao, and thanks again.


----------



## NickZ

deeelaan said:


> Like any capital city, rome is more expensive than a lot of parts of italy,!


Even in Rome 1000 a month will more then cover rent. Especially since it sounds like the poster would be happy with a monolocale (studio apartment). In which case he'd have change lefter over for utilities.

Or for half that any of the smaller towns on the rail line leading into Rome.


----------



## Gromit

Hello, I and my family have lived in Italy for a number of years now in Tuscany near Lucca, and though it was time to join a 'Sensible' Forum now the winter is arriving and time lets us sit at the Computer and learn/share ideas.
Looking forward to becoming a useful member of this forum.


----------



## PauloPievese

Thanks Nick. ("Senior Expat"; I like that. "When I grow up I want to be a ....")

I gather from the elisions that mentioning websites is verboten so let's just say I've been reviewing places using a site about "immobiliare" in the "it" domain and, yes, a monolocale or even 1BR seems do-able, particularly in peripheral areas. (As, wherever I end up, I plan to be car-less this also involves flipping back and forth with the train/bus maps.) Sites that mention "charming and affordable Trastevere" are way out of date, let me tell you.

Again, the trip-up seems to be health insurance. In another thread there is a recommendation for 'the legal minimum'. I don't want 'the legal minimum'; I want to be covered if I get sick. Use the state system? Again, the recommendations are all over the map. For DIY I went to the Allianz site and, pretending to be Swiss to get an online quote, put in some fairly generous values and got a medical/dental quote of E15K/year, a large-ish hole in a E30K base.

Say, while I'm at it, am I correct in observing that Farmacias all seem to be into homeopathy? I went to a couple hoping to get some ibuprofen and Imodium and was stared at like I was from a bad neighborhood on Mars. Admittedly my guidebook Italian may have been an impediment. If so, where would one go for same?


----------



## NickZ

RetireInRome said:


> Say, while I'm at it, am I correct in observing that Farmacias all seem to be into homeopathy? I went to a couple hoping to get some ibuprofen and Imodium and was stared at like I was from a bad neighborhood on Mars. Admittedly my guidebook Italian may have been an impediment. If so, where would one go for same?


No. Ibuprofen shouldn't have been a problem even if I think it's spelled differently.

Anything from a full pharmacy to the over the counter shops in large supermarkets should have Ibuprofen.


----------



## eccoci

Hello - Ibuprofene (italian, just put a vowel on the end of the word  and there is a brand called Moment


----------



## Espresso00

*Newcomer in Milan!*

Hi! I'm from Thailand, my fiancé is from New York. We are new in town so appreciate any tips from everyone.


----------



## TheodoreN

My wife and I were recently married in Rome and hope to relocate there for work/studies within the next year or two after she acquires her dual citizenship through the philadelphia consulate. We are currently working on getting all of her paperwork together to prove _jure sanguinis_, obtain a copy of our marriage certificate from the comune, and figure out the process for moving abroad and working towards my eventual residency and dual citizenship through marriage. We may have many questions along the way and also information to share based upon our experience and findings.


----------



## DonGiorgio

*Introduction*

I am a Catholic Priest from England now living in Ceglie Messapica in Puglia. I have had my villa for just over 6 years. I have lived here full time for a bit over 3 years.

I am trying to get a group together who are interested in having English language services here. I did an English Mass in August that was well attended.

There is another English mass on Christmas Day at 11am in Ceglie Messapica with traditional carols and all are welcome to come along. More details are on our website at sanroccoceglie.eu.


----------



## JoyceL

*Moving to Sicily*

Hi,

I'm an American currently living in Panama and intending to move to Sicily within the next 6 months. I'd love to connect with anyone who is living in southeast Sicily, especially Ragusa province. anyone out there?


----------



## backporchdreamer

We are Canadian and want to move to Italy as well, any advice, things that went well, things that were hard? How have you dealt with health insurance? Any tips are appreciated. What has been the most difficult part of being an expat? Did you speak Italian before you went? Are you working now? Any challenges tax wise?


----------



## backporchdreamer

I am just wondering how your transition to Italy went? We are Canadian and do not speak Italian yet... Just started lessons but want to know from recent Expats how it has gone and what has been the most difficult for you?


----------



## NickZ

backporchdreamer said:


> We are Canadian and want to move to Italy as well, any advice, things that went well, things that were hard? How have you dealt with health insurance? Any tips are appreciated. What has been the most difficult part of being an expat? Did you speak Italian before you went? Are you working now? Any challenges tax wise?


Have you talked the consulate about a visa?

Tax will depend on the sort of move. If you surf over to google and plug in

leaving canada CCRA. That should get you to the various pages from Canada Customs and Revenue. Read all the stuff on leaving. There is a form you should fill out.

You may face deemed disposition on capital gains. If you do that can be something to consider.


----------



## jenmaco

*American In Italy*

Hello, 

I'm Jennifer, originally from Atlanta but now living in Puglia. I currently reside south of Bari with my 3 yr old son.

We are blessed to have a good life here although it is not easy by any means..but we are happy.

Currently I am beginning an off the grid project here and look forward to being completely off the system within the next year.

I love people.. all types of people.. the more traveled, odd and unique the better 

I look forward to getting to know some of you and growing our international family even more.

Cheers and a Happy New Year to you all.

Jen


----------



## jenmaco

It is not possible north of Rome, but in the south it is very doable.





RetireInRome said:


> Not quite sure I should be using the "Quick Reply" widget but as I see no other ...
> 
> I've taken several months long tours throughout Italy including stops of weeks duration in Rome. I would like to retire in Rome but being relatively impoverished it may not be possible. What do you think, live in Italy on E30K?


----------



## alaric

*Just about to head to La Spezia*

Hi all. Myself and my family are about to head La Spezia in the North of Italy, from the UK. My wife has a job to go to, and we're heading down over the next few weeks. We're intending to rent a property while we are there. In addition to hunting for a long term rental, getting a left hand drive car and returning our UK ones for sale will be high on the priority list. 

Thanks.

Sean.


----------



## canly1205

Hi all, I am Chinese originally from Hong Kong but had been living in Ireland for the past 1.5yr, just moved to Italy before X'mas with my Italian boyfriend. I am excited yet anxious for this new challenge....


----------



## amoco

My name is Lisa and I was born in the US to British parents. My husband and I are worried about how the country is going and wonder about living in another country. I thought this would be a good place to start to see how others are coping with learning a new way to live. At this point, I have no questions as I read various posts for insight. We have traveled some but understand that traveling and living in a country are two different things. Just here to gain understanding and wisdom.

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## NorwegianBrit

*Buon Giorno a tutti!*

I am Helen, a Brit that has been living in Norway for manay years. The winters are cold (!) so we have bought a small holiday flat in Lake Garda area. Currently learning the language and trying to find out if we would want to move to Italy permanently. I have been reading this forum for ages.....so much useful info and advice


----------



## orvinio

We may be moving sooner than we thought. My wife is a teacher and a kid said she killed a squirrel in class. Rumors rule over logic and 12 witnesses. OK so we retire 2 years sooner. Biggest problem so far,Mother born in Italy 1916 showed consulate in Chicago birth certificate, yes it is notarized, Person said no. Now we print out rules on consulate wwebsite and present it to consulate. Problem 2 is bringing vehicle to Italy with a trailer. lots of conflicting words on the net. Any help or ideas or conversation welcomed. Our home is 70 kms from Rome near Rieti. Andy


----------



## orvinio

Sorry off track. Language is not a problem, You will learn and everyone will help. Italy is not much different than anywhere you have lived. If you make friends where you are now Italy is easier. Life is life, bills,school, insurance, cars,food. Building a house as we are is very slow fees are high, Be patient not easy for an american. Italians like small rooms and few windows we convinced the commune that with energy efficent windows and doors we can have window walls. $2000 to have and engineer say it is safe and doable. Persistance and showing examples in the same town to reluctant commune officials.


----------



## orvinio

jenmaco said:


> It is not possible north of Rome, but in the south it is very doable.


 Many people where we live in Orvinio live quite well on way less tha euro 30000 many on less than 10000


----------



## orvinio

We will be in Rome 16 june 2013 staying at the Panda near the Spanish steps. on via delle croce is Enocantinatec or enotechcantina we always sit at the bar around 14:00. Andy white beard Stella dark hair


----------



## chrisb79

Ciao tutti, My name is Chris and I am currently living in Chicago. I lived near aviano for four years from 00-04 while I was in the Air Force. I have been dying to get back there ever since I left. I joined this site with the hopes of finding some job connections. I know the economy is very difficult on everyone right now. My hopes are to find an american based company that will sponsor the work visa. I have a background in aviation maintenance and railroad work equipment. Many Thanks


----------



## littoria

Hello there

I'm a newbie to this forum. I could hardly believe to become an expat I'm here to meet new friends and practice my english as i start forgetting it at all *cries out
I currently live in Latina, ab 70 km southwest of Rome, married to Italian. I was working with many expats from all-over the world in the petroleum companies in my country


----------



## Dave.c

Hi 
I'm Dave married to Tracey, Just started back at Toro Rosso F1 in Faenza. Did six months here 2011 then went back to Red Bull uk but back again and hopefully a bit longer this time.
Renting a house in Cotignola Ravenna.
ATB Dave


----------



## Jeannemarlow

*new to expat forum*

We are so excited with our plan to move to Italy for a year under a long stay visa. We live in the San Francisco bay area - studying Italian like mad. 

We are bumping into a few obstacles. We'd love to bring our small dog and plan to travel over on the Queen Mary - they will allow us to travel with our dog. We've figured out the various requirements to bring our dog in terms of vaccinations, etc. But we are stuck trying to figure out how to get around once there. We thought we would lease a car for a year - there are no one year leases. Thought we'd buy a car and resell, we can not register the car unless we are residents. The dog is just over the size limit for travel on Italian trains. 

Does anyone know if we can purchase a car in Netherlands, Spain, France - anywhere in the EU without a residency permit?

We could use a little help.


----------



## moniraq

*Hello Everyone!*

My name is Monica and I've been lurking and reading here at the forum for a little over a year now. I've visited Italy several times and have plans to purchase a small apartment (very small as my budget is very tiny!) in a small village for vacations and perhaps to rent out when we're not there.

I'm looking primarily in Abruzzo, near Penne or Bascianella or somewhere in that general area. My hope is to eventually retire in Italy but that will be sometime in the future. In the meantime, I want to have someplace to go to and get to know the people and surrounding areas.

Any advice or suggestions would be very, very welcome. I'm sorry it's taken so long to introduce myself but I have taken great joy in reading all the great information provided here. Thanks and ciao!


----------



## NorwegianBrit

*short term lease*

Hi,

I have not tried either of these solutions, as I am a UK citizen. But I believe for US citizens that the short term lease (buy back option) works. A quick google search shows several options, Renault and Peugot are just two that I found. Good luck


----------



## dearmariana

Hello everyone, 
I'm an American expat living in Cavriago near Reggio Emilia... just thought I'd see who else is out there! 
-Mariana


----------



## brendagrate

Hi, my name is Brenda. My husband and I (Canadians) spent some time in Umbria in 2011 and are now making plans for a permanent move to Italy, most likely the Spoleto area. We are both authors, making a good living from our books, so will easily meet the income requirements for residency. We are excited to be going back to the country we love. I would love any advice about renting a home in Umbria. We will buy soon, but want to take our time looking for just the right house. Looking forward to getting to know other expats in Italy. We make the move at the end of May.


----------



## Broken stones

*Strictly speaking...*

Hi all, so... Strictly speaking I haven't set up in Italy, I'm purely based out in Italy for work, this could be anything from 1 month to a year! 

Just thought I would say hi, quick introduction, 31 year old social whirlwind / butterfly, finding I've had my wings clipped! As above, I'm based around the legnano area.

I'm used to a hectic and non stop social and work life, but all this has ground to a halt the past couple of weeks in which I have been in Italy.

Any tips?


----------



## Mamezcua

*Moving to Italy soon*

Hello
I will be moving to Bologna in six weeks for a year possibly.

The saying " you don't know what you don't know" is true, so I will read as much of everyone experiences as knowledge. I hope not to make as many mistakes , hopefully there will be less.

I plan on going back to the states every three months for a week and visiting other countries ; turkey, Russia outside of the EU.

Some basic questions :
Should I apply for residency, multiple visa in order not to have problems when I re-enter Italy.
If I am working in Italy for a U.S? Company and being paid by them , do I apply for permission?
I will need to either lease a car or buy a used one there, can I get auto insurance?
And for now , last question 
Should I get a Codice Fiscale?

I eagerly await to read all of my new friends experience and suggestions

Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge .
Marlene


----------



## rickzullo

*Ciao a tutti!*

Hi everyone! My name is Rick and I'm an American expat living in Rome. I've been here for over two years now and I'm married to a wonderful Italian woman from Sicily. I teach English to Italians and I write a blog about my job and my expat experience. I look forward to participating in the forum.
A presto,
Rick


----------



## makzee

Hi,


My name is Ali

And am origin from Pak And lived in Dubai all my life; apart from last 5 years m in uk.

I m doing good job at the moment plus started a small import business and also using eBay a very good place for business to proof my self successful.

Infect if you new in UK need guidance or if you need help in terms of some earning then I can guide you ebay stuff ; clearance item sell purchase stuff....free advice !!! Lol

Have fun...


----------



## rickzullo

Hi Marlene,

I love Bologna, lived there for a short while. The weather can be bad but the food is wonderful!

Anyway, if you've been hired by a US company to work in Italy, then they should be taking care of all the visa issues for you. Yes, you'll need a Permesso, yes you'll need a Codice Fiscale. I'm not sure about the car issue because I gave up the idea of driving a car in Italy...more headache than it's worth. If I need one for a weekend trip or something, I just go to Hertz or Avis or something like that.

But get your company to do the paperwork...you shouldn't have to!

Rick



Mamezcua said:


> Hello
> I will be moving to Bologna in six weeks for a year possibly.
> 
> The saying " you don't know what you don't know" is true, so I will read as much of everyone experiences as knowledge. I hope not to make as many mistakes , hopefully there will be less.
> 
> I plan on going back to the states every three months for a week and visiting other countries ; turkey, Russia outside of the EU.
> 
> Some basic questions :
> Should I apply for residency, multiple visa in order not to have problems when I re-enter Italy.
> If I am working in Italy for a U.S? Company and being paid by them , do I apply for permission?
> I will need to either lease a car or buy a used one there, can I get auto insurance?
> And for now , last question
> Should I get a Codice Fiscale?
> 
> I eagerly await to read all of my new friends experience and suggestions
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge .
> Marlene


----------



## richn20

Hi all,

My wife and I are from the UK and are in the process of buying a house near Barolo in Piemonte. If all goes to plan we should be moving there in a couple of months (we're in MIlan at the moment). We can't wait to get in and get going on the renovations! 

My wife is half Italian so speaks the language fluently and I'm very slowly learning, but it would be great to meet up with any English-speaking people in the area as it's always so much more relaxing to chat in English. So if anyone lives around Alba/Asti/Cuneo, it would be great to hear from you!

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Margolina

Ciao tutti!
Im Jus 31, moved in Italy 4 months ago. I'm Polish.
Still not sure whether I want to stay or not... 
Learning italian (what a great thing these free courses for foreigners!).
Living near Torino (Gassino Torinese). I really hope to find someone here to talk at least from time to time. 
I guess this moment is cruicial as I really don't know whether to stay or go back.
Anyway, meanwhile sending you all big big hugs!
Baci


----------



## PauloPievese

Don't know about purchasing a car but for reasonably affordable long term rental for US citizens try Renault Eurodrive.


----------



## Alessandrasusini

*Italy*

Hi my name is Alessandra and am here to see what the comments are about living in Europe, more specifically Italy, I have not been back for 8 years or so.


----------



## vettemaster

*Moving to Manitoba hopefully....*

Hello everyone, My name is Andrew and I have been registered on this forum for a while now. Myself and my OH Hayley are from Somerset,UK and we are in the final stages of our PR (pnp) application. We are just waiting for our PPR now. We are hoping that we will be relocating to Manitoba sometime in 2013. 

We hope you are all having a wonderful day, whatever you may be doing


----------



## vettemaster

vettemaster said:


> Hello everyone, My name is Andrew and I have been registered on this forum for a while now. Myself and my OH Hayley are from Somerset,UK and we are in the final stages of our PR (pnp) application. We are just waiting for our PPR now. We are hoping that we will be relocating to Manitoba sometime in 2013.
> 
> We hope you are all having a wonderful day, whatever you may be doing


Hello, It seems I may have posted this in the wrong forum. Could a mod please move the above post for me


----------



## danniip

Hello everyone, I'm 31 year old English teacher living in Molise (near Abruzzo) I have been here for 6 years. I stayed as I met my boyfriend. I would love to meet expats in the area and all over Italy!!!


----------



## Gingerlu212

*Recently joined*

Hi, Just thought i'd briefly introduce myself. I live in the chieti province of Abruzzo. I moved here nearly 7 years ago with my partner. We both run our seperate businesses here so have battled with the italian red tape and bureaucracy. My family here consists of 3 cats and 4 rescue dogs (all rescued here). One day a week i volunteer at a kennels for abandoned and stray dogs, so as you can probably guess i like animals.
The past 7 years here have certainly had their up and downs. It's been a learning curve adapting to the italian culture. Where we live there are only one other permanent english couple and very few of the locals can speak english so we've had to learn italian quickly. Thats what we love about this part of italy as yet it maintains it's traditional way of life.
Enough from me i don't want to send you to sleep.

Ciao lane:


----------



## danniip

Gingerlu212 said:


> Hi, Just thought i'd briefly introduce myself. I live in the chieti province of Abruzzo. I moved here nearly 7 years ago with my partner. We both run our seperate businesses here so have battled with the italian red tape and bureaucracy. My family here consists of 3 cats and 4 rescue dogs (all rescued here). One day a week i volunteer at a kennels for abandoned and stray dogs, so as you can probably guess i like animals.
> The past 7 years here have certainly had their up and downs. It's been a learning curve adapting to the italian culture. Where we live there are only one other permanent english couple and very few of the locals can speak english so we've had to learn italian quickly. Thats what we love about this part of italy as yet it maintains it's traditional way of life.
> Enough from me i don't want to send you to sleep.
> 
> Hi Gingerlu212,
> 
> I am only an hour away from Pescara! I live in Termoli. I am an English teacher working in a private language school. Where are you exactly?


----------



## Gingerlu212

Hi danniip,
i live close to a small town called Torricella Peligna which is also an hours drive from Pescara. The nearest city to me is Lanciano.


----------



## JacksonAces

*American Game Designer and Wine Scientist living in Trentino*

Hi All!

My name is Thomas, and I moved to the Trentino region last October from the east coast of the USA with my wife, who is here to get her PhD in Oenology and Viticulture (Wine Science, for the rest of us).

Already gleaned some valuable info from topics here, but wanted to say hi!

~JacksonAces


----------



## Scotalian

Hi All, 

Hoping to move to Italy soon, been a dream of mine for years. Nonna was Italian and died two weeks ago so I think that gave me the kick up the butt I needed to follow my dreams. Nonna always regretted not returning to Italy, so it's up to me to keep the dream alive  

Hope to get as much info as possible from all the experienced expats out there


----------



## dgeorge

*Hello Everyone*

I just signed up to the forum. My wife and son recently acquired their dual citizenship, and I am in the application process for mine now. I'm 46 years young and a home improvement contractor by trade. We are a planning a move to Italy later this year and can't wait!


----------



## VesperGreen

*Moving to Milan*

Hi All - I am Italian and I have lived for 20 years in the UK. I would like to move back to Italy. I have family there and no one in England apart from 2 daughter that have moved away from home. Feeling a bit unsure at the moment but will take it one step at the time. lane:


----------



## motiveART

*Inching my way into Abruzzo!*

Ciao - 

I am a US citizen that has just passed the one-year anniversary of buying a small home in Tocco da Casauria (PE), Italy in Abruzzo! Over the course of the year, the son of the woman who sold me the home has assisted me in getting renovations completed and the place is now ready for a free-standing kitchen install and the bringing in of the furnishings! I depart next Wednesday (April 10th 2013) to spend the next month completing those last tasks and simply enjoying the beautiful village and surrounding area!

Early in May my wife will join me in Tocco and on May 12 we will be at St. Peter's Basilica / Vatican in Rome to watch our daughter sing with the Centenary College Choir (from Shreveport, Louisiana USA) for mass on that date! Then it is a quick trip back to the US to watch our other daughter graduate from high school! Whew!

In between furnishing tasks, I hope to visit and photograph as much of Abruzzo (and other areas of Italy) as I possibly can! Any tips on essential areas not to be missed are always appreciated!

Ciao ciao - 

Donald


----------



## Kameleon

Hi all,

I'm from England, but have been living in Japan over 16 years now as an English teacher. My wife, who is Japanese, and I are in the process of moving to Italy - well, seriously planning and trying to get there! We have a baby coming soon, and want her to grow up in Europe. England is out of the question - seems foreigners are unwanted unless well-off, so we will go to a better place where we are welcome - Italy

I have a niece living in the north of Italy with her Italian partner, and both my wife and I have travelled around Italy a few times, enough to know it is where we want to be.

Hi all!


----------



## Leoncino81

Hello everyone,
I'm Sal, 31 years old, Sicilian-American living in Palermo. I was born in U.S. but I've lived most my life in Palermo - Sicily. I'd like to meet any American or english-speaking person living here in Sicily or also coming to Sicily just for a vacation, it would also be my pleasure to help out if possible!! 
Ciaoooo!!!


----------



## Maureen E

*Cupre Marittima,Italy*

Hi,
John and I are a British couple who retired to America about 10 years ago. We are now thinking of coming back over the pond. We have chosen Italy to motor around for the coming months. We have been one week in Le Marche and have visited San Benedetto. We are feeling rather isolated. Please contact if you happen to be living in this region. We would appreciate some expat news. 
Maureen and John


----------



## Maureen E

*British in Cupre Marittima,Italy*

Hi,
John and I are a British couple who retired to America about 10 years ago. We are now thinking of coming back over the pond. We have chosen Italy to motor around for the coming months. We have been one week in Le Marche and have visited San Benedetto. We are feeling rather isolated. Please contact if you happen to be living in this region. We would appreciate some expat news. 
Maureen and John


----------



## celine107

*new in Civitavecchia*

Hello,

I arrived in Italy since January 2013 for my new job in Maccarese/Rome. Although the job is nicely taking care of me for all kind of administration and practical things, I miss a friends circle I used to have in Belgium.
I am currently living in Civitavecchia and maybe expat circles are more present in Rome. Though it is only 1h with the train from here.
So anyone who knows an interesting association, place or group in Civitavecchia or Rome? I am interested in culture, nature, fair trade organizations (was volunteer for Oxfam in Belgium), third world organisation, etc...

Grazie mille
ciao
céline


----------



## Tobylap

Steve, could you maybe help with info on Veterans(me), living in Italy. I'm in Vasto and can't find any other military expats. I would appreciate it, Mary (tobylap) thanks


----------



## ryant92

Hi there, I'm a 21 year old male currently living in Lecco for a year. I can't speak a word of Italian, so if anyone is out there and can speek English, it would be good to hear from you.
Cheers Ryan


----------



## Tobylap

DonGiorgio said:


> I am a Catholic Priest from England now living in Ceglie Messapica in Puglia. I have had my villa for just over 6 years. I have lived here full time for a bit over 3 years.
> 
> I am trying to get a group together who are interested in having English language services here. I did an English Mass in August that was well attended.
> 
> There is another English mass on Christmas Day at 11am in Ceglie Messapica with traditional carols and all are welcome to come along. More details are on our website at sanroccoceglie.eu.


Hi Father,
I am interested in occasional English masses, but more in confession. I just moved to Vasto and love going to Mass(have an Ital/Eng missal)but of course I don't speak well enough to understand. Ciao, Mary


----------



## carloss

*moving to rome*

Hi all, my name is carlos. I will be moving to rome with my family. I have lived in australia, mexico and england, now i am in colombia. I am looking forward to live in Italy, but a little worried about setting up with 2 little kids 6-3y.o. 
Cheers,


----------



## Phil306

Hello all,

My name is Phil and I live in California. I'm just kicking around the idea of moving to Italy for awhile (a year or so) and possibly moving on to another country (France). I have no desire to permanently relocate, however a nice long time in another country would suit me fine. I will be retiring in 1-3 yrs and I am one of the lucky American's who still has a pension plan. 

Its just me, so I am not worried about alot of expenses, other then housing and medical care. So, if anyone has any words of advice, please send me a PM. I'd love to hear what it is you have to say.


----------



## Jmento

Hello...I'm June. Currently living in the suburbs of Philadelphia. Dreaming of retireing and looking to relocate for about 6 months to Italy (Florence or Lucca) in 2014. Waiting for my citizenship to be approved in order to stay beyond 90 days. Constantly looking at apartments on multiple sites in both places to keep track of what to expect for rent....and PHIL306...I am also wondering about medical insurance! SO confusing....but I will make it happen one step at a time!


----------



## rchinatti

Ciao, my name is Roland. My wife is from Mellili, Sicily. She and I live in the USA right now. Her parents have come to the USA to stay with us for three months in order to go to a wedding. They are in need of some type of eldercare when they return. Between my wife and her three siblings, all born in Sicily, none know what good options there are. They are aware of a tradition of having a local person live with the elders until the elders' death and then receiving their home in return. I also saw posted in this forum that people are hiring foreign workers, under the table. They would not be trained in dementia, behaviral helath, or other significant elder issues. Does anyone have any knowledge of how I might get more information?


----------



## MeanderingSoul

*Going to Rome for 3 months from the UK*

Hi Everyone!

I'm due to move out to Rome next week from here in the North of the UK and will be situated in the Trastevere area in central Rome. I have been to Rome last year for 4 days only but know the area a bit. I'm staying with my other half, who is out here representing his company. 

I've just joined this forum as I am a Photographer and am looking to make some contacts/friends when I arrive because my OH will be out at work all day. 

I have only just gone self employed myself as a Location Portrait Photographer, so as I don't yet have a big customer base, I wanted to make the most of the opportunity to live in Rome and tag along. 

I won't have any money really but for general expenses, so I'm looking for free and cheap things to do, to make the most of the experience and to make the most of my Photography Degree by enhancing my portfolio. 

Originally our trip was meant to be for 7 months and I had more plans to get some good experience shooting out in Rome and maybe assisting some Wedding Photographers, but now it's 3, I think I will have to make do, just shooting and honing my skills on my own and seeing what happens. I also wondered if it would be worth it trying to get a bar job or something, in an English speaking bar? Not sure what casual work opportunities are like, what with the current global recession.

Other than that, I am very much lucking for inspiration in the world and interesting opportunities and to expand my mind + find like minded people along the way.


----------



## fotografa

*Rumena in Sicilia*

Hello everyone,
I'm from Bucharest, Romania, living in Sicily (Catania) at the moment. I hope to find some interesting people around here!
Bests,
Andrea


----------



## Hktaylor

Hey Meandering soul! 
I just replied to your other post (older thread) but wasn't sure if you'd see it. I will be in Rome in September and am needing a photographer! Will you and your hubby still be there? If so, I'd love to see if we could meet & help one another?! I'm new to the forum so I think you have to post 5 posts before you can private message, so we may have to chat back and forth on here 2-3 times before we can discuss privately! 
Enjoy your trip!! 
Thank you


----------



## Hktaylor

MeanderingSoul said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm due to move out to Rome next week from here in the North of the UK and will be situated in the Trastevere area in central Rome. I have been to Rome last year for 4 days only but know the area a bit. I'm staying with my other half, who is out here representing his company.
> 
> I've just joined this forum as I am a Photographer and am looking to make some contacts/friends when I arrive because my OH will be out at work all day.
> 
> I have only just gone self employed myself as a Location Portrait Photographer, so as I don't yet have a big customer base, I wanted to make the most of the opportunity to live in Rome and tag along.
> 
> I won't have any money really but for general expenses, so I'm looking for free and cheap things to do, to make the most of the experience and to make the most of my Photography Degree by enhancing my portfolio.
> 
> Originally our trip was meant to be for 7 months and I had more plans to get some good experience shooting out in Rome and maybe assisting some Wedding Photographers, but now it's 3, I think I will have to make do, just shooting and honing my skills on my own and seeing what happens. I also wondered if it would be worth it trying to get a bar job or something, in an English speaking bar? Not sure what casual work opportunities are like, what with the current global recession.
> 
> Other than that, I am very much lucking for inspiration in the world and interesting opportunities and to expand my mind + find like minded people along the way.


Sorry, I'm new! Meandering Soul, I wrote a message above thinking this was your thread but noticed its for newbies so I wasn't sure if you'd get notified that I replied! *oops!*


----------



## Alessandro DelAqua

isha00 said:


> Ehmm.. I hadn't noticed this thread and didn't even think about introducing myself *glom* Gotta put a remedy to that!
> 
> I'm Elisa, 25 years old, and I'm an Italian who spent the last 2 years abroad, one in England and one in Berlin. In November I moved back to my hometown (Bolzano), putting a (temporary, I hope) end to my time as an expat.
> I'm here because I've always been interested in the stories of those who decide to move to Italy and in the way my country is seen through their eyes.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all =)


Hi! Are you now based in Rome? I just have moved in here and would meet up some time for an exchange of thoughts, I am 33 y/o professional from Ukraine originally but having been expat in Ireland and Cyprus. Alexander


----------



## LDomingo

Hello,
my first post and introduction - currently living in Kent, UK. Went to Italy in May to look for a house and looks like today an offer has been accepted. Hopefully all will go through ok although lots to do, including learn Italian. Look forward to reading lots of posts on this website.


----------



## mjothi

Ciao Tutti...

I am Mahesh, from South India, moved recently to Milan. Me waiting for my family to join me shortly. 

Me a family of 4, children aged 7 & 11years. Excited to spend the years ahead in a new country that has interesting history!!!

Mahesh


----------



## elise a

*New to Pisa*

Hello! my name is Elise, and I just moved to Pisa last week and I have literally met NO ONE that speaks english, so if someone lives near Pisa (Ponsacco, specifically) and are around the age of 20, please let me know so I can talk to you! haha


----------



## Jomarl

*Hello!*

Hello, I am Joe Love and my wife Maria and I live in Georgetown, Texas. We have visited Italy often and wish to retire there. Information is power and we want to learn all we can about relocating.


----------



## DonGiorgio

*Living in Italy*

Hi,

I have been living in Southern Italy for 4 years now and never regretted it for a minute.

One thing I found is that the books about moving, living and working here are full of incorrect information! - not sure if it is just out of date or things just vary a lot around the country. Did you have particular questions? :ranger:


----------



## Tobylap

Hi joe, I am from Georgia and I just retired and moved to Italy in march. Dongiorgio is right, I read many books and no one agrees. Also it's easier for Brits cause they are part of EU. Let me know if I can help, which part of Italy are you looking at? Mary


----------



## Jomarl

*Thanks!*

DonGiorgio and Mary: Thanks for the response! At the moment we have been considering the Abruzzo region. We are open, also thinking about further north, but haven't ruled out any areas except the large cities. Much depends on cost of real estate (or rentals) and other daily costs of living. We aren't wealthy, just moderately comfortable. We will likely want to live daily on our combined social security rather than dip into our savings.


----------



## Tobylap

That won't be a problem, especially more south and smaller towns. I am also in Abruzzo which is just beautiful and since I didn't want a car(expensive)I picked Vasto right on the sea and good transportation. Also I have relatives here. It's the best thing I've ever done, but start learning Italian now, it isn't as easy to find English speaking in small towns.


----------



## Jomarl

*Tobylap*



Tobylap said:


> That won't be a problem, especially more south and smaller towns. I am also in Abruzzo which is just beautiful and since I didn't want a car(expensive)I picked Vasto right on the sea and good transportation. Also I have relatives here. It's the best thing I've ever done, but start learning Italian now, it isn't as easy to find English speaking in small towns.


Vasto looks to be beautiful! Abbiamo viaggiato in Italia e stanno migliorando a parlare. Any comments you care to make about real estate prices (euros) for apartments (rental or purchase) or small homes?


----------



## Tobylap

Jomarl said:


> Vasto looks to be beautiful! Abbiamo viaggiato in Italia e stanno migliorando a parlare. Any comments you care to make about real estate prices (euros) for apartments (rental or purchase) or small homes?


It depends how big you want and how much in town you want to be. You are lucky, I am still studying but getting better every day. My apt is a bit over 800 sq ft with a balcony and huge terrazza with a view of the sea. I can walk to the old center in less than 5 min. In the old center of town this same apt would be out of my price range. I've seen advertised apartments for €70,000 and up. Another American couple bought a townhouse closer to the beach for €150,000 and it has 3 levels, tiny courtyard and large terrazza on top. Hope this helps


----------



## Jomarl

*Tobylap*



Tobylap said:


> It depends how big you want and how much in town you want to be. You are lucky, I am still studying but getting better every day. My apt is a bit over 800 sq ft with a balcony and huge terrazza with a view of the sea. I can walk to the old center in less than 5 min. In the old center of town this same apt would be out of my price range. I've seen advertised apartments for €70,000 and up. Another American couple bought a townhouse closer to the beach for €150,000 and it has 3 levels, tiny courtyard and large terrazza on top. Hope this helps


Tes it does! We likely would be looking in the 70K to 100K range. Center of town is nice but not necessary. Maybe a smart car. How is the mosquito problem there? Wife has an allergy controlled by steroids so we won't consider jungles... lol.


----------



## Tobylap

Tobylap said:


> It depends how big you want and how much in town you want to be. You are lucky, I am still studying but getting better every day. My apt is a bit over 800 sq ft with a balcony and huge terrazza with a view of the sea. I can walk to the old center in less than 5 min. In the old center of town this same apt would be out of my price range. I've seen advertised apartments for €70,000 and up. Another American couple bought a townhouse closer to the beach for €150,000 and it has 3 levels, tiny courtyard and large terrazza on top. Hope this helps


Don't think you'll have a problem. I have been told there are Mosquitos but not like Georgia. The car is doable because most other things here are reasonable. I just don't like driving. Although I have read that insurance is high here. If you want me to email let me know yours, so business isn't out there. Mary


----------



## Jomarl

*Tobylap*



Tobylap said:


> Don't think you'll have a problem. I have been told there are Mosquitos but not like Georgia. The car is doable because most other things here are reasonable. I just don't like driving. Although I have read that insurance is high here. If you want me to email let me know yours, so business isn't out there. Mary


Tried sending you a private message. Not sure it got there.


----------



## Tobylap

It did, glad you could figure it out, I couldn't


----------



## tmandarano

Hi! Happy to be a part of the forum.

Lived in Italy in 2005. Now living in USA (Seattle). While in Italy we found, and now import, an amazing balsamic vinegar of Modena!


----------



## GSPE

*Newbie*

Hi All, 
I'm Living In Tuscany I haven't done so for a long time though. I've come out here to help out the family as they are quite elderly and struggling with the size of the property they have. 

I wanted to ask some for some advise on property. My Parents are Expats and are trying to sell their Italian property and move back to the UK. With the current climate there doesn't seem to be much interest. I wanted to ask if anyone has recently bought a property or sold.. any tips.. Where would be a good starting point to advertise the property and get it sold fairly quickly ?

The house is very large and is out in the country about 45 mins From Arezzo. I have created a website and added a few pictures to get things started.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Many Thanks !


----------



## islandcioccolatino

Hi may name is Ann and I'm very new to this. I currently live in Florida but will be relocating to Italy within the next three years. My fiancé is Italian and currently lives there. I'm trying to get prepared to move there and although I will have the best possible guide I could possibly have since he is Italian and has lived there all his life, I was hoping to get the perspective from those who have moved there. I recently came back from my very first trip to Italy and I have to say it was amazing. My fiancé lives in the South, in the region of Puglia. I wanted to know how easy has it been for expats to find jobs in Italy, since I can't imagine myself staying home. I'm an assistant to a spine surgeon here in Florida.


----------



## cjw7373

Well brand new to this so here goes nothing. I live in Louisiana and I'm hoping to move to Europe, hopefully Italy, when I finish my Chemical Engineering degree in about 3 years. I was thinking about doing a semester abroad in Turin, Milan, or Rome to see how I liked it. I was hoping to get some tips and advice about Italy here as well.


----------



## miyoung

*Looking to move to Torino*

Hello everyone!

My name is Patricia. I am a project manager in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA. I have lived in South Korea and Japan and I had returned to the US with the intention of settling down in my home country. Instead, I fell in love with an Italian man who is in the States work for. Now he has to return to Italy and I am planning on making the move with him. 

I am trying to do research on my own, but it is very difficult and so I am here to get advice on how to move to Italy.

It seems to me that teaching English may be my best avenue for getting a visa. I have a TESL certificate and about 5 years of experience teaching in South Korea and Japan. I also have my master's degree in translation, though I do not think it will help me much in this situation because my language pair is Japanese to US English. 

I hoping to find some practical advice on this forum the best places to look for a teaching position (specifically in Torino) and any other advice people can spare.


----------



## Katya_Iv

*Hi!*

Hey, my name is Katya, I am originally from Russia but I was working in the UK for a while so I'm more british ;-) expat in Merano,Italy. I've got a new job here as a figure skating coach and looking for some English speaking friends as I need to practice and not to forget english. But not just for that of course  we can have coffee, drink or just a nice walk in town. Also will be happy to find Russian people for sure. So. I hope this website will help me.


----------



## entrenada

*Peacefully located and recently renovated apartment*

Hi everyone, 

I am newbe to the website. I am Italian and I moved to France for work. Whether you need info on living/working in Italy, feel free to ask. As I moved out, my flat is available for renting, therefore anyone that might be interested can contact me. 
Here below you can find a brief description. Feel free to ask if you need more details.
Location/Transport: the apartment is located in Carmagnola (via pancalieri), a town 30km from Turin. 
Carmagnola is well connected with both motorway and railway (journey time to Turin: 25 min). It can be a good solution for those who work/study in both Turin area or Bra/Savigliano area. Ideal for those who want to stay away from the stress of the city and looking for a peaceful location. 

Apartment's details: 65 sq-meter, top floor (building of four floors), fully renovated 4months ago, consisting of spacious living/kitchen area(fully furnished kitchen, table, chairs, tv and sofa), bedroom, bathroom, lumber room, balcony with view to the Alps, cellar and car garage. The building has a common and quiet garden provided with open-air parking lots. Rent is 430euro/month plus a montly extra charge of 90euro (which include the following: heating, water, lift, cleaning of common areas, administration and ordinary fees). 

Have a good day
Regards, Andrea


----------



## Meagz

Hi I'm Meagan; recently moved to Ovindoli, L'Aquila in the Abruzzo region.
Looking for some english speakers and expacts to share my experience with; and tips to help me get settled in Italy.

Its the first time that I have used an online forum; so I'm looking forward to getting involved in some way.


----------



## markpa

Hello and thank you for letting me join the forumI'm Mark Patti, a americal italian male 65 year's old living in Reno, Nevada.I became more intrested in moving to Italy, because there was a business in Salerno 
for sale that peaked my intrest. now its more about just moving there,and enjoy life.I had intrests in Latin and South America, and even the Philippines. But i think italy would maybe a better move.I do have some concerns but i'll hopefully get answers to those. My vision is 1 year,i have several properites to sell and a business.Thanks. mark Oh by the way, Patti, is a small town in Sicily i believe.


----------



## mr_quick

*Soon-to-be Expat*

Hello all,

I'm not an Expat yet, but have been dreaming of doing so for a very long time. This June, I will make we dream come true. I've decided recently, but not yet the country. I come from the USA, teacher, and looking at either Italy, France, Germany or the UK.

Carlo


----------



## James1971

I am James, I am moving to Bari in December with my family. Well, actually my family are already there settling in before I finish the contract I am on in the UK. So advice on moving to the Puglia region would be much appreciated.
James


----------



## Tommykaine

*From Italy, headed towards Germany*

Soon to be an expat in Germany, but at the moment I am still in Italy so if anyone has questions or doubts that can easily be solved by a native feel free to ask


----------



## James1971

*Turin School*



miyoung said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Patricia. I am a project manager in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA. I have lived in South Korea and Japan and I had returned to the US with the intention of settling down in my home country. Instead, I fell in love with an Italian man who is in the States work for. Now he has to return to Italy and I am planning on making the move with him.
> 
> I am trying to do research on my own, but it is very difficult and so I am here to get advice on how to move to Italy.
> 
> It seems to me that teaching English may be my best avenue for getting a visa. I have a TESL certificate and about 5 years of experience teaching in South Korea and Japan. I also have my master's degree in translation, though I do not think it will help me much in this situation because my language pair is Japanese to US English.
> 
> I hoping to find some practical advice on this forum the best places to look for a teaching position (specifically in Torino) and any other advice people can spare.




Hi Patricia, I hope the move to Torino goes well. I returned to the UK from Torino last year. Whilst I was there I sent my son to the International School of Turin (IST). It was a good school with a mix of locals and foreign students. The classes where taught in English, but the children did have lessons in Italian. It is on the road between Pecetto Torinese and Chieri. (Strada Chieri I think). The only down side to this is it is not in Torino itself & is about a 30 minute drive from the centre of town. There is a website, google search International School Of Turin.
I hope this helps.
James


----------



## loopysue

Hi 
Just joined here Been living and working in Modena Italy for just over a year and would love to meet both Italians and expats and start to build and network of friends here. I work in a preschool so all my work colleagues are young girls all nice but I need to start mixing with older folk so if any one out there lives in Modena or nearby please drop me a line I can only get around by public transport but will travel to meet people if I can Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## tazladytaz

Hello I am Angela.

I spent quite a few months in South Italy in 1999 and fell in love with the place. The plan was for me to retire there in just under 20 years. I have now found myself in a position where I don't have to wait for retirement.

I have a few loose ends to tie up here but I hope that by this time next year I will be packed and ready to go.

I look forward to chatting to people on this site and delving into the well of knowledge of the expats that have been there and done that.


----------



## loopysue

That sounds lovely wish I could retire got another 10 years to get through hopefully it won't be too hard hoping to meet up and make some friends now to get a social network of Italians and expats would be nice hope to hear from you soon and look forward to hearing about your big move


----------



## mgear

*Advice please!*

Hi Guys, I'm a newbie from Ireland and hoping to move to Italy in the next few months. I'm looking for any advice you may have please! 

I'm hoping to move to Verona, my boyfriend is from there and is italian....I can speak a little bit but understand it much more and I am learning. Also i'm currently in the middle of doing a TEFL course so that I can teach english too. I have a lot of retail and hospitality experience but I understand that work in these areas might not be easy to get because of the language barrier. 

Can anyone recommend a good area to start off in for work just so that I can get some bit of income coming in straight away? I'm happy to move over there as soon as I either get a job or have a little bit more money in my account saved! 

Any advice I might be able to get from you will be much appreciated


----------



## mcc100763

Hi all hoping to move to Italy, my OH is half Italian, got the expat bug after living 4 years in Valencia, cheesed off with the UK and having to spend half the year skulking indoors, looking at Abruzzo and le Marche at the moment, I am a builder and electrician and some of those run down casas look very tempting. I have a good forces pension and we hopefully will be over there in the summer!


----------



## 7750slp

*retiring to Italy*

My husband is retiring in 2015. We live in USA and want to live in Italy. Over the past 15 years we have been to Italy 7 times so have an idea where we want to live. Should we go by word of mouth or get an agent when looking to rent an apartment? Anyone have advice?


----------



## OliveCameToo

Hi! My mum's family is from the Sospirolo/Cortina areas of Italy and I spent a lot of time over there when I was young, with my nan. My partner and I are going to take a holiday over there this summer with a view to moving over there permanently.
We'll be looking further down as the winters in the Dolomites isn't for me!


----------



## bsmith100

I'm Betty. My husband will be teaching in Rome this coming fall, and we will live there from the end of August until just before Christmas. The biggest challenge right now is making arrangements to fly our two Golden Retrievers with us. We plan to rent an apartment outside of Rome and use public transportation to/from/within Rome. We'll rent or lease a car in which we can transport the dogs and visit other Italian cities. I've read about the Renault and Peugeot short-term lease programs, and wonder what other options there might be. Thanks for any input!


----------



## mxlife746

Hi,

new to this site but I am more than likely moving to Sicily in the next month for work. I have lived in Germany and the Netherlands and traveled extensively throughout Europe. I am looking forward to Sicily but do not have much info to go on about the local COLA or the transition to the local culture. I have heard it is pretty closed off to outsiders culturally but does anyone have any relevant information?


----------



## Leoncino81

Hello mxlife, I've lived most my life in Sicily, near Palermo and I'm also a full blooded, I guess if you've met Sicilians anywhere else in the world is almost the same as meeting Sicilians here, I think you will feel in a different world here, everything is different here, Italian lifestyle is known to be relaxing life style.... well... it's not steretype so forget about everything on time, everything works as it should, etc. etc. Sicily is like an adventure could be fun for some people or stressing for others, people are friendly if they get to know you but at first they can be careless expecially in the big cities such Palermo! An advice... try to learn Italian as much as you can cause in Sicily not many people speak english and most of them don't understand it much! For any other questions just ask! Ciaoo and good luck!







mxlife746 said:


> Hi,
> 
> new to this site but I am more than likely moving to Sicily in the next month for work. I have lived in Germany and the Netherlands and traveled extensively throughout Europe. I am looking forward to Sicily but do not have much info to go on about the local COLA or the transition to the local culture. I have heard it is pretty closed off to outsiders culturally but does anyone have any relevant information?


----------



## kostik

Hi,
My name is Kostik, I'm a photographer. My main occupation is food/still life photography. 
I'm living in Italy and would be happy to communicate. Anybody near from Udine/Trieste?
sorry for my terrible English.


----------



## Jama

*American in Bergamo*

Hi. My husband and I are in Bergamo from the USA. I am looking for some sources (forums, locations) to meet other English speaking people in this area. I am currently active on Meetups.com. Any ideas?


----------



## kat2828

Hi

just read your post just wonder if u ever did make the move. I'm in a similar situation as u were before. Any info would be great


----------



## dbdefuniak

*58 year old looking for an adventure in the 3rd chapter of my life.*

Right now what I really want is to find a place in Italy (close or by the sea) that I can just be. Make friends, take walks, cafes, cooking in and eating out. Just to be a part of something that is out of my comfort zone. I have traveled and lived in Berlin for a summer a few years back. I would like to rent an efficiency in a locations that is affordable and I don't feel to isolated for a month to get my bearings. I was in Barcelona last year for a week an loved it as well. I have looked at Portofino and that area. 
Question... would anyone have any suggestions for a location with transportation but a sense of isolation from the tourist (well not complete isolation) I speak no Italian and not seeking a wild life but a life with character and soul of the Italian experience. I know this will be a challenge for someone single and my age but I am up for the adventure. Nothing lost nothing gained.

Dwight


----------



## OliveCameToo

Hi Dwight, You may get more specific replies if you post a separate enquiry instead of in the 'introduce yourself' section. Good luck!


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Dwight and a very warm :welcome: to the Italian section of expatforum. Good luck with your adventure and do please let us know how you get on


----------



## apecheronza

Buongiorno!
I live in Piedmont, Italy, and I've found this forum looking for information for a friend of mine who's moving from the UK to Italy in these days.
I've registered because I think it would be kind to give help to people moving to this area: as an Italian, and having travelled quite a lot, I fully understand how frustrating it can be to face some aspects of our culture and attitude, and I think that sometimes an "insider point of view" can help.
On the other side, there are thousands of other aspects that make this country a great place to live, and I am proud to help foreigners discover all of them.
ciao ciao


----------



## Squirrel14#

*Introduce yourself!*

Hi, I'm Rebecca from the US, myself and my long term boyfriend, Chip, would like to move to Italy to retire. We are looking at Le Marche at this time and would love to meet people living there when we come to visit. I also would like to provide info to people moving to the US. My grandfather is from Catabalata, Sicily. This is an awesome Forum, I am impressed. I would especially like to know if Le Marche is an affordable place to live $40,000-$50,000 ($28,904 Euros) for 2 as it is claimed to be in the US. Thanks


----------



## Jamie & Ellie

Squirrel14# said:


> Hi, I'm Rebecca from the US, myself and my long term boyfriend, Chip, would like to move to Italy to retire. We are looking at Le Marche at this time and would love to meet people living there when we come to visit. I also would like to provide info to people moving to the US. My grandfather is from Catabalata, Sicily. This is an awesome Forum, I am impressed. I would especially like to know if Le Marche is an affordable place to live $40,000-$50,000 ($28,904 Euros) for 2 as it is claimed to be in the US. Thanks


Hi Squirrel, I am Jamie and I've lived in Italy for 17 years and originally from the UK.

Firstly do you speak Italian? If not,you will have a major hurdle to get over. 

You will need to obtain a permesso di sogiorno (Permission to stay in Italy) and you would need to get this from the Questura when you arrive. You will need a visa also to visit Italy initially if you do not come from a European Union member state.

Italy is still in deep recession and the political situation here is unstable and corrupt. I am married to an Italian girl and we want to leave and set up our business elsewhere, we are actually looking at Florida, Panama, Spain, Australia they have to be hot countries for our business.

In Italy they have made laws for the laws they already have!! This will give you an indication to the bureacracy here and, if you go into any public run establishment, be prepared to wait a long time in a queue as the civil servants don't move fast.

It is expensive to live in Italy, IVA is the value added tax on things you buy and is at the moment set at 22% for most goods and services, in the UK it is 20%. You will be taxed on your savings in the bank as well as on the interest your savings make.(They get you every way they can). You will pay a bank for a credit/debit card and each time you use it at a cash dispenser at another bank, you will also pay if you don't use it even.

Housing is expensive, but checkout this website to give you a rough idea about cost ofliving here in Italy. Cost of Living in Italy. Prices in Italy.

Driving in Italy can be traumatic at times as for Italians a red light is just an option for them and you will see many going through, especially scooters but cars also. This isn'ttoo bad in rural places, but in major cities you need eyes in the backof your head. The rules of the road are thrown in the bin here.

OK those were some of the negatives. The positives are that Italy is a beautiful country with a culture that when you have gotu sed to it, is good. People are generally friendly and helpful, but you get bad apples in every country so you just have to be street wise and careful. 

The food is excellent, fresh produce and we have the mediterranean balanced diet which doctors recommend as the best diet for good health.

The history of Italy is of course famous due to the Romans but it is also the art, design and fashion centre of the world in Milan.

The further south of Italy you go there is a lot more unemployment than in the North and it is a slower pace of life in the South, hotter too.

I used to travel all over Italy with my work and Abruzzo is lovely as are most places in Italy all with different dialects and food recipes.

If you have any specific questions you would like to know then just ask and I will truthfully tell you .

What makes you want to retire to Italy from Texas?


----------



## Squirrel14#

*Introductions*

Hi Jaime and Ellie,

Thank you for your lengthy reply on why I would want to move to Italy. 

First of all, I really love Europe and my career here has taken a major downfall. I was laid off and I'm at the age where a permanent job is hard to find and healthcare is very expensive. Texas is way too hot!!!! If you want a hot state, think about moving here this is one of them! On the plus side, I can do two things: possibly be a dual citizen, (my grandfather is Sicilian and I am working to find out when he was naturalized) or I would probably qualify for elective residency. In that respect, I realize I am very fortunate. 

Really consider moving to Texas. Austin in particular. I don't know what your service is, but people like to buy local here if they can. Of course, they love Amazon too. Austin has one of the lowest unemployment rates (outside of Houston and Dallas). The average income of people in Texas is higher than in Florida (with the exception of Miami and a few other places). In Texas the people are friendly and from all over the world. The internet is fast and unlimited. I will be honest with you as well of the pluses and minuses if you happen to have any questions on Texas or the U.S. There are hills, canyons and lots of things to do, every weekend. 

I do not speak Italian, yet. I do realize I will need to and I am not planning an immediate move - probably 3-4 years down the line. I want lots of time to learn about it, visit Italy and really think totally about what moving to Italy. I hope to visit Le Marche next summer - it is probably one of the few places in Italy we could afford to rent. 

I did not realize that the banks tax you whether you use your Visa card or not. I did not realize that they have laws for the laws they already have!! I also did not know what they are still in a deep recession (I should have). I do know the Government tends to be corrupt. You are saying you are taxed 22% on almost everything you buy?? I assume groceries are excluded. I thought 8.5% was a lot where I live. 

I do know Italians are fast drivers. We (my boyfriend and I) hope to live in a village where I don't have to drive a lot. I'm hoping that if I can be a citizen, it will make it easier for him to come. His employment situation is much more stable than mine, as he has a Mariner's license now and is an Amazon and Ebay Reseller. 

I will look at the website you gave me, thanks so much! 

I love fresh produce and Italian food. I also love the culture there and fashion. It is such a beautiful country. 

Please do let us know how you get on with your new adventure.


----------



## Squirrel14#

*Italy Expat Forum*

Anyone thinking of moving here should look at this site, it is very interesting and informative, Cost of Living in Italy. Prices in Italy., thanks to Jaime and Ellie.


----------



## Jamie & Ellie

Squirrel14# said:


> Hi Jaime and Ellie,
> 
> Thank you for your lengthy reply on why I would want to move to Italy.
> 
> First of all, I really love Europe and my career here has taken a major downfall. I was laid off and I'm at the age where a permanent job is hard to find and healthcare is very expensive. Texas is way too hot!!!! If you want a hot state, think about moving here this is one of them! On the plus side, I can do two things: possibly be a dual citizen, (my grandfather is Sicilian and I am working to find out when he was naturalized) or I would probably qualify for elective residency. In that respect, I realize I am very fortunate.
> 
> Really consider moving to Texas. Austin in particular. I don't know what your service is, but people like to buy local here if they can. Of course, they love Amazon too. Austin has one of the lowest unemployment rates (outside of Houston and Dallas). The average income of people in Texas is higher than in Florida (with the exception of Miami and a few other places). In Texas the people are friendly and from all over the world. The internet is fast and unlimited. I will be honest with you as well of the pluses and minuses if you happen to have any questions on Texas or the U.S. There are hills, canyons and lots of things to do, every weekend.
> 
> I do not speak Italian, yet. I do realize I will need to and I am not planning an immediate move - probably 3-4 years down the line. I want lots of time to learn about it, visit Italy and really think totally about what moving to Italy. I hope to visit Le Marche next summer - it is probably one of the few places in Italy we could afford to rent.
> 
> I did not realize that the banks tax you whether you use your Visa card or not. I did not realize that they have laws for the laws they already have!! I also did not know what they are still in a deep recession (I should have). I do know the Government tends to be corrupt. You are saying you are taxed 22% on almost everything you buy?? I assume groceries are excluded. I thought 8.5% was a lot where I live.
> 
> I do know Italians are fast drivers. We (my boyfriend and I) hope to live in a village where I don't have to drive a lot. I'm hoping that if I can be a citizen, it will make it easier for him to come. His employment situation is much more stable than mine, as he has a Mariner's license now and is an Amazon and Ebay Reseller.
> 
> I will look at the website you gave me, thanks so much!
> 
> I love fresh produce and Italian food. I also love the culture there and fashion. It is such a beautiful country.
> 
> Please do let us know how you get on with your new adventure.


Thanks for your info about Texas Rebecca, Ellie and I were alsolooking at Phoenix Arizona too.

Our business is gelato artigianale (Italian hand made special ice cream), coffee and and hand made chocolate products we make in our shop, so this is the main reason we are looking for a hot destination as well as better quality of life to live.

best regards
Jamie xx


----------



## Jamie & Ellie

Squirrel14# said:


> Hi Jaime and Ellie,
> 
> Thank you for your lengthy reply on why I would want to move to Italy.
> 
> First of all, I really love Europe and my career here has taken a major downfall. I was laid off and I'm at the age where a permanent job is hard to find and healthcare is very expensive. Texas is way too hot!!!! If you want a hot state, think about moving here this is one of them! On the plus side, I can do two things: possibly be a dual citizen, (my grandfather is Sicilian and I am working to find out when he was naturalized) or I would probably qualify for elective residency. In that respect, I realize I am very fortunate.
> 
> Really consider moving to Texas. Austin in particular. I don't know what your service is, but people like to buy local here if they can. Of course, they love Amazon too. Austin has one of the lowest unemployment rates (outside of Houston and Dallas). The average income of people in Texas is higher than in Florida (with the exception of Miami and a few other places). In Texas the people are friendly and from all over the world. The internet is fast and unlimited. I will be honest with you as well of the pluses and minuses if you happen to have any questions on Texas or the U.S. There are hills, canyons and lots of things to do, every weekend.
> 
> I do not speak Italian, yet. I do realize I will need to and I am not planning an immediate move - probably 3-4 years down the line. I want lots of time to learn about it, visit Italy and really think totally about what moving to Italy. I hope to visit Le Marche next summer - it is probably one of the few places in Italy we could afford to rent.
> 
> I did not realize that the banks tax you whether you use your Visa card or not. I did not realize that they have laws for the laws they already have!! I also did not know what they are still in a deep recession (I should have). I do know the Government tends to be corrupt. You are saying you are taxed 22% on almost everything you buy?? I assume groceries are excluded. I thought 8.5% was a lot where I live.
> 
> I do know Italians are fast drivers. We (my boyfriend and I) hope to live in a village where I don't have to drive a lot. I'm hoping that if I can be a citizen, it will make it easier for him to come. His employment situation is much more stable than mine, as he has a Mariner's license now and is an Amazon and Ebay Reseller.
> 
> I will look at the website you gave me, thanks so much!
> 
> I love fresh produce and Italian food. I also love the culture there and fashion. It is such a beautiful country.
> 
> Please do let us know how you get on with your new adventure.


I have to tell you also Rebecca, that it is essential to speak and understand the Italian language if you wish to enjoy life and retirement here. I cannot understate this to you too much as there are only a few Italians who will speak to you in English. It isn't a difficult language to learn, but you will need to know it, at the very least the basics to be able to survive here.

regards
Jamie x


----------



## Squirrel14#

Jamie & Ellie said:


> Thanks for your info about Texas Rebecca, Ellie and I were alsolooking at Phoenix Arizona too.
> 
> Our business is gelato artigianale (Italian hand made special ice cream), coffee and and hand made chocolate products we make in our shop, so this is the main reason we are looking for a hot destination as well as better quality of life to live.
> 
> best regards
> Jamie xx


Gelato! Yummy. Certainly it would go over well in Texas. We LOVE chocolate in Austin, and coffee. Whole Foods has a million kinds of chocolate, as well as HEB (the mostly non-organic grocery store). If you decide on a state in the US, be sure to call SCORE for help on setting up your business. 

Cheers,
Squirrel


----------



## Danny2IT

*Intro*

Hello to All;
I'd like to introduce myself. Briefly, I am an expat in Japan, originally from the USA, working for a large aerospace company. I've been in Japan for about 6 years now, and am finally seeing the light at the end of my time here. My maternal grandparents were from Italy (Veneto), and I have travelled back to Italy a bunch of times over the past 2 decades, including working with a major Italian aerospace company. Now that I am nearing retirement, I am researching my options, with Italy being (by far) at the top of my list.

I'm heading back to Italy for another visit in a few weeks, and will be in and around Siena. For some reason I have always been drawn to that area.

Hello again, and thanks in advance. I'll be posting any questions in the general Forum, of which I'm sure there'll be many.


----------



## mcohen

*Americans In Pergola*

Hi Everyone,

In 2010 my wife and I decided it was time to fulfill a long-term fantasy, and buy a place in Italy. After a bit of research, we decided to check out Le Marche, a region that seems almost totally ignored in the American travel guides, and because of the lack of tourism, we hoped it might be cheaper.

We did a 10 day car expedition, but only a few days in, we happened upon a little town called Pergola, that was almost precisely what we were looking for. Our Italian was a bit shaky, but we got up the courage to go into a real estate office and ask if it was possible to buy an old apartment in our price range. Boy, were we surprised when we were shown a beautiful apartment in an 800 year old palazzo. Well, it took 6 months to come up with the money- I sold a collection of mine, but we came to our new apartment, overjoyed to find that the children of the previous owner had decided to leave everything behind, furniture, kitchen ware, bedding, towels, etc.

We now come for 3 month stays twice a year. We don't qualify for a residence visa, and shuttling back and forth from New Hampshire is a drag, but we love it here so much, and have made many Italian friends- this is the friendliest place I've ever been.

Both my wife and I are able to work while we're here, I'm an artist and composer, and Liz is a virtual assistant with lots of American clients. We don't have a car, but our friends here like to take us on day trips all around this incredibly beautiful region. We're right at the foothills of the Appenines, and only 45 minutes from the sea.

We're the only Americans around, and in the three years we've been here, we've only run into American tourists twice. We'd love to get together with any English speakers who are passing through- Pergola is on the route between Marotta and Cagli, not far from Urbino.

Here's a link to some photos:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/mcohen-albums-pergola.html

Michael


----------



## Janin

*Maybe Later This Year...*

.... we can relocate to Italy. It would be a place near the Tuscany / Umbria border, not far form Città della Pieve.
We are a family of 5 and would like to have friendly contacts (preferably via Skype) with people in the area.

We speak English, German and Spanish.
Our Italian is less than poor.... 

Ciao
Janin


----------



## tkpierce

Hello my name is Tanya and I live in Dallas, Texas. I am new to this site and hope to gain more information about one day living abroad. I am a life-long government employee and expect to work here a couple more years then retire. I'm contemplating living all or part of the year in either Spain, Italy or Ireland. So far I've enjoyed reading great questions and answers posted by others. Thank you in advance for welcoming me to the site and I look forward to learning more from each of you!


----------



## mcmash

*buon giorno tutti*

Salute! My name is Nancy, my husband Tom and I moved to Italy from Seattle after I retired on July 30. We spent 3 months in Chioggia, 3 in Perugia and are now settled in an apartment in Arezzo with a 15 month lease. During the next 15 months we will decide if we want to buy a place and stay permanently or head back to Seattle. Meanwhile, we would love to meet others in our area (Italian or english speaking) and are willing to provide information about Arezzo, Perugia and Chioggia (and Seattle for that matter) if anyone has a question.

We look forward to 'meeting' people on this site.

thanks!


----------



## dtolan

*Gathering information in preparation for moving*

Hello, Dan here - I have just taken a jobs at a company that is 100% work from home. I am looking to take advantage of this and possibly moving to Italy for a few years working & seeing europe. I hope to all my plans in place by the end of the year & plan to move sometime in the next year or so. My wife & I are currently looking in the Genoa or Piedmont area. but, nothing is for sure. 

Looking forward to getting great information 

Dan


----------



## RovingSH

Hello all, American expat living in London here. Considering moving to Italy as much of my work and thought this might be a good place to find some helpful info! Cheers.


----------



## tkpierce

RovingSH said:


> Hello all, American expat living in London here. Considering moving to Italy as much of my work and thought this might be a good place to find some helpful info! Cheers.


Hello RovingSH! Welcome to the forum. I am new here myself---still living in Texas but with hopes of moving to Italy or Spain one day. There is lots of useful information on the forums and I've enjoyed reading through them. Best of luck and I'll be visiting England and Scotland again next year for several weeks---so I may have some questions of you.

Enjoy your weekend....Tanya


----------



## RovingSH

tkpierce said:


> Hello RovingSH! Welcome to the forum. I am new here myself---still living in Texas but with hopes of moving to Italy or Spain one day. There is lots of useful information on the forums and I've enjoyed reading through them. Best of luck and I'll be visiting England and Scotland again next year for several weeks---so I may have some questions of you.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend....Tanya


Hi Tanya! Just drop me a message if you need anything or have any questions. Happy to help!


----------



## Asian Spirit

Liv Taylor said:


> Hi, Liv here. I'm working as an Analyst in the agency. Nice to meet you all! See ya..


Hi Liv and welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy being here and will have a good time reading and posting on the site.



Jet Lag
Philippines Moderator


----------



## Jennybeans

*Hi!*

I'm an American that recently accepted a job in Napoli. I will be moving to italy shortly.


----------



## aychen12

Hello my name is Arnold and I'm a Taiwanese American from Chicago. I just moved to Nembro Italy (around Bergamo, 1 hour drive from Milan) because my wife is Italian and we just had our son in Italy. If anyone is around this area, send me a message, would love to meet some other expats living around this area.


----------



## Lloydfred

*Hi we are new here*

So I guess you all would like to know a little bit about us. 

Well we are a married couple in our mid 30's and early 40's we have a young son age 3 years and have had a dream to re-locate to Italy and run a holiday letting business.Hi Everyone,

We are new here and just learning our way around your site. Forgive me if this is the wrong section, but here goes.



We have traveled a fair bit within Italy Tuscany, Sicily etc etc and have decided Perugia, Umbria would suit us for the move. We are looking for a main dwelling and several annex's to manage as holiday lets. 

We would love to hear from British Expat's that are living in Perugia that can point out the pro's and of course the cons of living and managing a letting business in Italy. Our main areas of interest are schools for our little lad and how easy he will adjust to life within an Italian school. 

Kind Regards

Simon & Emma


----------



## teejtc

An American here, currently living in Upstate New York, but if all goes well, our family will be moving to Portici (NA) in early September. My wife is a Master Social Worker and will be working with the Immigrant population in Napoli, I am a pastor and - as soon as my language skills are up to it - will likely be pastoring the Chiesa Metodista a Portici...

Always interested in suggestions (especially for language learning!)


Grace and peace,
`tim


----------



## dba11

Hi, Daren here, currently living in East Anglia in the UK, originally from Cornwall (UK).
My Fiancée and I are currently in our 40's and looking to move/retire to Puglia or Basilicata in Southern Italy in the next few years.

If anyone has any suggestions, tips, advice, do's/dont's, places to avoid etc etc, we would like to hear them all good or bad.

We will be reading as much of the past posts as possible before asking questions, as like all forums there is probably a lot of the initial questions answered already In previous posts.

Cheers
Daren


----------



## spoltore

*Hello from abruzzo*

hello everyone,

i have live in abruzzo, been in italy 9 years.
i have also lived in rome and florence

anyone else here in Abruzzo?


----------



## rsetzer99

My name is Ray and my wife and I are planning to move from the US to Italy in about 5 years. We've started learning Italian and hope to be at somewhat competent by the time we are ready to move. 

Current plan is to retire to the Abruzzo region. Plan to first take a 3 month trip and stay about a month each in three different locations to see what suits us best. Then return to the US and complete the process for long term visa. We have close friends up in Milan who will be able to give us assistance and advice if we need it on things like rentals, navigation of bureaucracy and such. 

Once we actually begin the real process I plan to start a blog detailing the process in hopes of documenting our experience and leaving tips behind for others who would like to follow the expat route and live in Italy.


----------



## J. Gemelli

Hi, 

I am a dual citizen (American/Italian) and I have been an Italian citizen for the last twenty-three years. I am presently living in the US and am considering a move to Sicily. The regions that interests me the most is Messina and Catania. My family originated from the Agrigento region. I am looking for and would appreciate any advice for jobs, housing, etc..


----------



## kdalts

spoltore said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i have live in abruzzo, been in italy 9 years.
> i have also lived in rome and florence
> 
> anyone else here in Abruzzo?


Hi, my husband and I are moving to Abruzzo in October. Excited and nervous!!


----------



## rsetzer99

Where in Abruzzo are you moving? My wife and are are planning a visit next may to explore eventual expat retirement . Would be very interested in your impressions and experience.


----------



## kdalts

rsetzer99 said:


> Where in Abruzzo are you moving? My wife and are are planning a visit next may to explore eventual expat retirement . Would be very interested in your impressions and experience.


Hi, i have tried to PM you but cant. If you make a few more posts and then i can message you


----------



## Mar777

Hi all,
My name is Margaux - originally from the New York City area, now living in Liguria (Savona) for the past year with my Italian husband. I would love to meet some english speakers in the area!!


----------



## BethB

Hi from Perugia! 

My name is Bethany. I'm originally from Texas, but I've been living here in Italy for 7 years now with my husband (also American) and our two young daughters. Both my husband and I are self-employed and work from home, and we choose to live in Italy because we love the lifestyle, culture, and people here. 

I've been quietly reading these forums since we started preparing to move here back in 2007. It's about time I introduced myself and said hello.


----------



## Jessiemay

*hi*

Hi,

I moved over to Abruzzo with my partner (now husband!) and baby daughter in July 2014.

Looking to meet those in the know 

Jess


----------



## Janeypops53

Hello all,
Am moving, with my husband, to Italy as soon as our house here in UK is sold. We both have extensive ties with the country: I lived and worked in Florence during the 'anni di piombo' 1970s, and continue working with Italian to this day (as a translator), while my husband computerised the Rome bus timetables and buses back in the 1980s.
Not sure where we want to end up, but basically the best house, with the best view, in the best village, not too far from an airport that we can financially manage. Casa.it and idealista.it are keeping us busy with email alerts, so we know what is out there. Seems like we shall probably not be going further south than Siena. We have too many friends we will wish to visit in mainland Europe to want to venture too far south. The house will also be an investment for our own children, so this will be borne in mind.
Just wanted to say 'ciao' to you all, and get to know some of you a bit better once we get ourselves settled in Italia.
Ciao!


----------



## bob&betty

*Winter Motorhome sites Lake Como*

Hi to all our expats in stunning Italy from (bonnie) Scotland. We are a mature-ish (!) couple moving end Nov to Lake Como (north near Colico) for husband's work contract and have a motorhome and 2 dogs. Looking for a winter berth place 1st Dec to 1st Feb (at least as contract may extend to 1 year). I've searched online and found a few but they seem to be closed in the winter - any suggestions / recommendations please?
Bob & Betty


----------



## marcuzzo

Hi everyone
My name is Marco and I've been living in Italy for the pas 14 years, first 12 in Marche and now in Veneto, I work in Property maintenance/restoration and am happy to help out with advice any time. 
Hoping to be useful....


----------



## Gualtieri

*New to this Site*

Greetings to everyone. My name is Giorgio (George). My mothers parents were Italian and for many, many years I only knew part of my family's story. My Grandfather was killed when my mother was 13. Very long story about that... Relatives came to USA in late 1800's and early 1900's and since most of my relatives have died, so many of their stories are gone. Several years ago I went back to this large box of photo's my mother kept and then passed down to me, and stared at those pictures and kept asking.....who are these people? Some, but only a few, I knew and it kept bugging me. 
So I decided to start my Family Genealogy project and it became a 'DRUG"  that consumed me for a couple years. As a result I obtained my Dual Citizenship with Italy and USA, which was challenging, but I love challenges! So, my wife and I have our Dual Citizenship. I have been to Italy twice, 2012 and 2013. Located relatives in N. Italy and stayed with them. Have established family contact with cousins in Italy and so much more to come....
I have retired (or should I say moved on to other things) and always looking for exciting adventures and have a plan on moving to Italy, but not sure when. Just depends on opportunities, etc. Also, a musician (drummer) and currently in band. Music is huge to me.
So, not sure when my or our next trip to Italy will be, but hopefully within the next year.
If I can be of any help with questions about anything I have gone through, please shoot me a message and I will do my best to help. Sometimes it is just something small that gets you stuck, and you need a 3rd party to help see "outside the box" so to speak.
Look forward to this site, as I have been on others and found them to be very helpful if everyone follows the rules.


----------



## SixString

Hi there. Steve and Sanja (pronounced "SAN-ya") here. We're Canadian expats. We're retired and have been living in Monaco for the last five years, but we have a place in Arezzo. We're in the midst of organizing a move, as we've decided to take up residence in Italy. We're hoping to be down there before Christmas, but there's a lot of bureaucratic stuff to muddle through first....

Anyway, I'm a retired English prof/lawyer/writer and Sanja is a retired businessperson. We're in our early sixties, active, and interested in music, art and writing. We're also into good food and (naturally) vino. We're hoping to meeting other expats in the Arezzo area.

Looking forward to making some new friends..


----------



## Gualtieri

*Living in Perugia*

Bethany,
Great to read your info about living in Italy. 
How do you like Perugia and why did you and your husband settle in that area?

My family is from the Parma area, between Parma and the Western Coast.

Always like to hear what people think go living in different areas and why. We are retired, so when we come to Italy, it might be for 6 months at a time until we decide where we fit.

Look forward in hearing from you.

Thanks

Girogio


----------



## scubachef

Hi Everyone,

My name is Paolo. I'm not Italian, it's purely coincidental that I have an Italian name. I'm actually Filipino-American. 

I'm here in Italy to learn more about the food and culture. I am in the restaurant business and together with my family we operate a group of casual Italian restaurants. 

I was in the Florence area at first and now I'm in Palermo and will be here for a while. 

Although I'm trying to learn how to speak Italian, it's not easy. It would be nice to meet some other English speakers here in Palermo. 

Thanks. 


Paolo


----------



## August17

Hi. I am an American living in Trieste. I moved here in August for my job and I'm looking to meet some English speakers.


----------



## Laura&Gareth

Hi all, my husband and I have just moved to Trieste for his work. We are both English speaking (from the UK) and trying to learn Italian (very slowly). I am currently not working but would hopefully like to find something in the future. Hope to meet some people to chat to regarding everything as this is all very new to me


----------



## yuki_antonia

Hello, I am Yuki oringinally from Hong Kong-Japan (my mother is japanese). I have been living in Milan since August 2013 for my bachelor. Still haven't decided yet what to do nor where to go 2 or 3 years later after the degree.

Would love to meet up new friends around!


----------



## Denis Campoli

Hi, I'm Denis and I live in a little town called Campoli Appennino, I've been here for 15 years or so, originally from Ireland but happily married now to a beautiful Italian woman! Will do my best to help anybody that needs it. Ciao!


----------



## Melindalaar

*Le Marche living*

Hi everyone
I am now living in beautiful rural Le Marche but would like to share experiences with like minded ex-pats.
Nearly finished renovating our main home and can't wait to move in . Does anyone have an good experiences with relocating furniture and removals from UK to italy ?


----------



## Melindalaar

Good luck


----------



## marryinganitalian

*Hello!!!*

Ciao! I live in the Chicago area in the US, but I am marrying an Italian and we are going to be moving over to either Pescara or Montesilvano. We will be moving by September 1 this year. I have one daughter who is 9 and so I am looking for some advice or information on the options for elementary school in that area. My daughter is in 3rd grade here in the states. lane:

I am learning the language and very excited to be moving! (So is my daughter!) We will be looking to buy a place over there but will most likely rent the first while so we can be positive where we want to buy. 

We are coming for a visit this summer for a week to do some looking for homes and I hope to visit the schools. :fingerscrossed:

I hope that I can get some great friends and ideas for what to know when we move on this thread! :eyebrows:

Buongiorno!!!


----------



## UKNomad

*Hello*

Hi. My wife and I are moving to near Brindisi around early June.
When we moved to Spain from UK around 8 yrs ago, it was simple; we loaded a car and drove ourselves over, with a truck following a few weeks later with the rest of our goods.
This time the move is considerably more difficult and stressfull....(not the way we expected to start our life here). The problem is we are shipping our stuff in a 20 ft container from Saudi. It is leaving the country any day now. We are in UK, and the agents require Codisa fiscale (?), which is apparently easy and quick to arrange , and a residencia, which takes 6 to 8 weeks to get I believe......both required or a large duty is likely to be charged. This is for personal household goods all over a year old and mainly from uk and Spain. Destination will be my daughters house.
I would appreciate any helpful advise and information regarding how to avoid paying the duty, and what rate might it be charged at.
Thank you very much.


----------



## prospecthearts

*introducing myself *

Hi folks! I'm Jenn, an anthropologist and filmmaker from California. I live in Rome with my Roman man, and I'm doing research for my PhD diss. Right now the plan is to stay in Italy indefinitely, and I would really like to start making some connections in the city and feeling more "at home." 

I love to see movies, walk around Rome, ride bikes, do yoga, make art, play music, go to museums...I think I'm a pretty cool chick! Let me know if you're in Rome sweet Rome.


----------



## mjo13

Hello all! I'm Marissa, 23, and have a M.Ed. in Higher Ed Administration that I love to use to work in an Italian university one day. I studied Italian in my undergraduate studies (trying so hard to not lose all my language ability) and lived in Italy for 4 months and am dying to go back. 

I am currently working on obtaining dual citizenship -- missing several documents. Any guidance on how to best go about finding documents would be much appreciated or ideas how to establish contacts at universities or international programs in Italy. 

I tentatively planning a trip to Italy in August depending on whether or not this is a good idea to investigate interests!

Grazie!
Marissa


----------



## lilbitlizz

Hi Yuki, I'll be moving to the Milan area in a few weeks for the Summer. I'm from America - would be happy to meet up when I arrive!


----------



## lilbitlizz

*Spending Summer near Milan*

My husband and I are from Tennessee, USA and are moving to the Milan area for his work this summer. Looking for English-speaking folks in the area to help me practice my Italian and navigate the area!


----------



## nistarella

Hello there, I am Chiara and I have been in Naples for more than 30 years! I 'd like to meet some other English speaking people. Cheers


----------



## BeckyTheCoach

*New Member - I'm an Expat Coach too*

Hi all!
I'm a new member and thought I'd introduce myself. I lived in Rome for nearly 4 years and have just repatriated back to the US (Chicago). I do Skype coaching for those that are simply "stuck" with either their move to a new country or their move home (repatriation). Happy to help with anything Italy related too so please feel free to reach out!


----------



## NeeleGehring

Hey everyone. 
I'm about to move to the beautiful city of Udine because I'm going to study there. 
Now I'm looking for other people also living there to share some experiences. 
Hope to hear from you guys. 
Best wishes
Neele


----------



## bicyclingtojobim

*Hi, I'm Jobim!*

Hi there, I'm BicyclingToJobim (Jobim for short) and I live in Los Angeles. I've worked in the film industry for many years and found out on a recent DNA test I am part Italian. I am moving to Italy and would love for others who have made this transition to share their advice and experiences. Thanks!


----------



## zaphod

*Retiring; deciding where to go*

Hi, I'm nearing 60, have saved a very modest bit, am almost finished with my work, and am eagerly and nervously trying to figure out where to retire. I'm American, and have wanted to retire abroad for the better part of my adult life.I'm at the beginning of the decision-making process. I've always loved art museums and beaches. I'm recently single. I'm considering a variety of places, some of which I've visited, some of which I haven't. I'm thinking principally of Venice, Florence, Rome, Perugia, Bangkok, Pattaya, Mexico City, Mexican coastal towns, Barcelona, and Madrid. I could use all the help I can get making this decision. I need advice about meeting people and creating a network of friends. (I am naturally friendly but diffident), as well as the best information about how and where to live modestly and well. 
Thanks and All the Best.


----------



## TKmanchu

Hello, my name is TK and I am an academic at the university. 

Was risky move to Rome, but why not? If nothing came through and we had to go home, at least we could say we have lived in Roma and learned the language. 

There was potential job for me so we came with two suitcases and rented a place. Put kid in kindergarten, delivered 2nd kid at home in a month, faced challenge of daily life and daily travel using public transportation, etc. Now job is nearly confirmed and we are happy we took the risk.


----------



## Heavon96

Hello all! My name is Heavon! I currently live in the US, but am currently in the research and planning phase of moving to Milan, Italy. I am a network marketer, so I am able to travel wherever I desire, due to my work being via phone and computer, so I decided to move to Italy, and plan to move by March 2016. 
Being that I am in the research/planning phase, if anyone has any advice on rentals, visa information, general moving, etc. that would be awesome! 
Also, I would like to potentially form friendships prior to moving so that I can be already acquainted with people when I get there. Feel free to message me! 

- Heavon


----------



## SA Feather

*Liguria*

Bon giorno!

In 1995 I drove around the mountain side of Ventimiglia and ever since I fell in love with it. 20 years later I consider to retire there in a rented (or bought) cottage in the mountains.

The vicinity to Monte Carlo and the mountain roads suit me perfectly to take my retirement car for a drive!


----------



## isadora

Hello - I am a retired UK journalist living in Gozo at the moment but longing to retire permanently to Elba Island. Any info on the island would be greatly appreciated - we will visit before moving but would appreciate any info on living, renting, utilities costs.
Many thanks.


----------



## joegiul

*Introdacqua, Abbruzzo*

Hi I am Joe, retired military and living in Missouri. I was born and raised on the East coast in the US and my family is from Introdacqua in Abbruzzo. This is a small mountain village 3 miles from a larger city called Sulmona. I have been there several times over the years traveling through the region from Sulmona, Pescara, Rome, La'Aquila, Scanno, and many other small villages in between. I can offer info about my experiences in the area if anyone is interested. My family still has a home there, I plan on spending some long summers there in the future!


----------



## Robzkie

Hello everyone!

I'm Roberto, originally from Pisa, where i am back after spending the last four years as an expat mainly in Australia and Philippines (Have been in Singapore, Thailand and Malaysia too).

I will spend some months here in beautiful Tuscany so don't hesitate to contact me if you want to meet or if you need any help in the city of the leaning tower. I would be glad to know some expats in my own country, we could share our traveling stories and this should also help me keep up with my English. Of course i will help with Italian.

Hope to meet you soon guys!


----------



## ellier

Hi all,
I'm originally from Canada, but have been living in Italy for the past 4 years. I used to live up in beautiful Trentino but now I'm living in Cremona (also beautiful, just different, heh). There don't seem to be a whole lot of expats in my area - especially English-speaking expats - so I thought I'd check out this site to see if there are any others like myself.


----------



## Sarah Lake Garda

HI 

I would just like to introduce myself to you all, I have taken a long-term rental on an apartment in Moniga (Lake Garda). I hope to spend as much time as possible here now & would love to meet some new friend in the area.

If there is anyone out there who would like to get in touch or can suggest ways of meeting new people locally then please do get in touch.

Many thanks & good luck to you all too if you are moving to a new place & having a new adventure ;-)

Sarah


----------



## AlejandroMS

I'm Alejandro, I've lived in the San Francisco Bay Area off and on for the last 40 years approximately, and I just bought a property in Tuscany in between Pisa and Florence, in a little town called Palaia, or Toiano-Palaia. Born in Colombia, natively fluent in English, Spanish and my French is ok. Now I've gotta learn Italian, quickly. Besides marketing, I'm a translator/simultaneour interpreter for English>Spanish and vice versa. Though in Palaia I'll be mostly dedicated to agriculture/agriturismo. As soon as I arrive (next week) I have to harvest our olive trees, then go to nurseries to shop for grape vine seedlings, get my car insured which arrives in our container in Livorno Dec 2, etc etc etc. SO much to do! But I'm excited about this next chapter in this great adventure and looking forward to La Dolce Vita (and in spite of il polpo della burocrazia). 

Best regards,

-Alejandro


----------



## dovidiob84

Hi all my name is Ben and I am looking to move to Italy with my partner and son aged 6. On here for advise on his education. Thanks


----------



## Charlotte Oliver

Hello, I am English from London. I have been living in Rome for 15 years, split between expat life in the international community and having half-Italian chikdren in state schools am also completely integrated here now. I am an English Solicitor, I am admitted to practice law in Italy as an Avvocato and specialise in civil law, property law, wills and probate and family.


----------



## Paulie59

*I just got here...*

Hello, I am a Canadian-Italian citizen with a house in Abruzzo, Navelli, between L'Aquila and Pescara.
I haven't moved there....yet, but am trying to put things in place for a move this spring.
I joined today because there seem to be many nice helpful folks here.
Currently living in Toronto Canada and am willing to help out if I can.
Ciao a tutti!
Paolo


----------



## StephanieAl

*Hello*

Hi there, my name is stephanie, im 43 and currently living in sheffield, UK. Ive been looking at property in Italy for a few years since i divorced 15 years ago. Now is the time for an adventure ! Im looking in Abruzzo. My home will be a go to when i can and then move full time in 2 years.
Im so glad I have found this site, it looks like a huge pool of warm people and I know its going to be very helpful in my own move. 
Im flying out on sat 12th dec till tuesday for a look at a couple of places. 
So, once again, Hello


----------



## AnnaMaria871

S_Grimm said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Steve Grimm. I've lived in Vicenza for several years as a civil servant (Army). Spent several years here while on active duty as well. Have resigned to start my own firm. Exciting time. Looking forward to the exchange with you folks.
> Steve


Auguri Steve .. I live in Naples and moving to Mantova very soon. I am from outside Phila.Pa. and live here with my husband , he was born and raised here. Take care & Merry Christmas..


----------



## dg6162

*Moving to Umbria this summer*



xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Hi, I am David, this my first post, am married to a EU national and we plan to retire to Italy this summer (from Ottawa, Canada). Shipping overseas doesn't seem to be a problem, we also plan to ship our car, but finding an international car insurance company appears to be a HUGE obstacle and I do apologize for the caps but I have in the space of a few weeks come up against many brick walls. The car is an Audi, I would not part with it if I didn't have to and I will lose tons of $$$ if I have to sell here and then buy over there. If there is anyone out there who can help we will be so grateful!


----------



## dg6162

Thank you for that advice. Everyone I talk to seems to want to discourage me, I can't fathom it. But I will follow up.


----------



## Mand1976

Hi everyone! Happy New Year!

My name is Amanda and I'm a newbie to your forum! My husband and I are looking to relocate to Le Marche. We currently live in Belgium (our home for 16 years), but we feel our time here has come to an end and we are looking to make Italy our new home. I have the possibility of a teaching job in Ancona (I am an English language teacher) which is why we are looking at Le Marche. Do any of you lovely people know of any rental properties around Ancona or Jesi? We have cats so the property would have to allow them and ideally be rural or semi rural. We would be looking to spend around 500 euros per month and we are looking to move perhaps in May 2016. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mauisculptress

Aloha from Maui Hawaii, Have just started to research moving to Europe. Would like to travel around to a few countries to see what area suits us best. I am hoping to hear we could manage that on our retirement budget of 3,000 USD a month. 

just the two of us, figure a studio depending on country would be between 600 to 1200 a month? we eat pretty much one meal and thought our food might range from 400 to 700 a month? looking to stay in smaller villages with a rail system or buses close to main city with farmers markets and other essentials. if we had to I think we could up the budget a bit more but not much. would like to see Italy, France, Spain, England Ireland and Scotland to start.

I think we would qualify for the one year visa from France. 

any ideas or suggestions is appreciated

Mahalo


----------



## Mand1976

Hi,
Sorry I can't really help you; I'm sure someone will be able to on here.
I just wanted to wish you all the best if luck in pursuing your dream!
Good luck!


----------



## blrvenky

Hi 

This is venky from Bangalore, Processing my PR for Australia. I need 10 points from PTE, started going to class. 


Thanks
Venky


----------



## Djsuraj

Hi Friends,

I'm live in Sri Lanka. I'm 25 years old male. I'm doing video editing and motion graphic design for live. I need to come to Italy for make money for care my family so please inbox me if you can give me a help for get visa.


Thanks.


----------



## herbfinder

*Introduction*

Hi
My name is Simon and together with my wife, Michèle are planning on moving to Casoli, Abruzzo in early 2016 after many years living and working in London. We have visited Abruzzo many times in the last few years and found a property in Casoli last year which we are hoping to complete on soon.
It would be great to make some contacts at this stage as apart from Dave from the Estate Agent we know nobody in Abruzzo.

Simon


----------



## Mand1976

Hi, 
Great to hear you're moving to Abruzzo! My husband and I are moving to either Le Marche or Abruzzo later this year. Who knows...maybe see you there! 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## jsm4real

Hi Eric, 
My name is Josh and have been living in Sicily for years now. I am not entirely sure of all of the options available to you, but I do know there aren't many. The economy is very bad and there are many folks out of work here. I would suggest finding a way for contract possibilities via a provate firm. Opening a new situation for yourself would be very time extensive and the most important thing for anyone from the outside is to get residency and start from there. Without family or other support for a place to stay will prove to be difficult for anyone. If you want to chat more, give me a shout. Good luck.


----------



## Aleka77

Hello, i am Alexandra.Is any greek around chiavari?


----------



## AlexinSicily

Hello, my name is Alessandro, a native of Italy, but have lived in the US for 26 years, now a University Professor. I'll be relocating in Catania, Sicily, to teach at the University there, starting from this coming Fall 2016. 
I have a 12 yr old son, who speaks only English (for now), and that seems the most urgent matter: what English taught school I can find for him, outside the Sigonella military base. 
As a native Italian (though from Florence, not Catania) I can also advise new expats on certain questions they may have on any aspect of the country. Thanks!


----------



## morganm00

I'm Mike, a native of the US who works from home and moves around a bit. I speak Italian to a decent degree. I've visited Italy over a dozen different times and would love to find a way to spend more time there. I keep trying to win the lottery to achieve this goal, but it never seems to quite pan out...


----------



## Nikki2016

Hello!! Been living here since 2003 and looking forward to getting to know other expats!!!!


----------



## thifs

Hi, I am Thiago, Brazilian, 37 years old . My wife ( 25 ) and I are looking forword to moving to Italy next year and we are trying to figure out where to go. We are looking for a place where we would be able to have a quiet, but not boring life with our future children. We are looking for a culturally rich city and safety as well. One city that has called our attention is Como. Does anybody here live or used to live there?


----------



## rsgraves

Hey guys - Im Scott and a senior bankruptcy paralegal. Looking to make a move to Penne soon.


----------



## Amblepup

*Hello*

Hello everyone, I am sort of new to this forum, having been on it several years ago, I left to join a more localised forum, but gravitated back here, needing a wider, and professionally run forum.I live in Abruzzo, have done for some time, I am a woman who lives on her own, does not drive, and still trying to improve my Italian! Although I like to join in with ex pat discussions and contribute where I can, on a day to day basis I make contact with many in my town, 99% do not speak English! I now do more than survive! I love it here, cannot imagine having to move back to the uk, it has not been easy, but all of my experiences have been useful. Just before I re joined I read the article about public transport. I chose my initial home/location after researching bus services, only to find they have been cut, and for 3,months of the year and other school holidays, the service is so restricted making it impossible for me to manage and have had to move. Anyway, I think that is enough for an introduction x


----------



## shaun7092

hello im Shaun I am at present approaching my final years as a Police officer in the UK and now its time to get my life back and my house in order. Like many I guess I want to live that dream of moving abroad and renovating a place that is mine. Italy has always intrigued me and that's where im looking at settling down. Any advice re renovations and yes I know there will be many pit falls will be appreciated 
Shaun


----------



## Amblepup

Welcome to the forum Shaun, I am sure there will be many people on the forum experienced with renovations. Firstly, where are you thinking of buying, secondly, it can be the most rewarding thing to do to create your own dolce vita. However, tread carefully, think about the money it would cost to renovate, what seems a cheap property can turn out very expensive. My advice, choose a region and explore, many agents do have cheaper properties on their books, but quite a few agencies promote more run down towns and villages, there are beautiful places not advertised, the world and his wife here in Italy are keen to sell or rent a house they have inherited, so no shortage of places and a good prices. I have found that local builders that the locals use to be the best price and quality of work, but can be frustratingly slow. Avoid using builders attached to the agency you are buying from, sadly many see the English as easy pickings. So pick a region, if you have time rent, tour around. It can be difficult and challenging, but the rewards are enormous


----------



## Torigrace

Hi I'm Tori, I've just accepted a teaching job in Monza and will be moving to either Monza or Milan in August! 

Would love to get in touch with anyone from around there and if anyone has any advice or experiences I'd love to hear


----------



## MAXTORQUE

Hi I am Massimo living 50KM south of Rome. I have travelled a lot for many years for work study and tourism. I sometime use english as working language. I would like to meet other english speaking people.
I am not a young man let's say I'm mature. It would be nice to have some english speaking friends. Where I live there are many nice and interesting places to visit


----------



## MAXTORQUE

Hi my parents were from Abruzzo. It is a wonderfull region. People are very friendly. You know back in 1915 there was a terrible hearthquake in Avezzano. After that many people fro Abruzzo moved to abroad especially USA. I have many realtives in US.
Public transport in Italy is not the best in the world because generally people use to move by car


----------



## Ozziescientist

I'm Juliette and I am desperately trying to move to Australia!!! I'm hoping that this forum will give me the sanity that I need during the process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MAXTORQUE

Ozziescientist said:


> I'm Juliette and I am desperately trying to move to Australia!!! I'm hoping that this forum will give me the sanity that I need during the process :fingerscrossed:


Hi juliette
I am curious to know if you as english native have more facilities to get a work permit for australia


----------



## Jqtherapy

Hello. My name is Joanne and I am a hypnotherapist from the UK. I have spent time in Vicenza when my fiancé was living there and also visited Matera on holiday. I love Italy and am next week going to Sorrento for a holiday. I would love to relocate to Sorrento and have enough money that I wouldn't have to work for a year but I don't want to squander my savings for nothing. I have spent the last month scouring the Internet for jobs as I would just like to find something: hotel, bar, coffee shop, wellness centre (I was a project manager before I switched careers and also have some coffee shop experience from my younger years) so I can find my feet. I am learning Italian but it's only very very basic. Does anyone know of any good job sites (none I've tried have anything or they just take me to corporate hotel websites where I register and hear nothing apart from vacancies in Dubai!) or can anyone recommend places in Sorrento I might visit to ask as I'm getting nowhere? I am no good with kids so wouldn't au pair.

Thank you.


----------



## shilly

*Intro from Us*

Hello,
We are Rob and Sandy from Louisiana and we are in the beginning stages of planning a move to Italy in 3 years. Our plan is to move for at least a year and then make a decision about whether or not to move permanently. We will keep our house, perhaps lease it for a year, and store our belongings. We've already begun trashing, donating, etc., our "stuff" so that has been fun! We would like to move to Italy so that we can travel as well as become very familiar with the culture and life of Italians. We've been researching areas to focus on, but, so far, have not settled on a place for sure. We need to be near a large train station for travel purposes and we do not want to buy a car. Optimally, we'd like to find a place that we would love to come home to after a trip, so we think a tiny town or the countryside would not be ideal. We would like to spend the bulk of our money on traveling, but we do enjoy a nice life here, so comfort, cleanliness and safety are important. We will have enough funds with my husband's pension and social security so that we won't have to delve into his 401K, and we will only use our personal savings for initial costs such as deposits, etc.

Any help or advice any of you can give us will be very appreciated. We are going to Rome again the first 2 weeks in December, and hopefully, we can make some side trips based on recommendations from the forum! Thanks so much! Rob and Sandy


----------



## ilario

Hello everyone
I'm ilario and I'm italian and I live in Puglia (south of Italy).
I'm an Architect- Structural Engineer. I love this forum because I can help all people who want some information about Job, life, languages, tourism and buy or rent houses in Italy.

Then if you need help don't hesitate to contact me!

Regards
ilario


----------



## mrfixit

*From Yorkshire to Abruzzo*

I my name is Andrew, I am in the process of moving to Abruzzo. Got some paperwork done already, now saving for my property. I am currently living in a bed and btreakfast in the Uk with my possessions in a container. It is my intention to move to Italy next year.
I am a Maintenance manager for student accomodation in the Uk but have been in the construction industry for 40 years. It is my intention once in italy to assist all you guys and gals in the refurbishment, manage and upkeep of your properties. I hope I can also give you some of my industry knowledge of what property issues you may have.

I do not want this to sound like a dating site, but I have one daughter, single and looking fwd to a new adventure.

Speak to you all very soon.


----------



## JeannieH

Living in Roseto degi Abruzzi, is thee anyone close who plays Bridge or any other card game, that I cold connect with. I am not the world's best bridge player, but I like the strategy and brain exercise, as well as a good laugh. I am half and half, UK born, lived in USA for 45 years.


----------



## chaikhosi

Hello all, Chris here. Just moved from Oxford to Florence, to join my wife who was already here. I'm a Brit, with Scottish parents but I grew up in Belgium and England.

I've been working in IT support and hope to do the same here once I learn Italian, but until then I'm enjoying the sun and the sea, and giving myself a crash course in art history...


----------



## TheU

*Visiting Piedmonte Next Week To Find a Property*

Hi all,

My name is Rich. My wife Jen and I are visiting the Piedmonte Region of Italy next week in search of a vineyard property to buy. We are looking forward to leaving the hustle and bustle of the US for a more relaxed life in Italy.. Will be looking to find some expats in the area to help us navigate the community... We will likely be locating in the Alba area, maybe a little south...


----------



## AngieBap

*Introduction*

My name is Angela and I live in the UK. I have always wanted to move to another country which originally was Barbados as I have citizenship there however my partner does not want to move there and the economy is not so good under the current government. My partner used to live in California but now lives in the UK. We are both considering a move to Canada but want to move somewhere where it is not so cold in the winter months if there is somewhere. I work in administration and healthcare and my partner is a forklift operator so hopefully there is hope for us to move!


----------



## sruggieri

Salvatore


----------



## sruggieri

Hi guys it's my first time on this forum and it's been really interesting and informative reading some really good posts ,me and my family are preparing to move to Italy by next April 2017 in the lombardy region either begamo or brescia area or there abouts , with like a lots of expats we want to rent for about a year before buying I've been researching the Internet for a while now trying to locate a reputable letting agency but nearly all of them are holiday let's , please please can any of you good people recommend a good letting agents in am prepared to fly out to view the property , very much appreciated thanks


----------



## Saxabroad

Hi all,

My name is Stefan. Currently liviing in Moscow Russia, originally from Sweden, seriously planning to live in Abruzzo Italy (or maybe Puglia). Russia is my 8th country to live and work and I have previously lived in Milan and Rimini for 2 years.

About to buy a house


----------



## GeordieBorn

I can't recommend any particular agents, but if you search "affitti casa" you will come up with many. Using DuckDuckgo (I'm off Google) casa.it came up first and I've seen them mentioned on this subject a few times, but there are many more. If you add your area to the search you will likely get something more specific - good luck!


----------



## sruggieri

Thank you for that information with regard to letting agencies very much appreciated , it will save me a lot of research time :clap2:


----------



## ilario

Saxabroad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Stefan. Currently liviing in Moscow Russia, originally from Sweden, seriously planning to live in Abruzzo Italy (or maybe Puglia). Russia is my 8th country to live and work and I have previously lived in Milan and Rimini for 2 years.
> 
> About to buy a house


Hello,
I'm ilario, nice to meet you.
I live in Puglia and I am a chartered building engineer, if you want I can help you to find a beautiful house or villa in Apulia 

Let me know.

Bye.


----------



## AnnamariaT

*Apulian Tour Guide*

Hi everyone,
I'm Annamaria, a local guide in Puglia. I've helped several people coming from Uk as well as USA who want to relocate in Puglia.

I lived in London for 2 years and I've worked with English people for 8 years.

Of course I know very well my land, so I can help you with any questions, curiosities, dubts and so on and so forth, as well as with all your needs such us engineerings for structural works, gardners, cleaners, lawyers, to help you with all procedures for your relocation. The good point is that lots of them are English speakers and they are English people oriented.

Then, for any help you might have....Here I am!


----------



## writer224

*Hello everyone! *

My name is Jessica, and I'm a writer planning a move to Italy in the fall. I'm hoping to learn a lot from you guys on this forum - it's nice to have a community of people to talk to who are going through the same experiences as I am!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

What do you mean by "scope"? 
Scope for what, exactly?

That is an India centric term that isn't used outside of India. If you mean "what are the job prospects for..." then you should ask that way and not use regional terminology that isn't widely recognised in other parts of the world. 

Incidentally, I thought that you wanted to go to Canada!


----------



## dantescritic

xabiachica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


 I'm Dante, moved to Milan from the USA to work in a business and have been here 5 months. My experience hasn't exactly been the greatest, but not the worst either. Would be happy to meet fellow expats.


----------



## Erinte14

*Newbie here!*

Hello, I'm Erin from USA but currently living in China. My husband has a job opportunity Umbertide, Italy that we are considering. I'm looking forward to meeting new people and getting help with our possible move.


----------



## dafnep

*ciao*

Hi everyone,
I'm Dafne, an Italian woman, writer and professional freelancer.
I hope I can help someone of you Expats - I just posted a thread about that - and know you better. 
For all who moved to Italy: buona fortuna.
I live in central Italy, near Ancona, if someone is searching new contacts in this area.
Bye


----------



## JalfreziDaisy

Hello just popping in to introduce myself: My name is Laura. I am a Brit that married an American about 20 years ago and have lived here, in the US, ever since.
We are considering a move to Italy (a ways down the road - 4-5 years) and have just started the process for Italian citizenship for my husband and 3 children.


----------



## Dylan2aT

Hello, We are Deryl and Theresa who live in the USA. Theresa has dual citizenship (Italian/American) and we travel to Italy every year for a month or two. We've often thought about spending extended time in Italy or Portugal because of the cultural compatibility we enjoy, but like most folks, we have a house here and tons of furnishings and personal belongings, so we are wont to abandon all of that. 

Thanks to all of you who post useful information on living in Italy and elsewhere. You are a font of enlightenment for the rest of us who are part time residents. Looking forward to learning as much as possible about residency in Europe and its travails.


----------



## Mick McMikal

Currently renting in Lecce, Puglia but its all a bit flat out here, looking to relocate to Abruzzo


----------



## Kaye-and-Alex

I live in the USA, but am looking forward to an extended stay in Italy next summer. We haven't decided exactly _where _ in Italy we will be staying, so any input is welcomed!


----------



## tazaria

Hi, I'm from Australia. My children and I have Italian/Australian citizenship and my husband is about to go through the process of applying for citizenship by marriage. We are looking to move to Australia sometime next year, so that our children have the opportunity to live overseas and experience other cultures, the way that we did when we were growing up (my dad was in the airline industry and my husband's was in oil & gas).

We're thinking to live in the north of Italy, perhaps Torino, Milan or Genoa (or nearby to those cities). Any feedback would be most welcome!!


----------



## katoom

Yet Another Newbie Here looking to spend more time in Italy. For the last 10 years we have visited a small hilltop town in Tuscany for several weeks at a time. We are seriously considering spending much more time there as middle age seems long ago and joining the ranks of the anziani solving the worlds problems while sitting in the sun around the fontana in the piazza seems imminent.


----------



## riya-g

Hello, my name is Riya. My husband recently got a job in Pisa, Italy. He reached Pisa 3 weeks ago and i am waiting for my visa to come to Italy. we had been working in USA till recently. Looking to make some new friends and learn Italian 
Any suggestions and information is welcome


----------



## SonofanItalian

*Just Found This Wonderful Site!*

Hello Everyone,

I have been to Italy quite of few times and I am trying to retire there. The posts I read were hopeful and inspiring as well as some disappointments. My mother was born in the Calabria region in the 1920's and migrated to the US right after her birth so there is a connection.

There are a lot of people on this site who became an expat and loves their life in Italy. I hope to do the same. I just need to figure out how. I have the means but not the visa's. So now it is an uphill climb to become a long term resident. 

That is part of the story that I have but there is more to come. 

Thanks for reading my introductory!


----------



## divian082

*Ciao*

hi Guys!
I am Jeon(John) born in honolulu,US. i married with Italian citizen since 2015 out of Italy.
Living by the seaside in Sardegna, just below French Corsica island.

Lived in indian ocean for a long time, and then being settling down in Italy.

was Diving instructor for 20years around the world.
think try to find a part-time job as a SCUBA Diving instructor in hot season when we be back.
So far we,with my wife, we did reservation job thru internet from out of country. Now on we gonna be the one who do check in-out,cleaning (like a hotel house keeping ,receptionist)for our seasonal rental Flat,Houses. We are House Keeper! 

Happy to live by seaside forever.

but winter season, think to find some smell of warm soil.


Cheers!


----------



## mosaine

*Lucca*

hello 
I am a 69 Y old french woman and I am a widow .
I live in Brittany for years ...but I miss the southern countries , so I am selling my house and I plan to move to Lucca (Toscana ) ,
as soon as possible .
I know there is an international community in Lucca and I would like to contact the members of this community.
thank you for replying


----------



## Tarma

Greta1 said:


> xabiachica said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am new here. I have a house in Bolsena. I would like to meet fellow expats in the area . Bolsena Orvieto Viterbo.
> 
> Greta
Click to expand...

Hello Greta are you still here??? I am from Cheltenham and living near to Bolsena aswell! Really wanting to meet some new people!


----------



## Rydenverona

Hello everyone, 
I'm a Swedish national who's been living in Verona for years! Anyone else in Verona? I work part time in a hotel as a secratery / jack of all trades and I teach online for extra income....


----------



## PauloPievese

*Western Umbria in November*

Ciao! I'm an American (or USAsian as I prefer it) who has been pestering this board now for several years. On all my visits to Italy I've taken a little time to look at living there but I've always had distractions. 

So.

So I've taken the month of November to dedicate to seriously looking. Factoring in everything (expense, access, etc.), despite my handle, it looks like Umbria is my best bet so I'll be staying in a VRBO in Panicale and scouring western Umbria for places to settle.

If anyone wants to meet for a coffee (didn't there used to be a thread by that name?) let me know.

=Paul=

:flypig:


----------



## cemjay21

*I'd love to live in Turin*

Buona sera!

I am Crystal - I am a wanna-be expat from Canada. I come alive in Italy like no place else and it feels like home even when I'm running into snags and snafus. I'm here to learn more and hopefully, one day, truly be making the move across the world.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Here is hoping you realise that dream Crystal, welcome and best of luck in doing so:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mrso92

Hello! My name is Stefan and I come from Serbia. I have been living in Italy for about one year in the past and hopefully, I will be soon returning to it! 

Best of luck and success to you all!


----------



## cemjay21

GeordieBorn said:


> Here is hoping you realise that dream Crystal, welcome and best of luck in doing so:fingerscrossed:


Thanks GeordieBorn! Luck and a bit of hard work ought to do it eventually, I think. 

:tea:


----------



## JMN57

Hi - in Italian, my name is Giorgio, and my wife and I just bought a 16th century palazzo in Pontremoli. We've got a foot down in the States and now another in Italy. For the foreseeable future we'll be splitting time. We're here for a week after closing Monday rolling up our sleeves and clearing out the house. La dolce far niente is an alluring glimpse on the somewhat distant horizon.


----------



## RLTappan

Hi I am Ronda. My husband I are trying to determine how we can retire to Italy yet keep our US benefits: SS. Looking for any advice on getting the process started.. we are considering buying first and using as vacation home until we are ready, about 14 years... LOL


----------



## sgrunta68

*Hi everyone*

I am Italian, I live in Torino, work in Milano, I lived in brisbane (QLD) for few years. My hubby is australian and he will join me soon. 
Ciao a tutti e a presto!


----------



## devkore

Buon giorno , mi chiamo Gregory ! My wife Michelle currently live in San Diego , CA and I are planning on Moving to Italy Next Year . I wanted to join this Forum to ask questions and network with others who may be able to offer advice , tips or just get to know! Thanks everyone!


----------



## vagabondchik

Buonasera, tutti! (Well, it's sera where I am; it's well into notte for those of you in Italia.) I'm so glad to have found this group!

My husband and I are former New Yorkers, currently in Florida but with our hearts set on Italy. We have a three-month trip coming up in the spring, but I'm sure that most of my questions will center on our plans for 2019, when we'd love to stay longer (if we can make the visas work).

Looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## CraigandGina

Hello, currently living in the UK and looking to purchase in Tuscany in the near future (all being well). We're visiting Fivizzano for a week’s holiday and to look for potential properties. Wish us luck. Craig and Gina


----------



## GeordieBorn

CraigandGina said:


> Hello, currently living in the UK and looking to purchase in Tuscany in the near future (all being well). We're visiting Fivizzano for a week’s holiday and to look for potential properties. Wish us luck. Craig and Gina


Very best of luck in your venture, you picked a lovely place to visit. We stayed just outside of Fivizzano, but mush have went there just about every day and loved the place. It was only our second trip to Italy, our first being totally different in the centre of Milan. We loved both, but prefer the country, loved it so much we bought following several more trips and renting. Enjoy!


----------



## Troz

Hello. We are a couple from Australia, on the cusp of retirement (I am actually a dual UK/Australian citizen, my wife is Australian). We have visited Italy many times in the last 20 years, speak the language a bit, and would like to buy a small flat in which to live for part of each year.


----------



## reggio

*Living off the land...*

Hi, we're a couple from Ireland, originally English, we've been living off-grid and tending to the land in Ireland for the last ten years, we also keep horses.

We're hoping to relocate to Italy at some point over the coming years although we have no definite time-scale yet.

We're very keen to hear from anyone who is living a similar lifestyle to us and to know which regions of Italy are best suited to an outdoor, self-sufficient lifestyle, and what, if any potential pitfalls there might be.

Ciao for now


----------



## GeordieBorn

All areas are good for what you are after... Doing it may be a different thing


----------



## craig76

Hi, my wife and I are US citizens, and we just recently learned that she would be able to apply for citizenship because her grandfather was naturalized well after her mother was born. Our kids are (22 & 26) are really excited, and so are their cousins. Both wife and I are self-employed, she as a writer and I as a business appraiser. We would be looking to semi-retire and continue to freelance for English-language publications/companies. Hoping to learn more about ability to work, cost/eligibility for health care, ability to draw US social security.


----------



## briiiiij

Hello, my name is Brijette. I am a Filipino and I've been living in Italy for almost 10 months now. I am married to an Italian. I am a pharmacist by profession. Ciao a tutti!


----------



## darthroj

Hello, my name is Roger. My wife and I will be moving to Rome in August for work. We recently accepting teaching jobs (special education and science). We are hoping to learn a bit about the practicalities of moving to Rome as well as connect with some other people.


----------



## AngieF

Hi

My name is Angie and my husband's name is Brian. We are wanting to move to Cyprus when hubby retires in around 6 years. As our house is shared ownership, all our money is tied up in it so we will struggle in the UK with the cost of living. What better than to move to the sunshine  
I'm sure we will have loads of questions to ask. Our son would also be moving with us and he has health issues and can't work so there is much to sort out.
We have aspirations of owning a lovely villa with a pool, however we have townhouse money!! 
We spoke to an agent at A Place in the Sun at Olympia and they are going to take us on a viewing trip next time out so that we can get a feel for the kind of place we can afford. 
At the moment I mainly need to know of the things we need to save up for, legal fees, etc, car, rental while we look as we really can't afford to take anything from the house budget. While hubby will be retired I won't for a good few years so we will need money over to live on too.


----------



## PauloPievese

*Città Della Pieve*

Città Della Pieve (Citta Della Pieve) I'm including the unaccented "a" to make searches easier for keyboards lacking that support.

I've just taken an apartment in CdP and should move in hopefully in late summer after I've gotten a visa.


----------



## bonzyemy

Am a ghanaian, a travel consultant 
Married to a polish
Hoping to join him soon in uk, because he works there and am missing him so badly


----------



## Ragaei Mahmoud

I'm Ragaei , 34 years old, an I'm Egyptian and going to relocate to Italy.


----------



## Antochat

Hi everyone,

My wife and I have lived in Florence for the past 5 years. I was born in the UK, grew up in Vancouver Canada. My wife was raised between Canada & Greece, we are both EU citizens. Happy to find this great resource forum! I’m interested in buying a used car in Germany and importing it into Italy and wondering if anyone knew anybody that does that?

Thanks. 

Antony


----------



## PauloPievese

*U.S. Social Security Redux*



craig76 said:


> Hoping to learn more about ability to ... draw US social security.


Not too long ago I researched that topic:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/i...425482-italian-income-taxes-u-s-retirees.html
In summary the Italian and U.S. governments have a treaty agreeing not to tax the retirement income of each other's citizens.

Note that you are getting this information from the Internet which, as Abraham Lincoln pointed out, may be unreliable. I would confirm it with an accountant.
:flypig:


----------



## bmac355

Hi - Not sure this is how to reintroduced myself, however: my name is Bob, I was last on this forum around 2016 and have recently retired and hoping to spend a year in Italy continuing oil painting lessons from my teachers / friends who live in Bellagio. I did visit once there in 2015, and am going back this September for a month. Good luck to all!


----------



## PauloPievese

bmac355 said:


> ... hoping to spend a year in Italy....


Presuming that you are not an EU citizen or otherwise privileged, you may (as I recall) spend a maximum of 90 days in the EU followed by a minimum of 90 days out.

Per 90/180 days rule
The visa 90/180 days rule means that the Schengen zone visitor or the Schengen visa holder can travel freely within the Schengen zone for a maximum stay of up to 90 days in any half year period. The 90/180 days rule means that once the visitor has spent a total of 90 days in the Schengen zone (either consecutively or separately) within any half year, he or she must leave the Schengen zone.​
:flypig:


----------



## endriu0

Hey, new around here. Me and my wife are in process of moving to Italy / Puglia. Still need to find appt etc but so far the experience is mind blowing


----------



## rremde

*New to the group*

Hello all!
My name is Robin, and my husband and I are working on a plan to move back to Europe. We are from the US, but have lived in Spain and the UK, and miss Europe immensely. We are looking at San Remo in Italy at the moment.


----------



## Tina_19

*New here*

Hello everyone,

My name is Tina, from Nigeria I'm a stylist, HR personnel.

I am looking to relocating to Italy i have not really traveled, I would really love to hear anyone recommendation on the area that will best suit a newcomer.

Thanks.


----------



## Bluerulah

*Mr*

Hi everyone, I'm Colin Hardy, From South Yorkshire, with strong connections to North Wales, have been living in Houston Texas since the late 1970's. Coming to retirement, and wanting to go somewhere new and different, have decided, if all goes to plan to move to Italy with my partner for retirement years, at least a good number of them. We've chosen the areas of Lunigiana in Tuscany, and Abruzzo in the middle as the areas to look at for residence, house etc, so I'm going there end of October, first to Tuscany then to Abruzzo. From online have already ascertained that Tuscany is the more mainstream, established area, very beautiful and by the look of it a great retirement area. However, having seen the pictures, and read about Abruzzo, the National parks there and the Adriatic Sea that's a strong contender for us, and given the much lower real estate prices may well be where we end up. Welcome any feedback and comments from all.
Best Regards,
Colin,


----------



## rsgraves

Lucky you !!! I have 5 more years to go until I can retire. I have look at Abruzzo for retirement but just wasnt that sure about it. I am also looking at Garfagana as well. It seems to be less populated and a tad cheaper then the rest of Tuscany. 

Scott


----------



## GeordieBorn

Bluerulah said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Colin Hardy, From South Yorkshire, with strong connections to North Wales, have been living in Houston Texas since the late 1970's. Coming to retirement, and wanting to go somewhere new and different, have decided, if all goes to plan to move to Italy with my partner for retirement years, at least a good number of them. We've chosen the areas of Lunigiana in Tuscany, and Abruzzo in the middle as the areas to look at for residence, house etc, so I'm going there end of October, first to Tuscany then to Abruzzo. From online have already ascertained that Tuscany is the more mainstream, established area, very beautiful and by the look of it a great retirement area. However, having seen the pictures, and read about Abruzzo, the National parks there and the Adriatic Sea that's a strong contender for us, and given the much lower real estate prices may well be where we end up. Welcome any feedback and comments from all.
> Best Regards,
> Colin,


We loved Tuscany after the first visit there, and even more so after more visits. Northern Tuscany was an option, but elsewhere there was just too expensive. That turned out great as although our first impression of Abruzzo was poor (it looked poor in comparison), it is a stunning place that has everything. I think inland slightly, either north or south is ideal. Good hunting....


----------



## davidandheather

Hello all. We're a few years from retirement and are seriously considering Spain/Italy/France as potential landing spots. We've been lurking in forums and doing lots of research in our spare time over the last 6 months, but just registered to add to the experience. We travel a lot (both for work and pleasure) and although our home in southern California is a blessing, we are desirous of winding down abroad. Looking forward to learning lots about the employment situation, purchase vs. rent, dual citizenship, health care, and for dessert: bureaucratic red tape … Happy hunting to one and all...


----------



## RoddyS

Hi all,
Roddy and Izzi here - new members! Yay!

Originally from Glasgow (Scotland) and have moved around a bit over the years. 15 years in Manchester, then London... then 4 years in the middle east (Saudi Arabia, then Lebanon, then Dubai)... then back to London for 4 years.

We moved to Italy (Giove in Umbria) in Jan 2019 and have just moved to Montepulciano in Tuscany a month ago.

We're not retired (yet... unfortunately) but are starting to get the feeling that it might happen soon! In the process of selling the UK (painful) and buying here. Fingers crossed...

I have posted 2 threads re truck hire and archery - if any of you have any info on that (or anything else fun) I'd love to get some replies.

Thanks!


----------



## mrsjessicag

*Atlanta to Florence*

Hi All, My husband has just taken a job with a company in Florence. If it all goes well, we will move there with our two sons (5 yo and 2 yo) next summer from Atlanta, Georgia. I have lots of questions, but am excited about the adventure!

Jessica


----------



## janeturner65

Hello everyone
I'm Jane and my fiance's name is Tony. We are looking to buy a house in Abruzzo as soon as possible. We have already had two visits - the first to narrow down area, although we did view a few properties then the second purely for viewings. We have viewed just over 20 properties so far and due to go for our third visit in a few weeks. This next visit we are planning on just staying there until we have actually managed to buy a house! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## turtleblues

Hello all,
My wife (Yvonne) and I retired last spring and are seriously looking at Umbria for a final adventure. We have found a house, but it needs some remodeling. We spent the last few years searching France (love it there), but the weather is almost identical to ours (we live on San Juan Island, north of Seattle). We recently started Washington State’s only tea farm, but the idea of a European move is strong in both of us.
Neither of us speak Italian, but both know quite a few Spanish words. Michel Thomas tapes should arrive today. 
I posted about a Geometra and Attorney this morning and hope to get some good advice. 
Hopefully we will meet some of you as we make the transition to our new life. BTW Abruzzo was a strong contender, but most houses we found were too far up in the mountains. 
All the best!


----------



## GeordieBorn

Hello, hope you find what you are looking for. Surprised there were no places in Abruzzo blow mountain level as most are?


----------



## turtleblues

Thanks for the welcome. We may still be looking in Abruzzo if the house in Umbria falls through. Any good suggestions?


----------



## GeordieBorn

Well for specific houses it depends on your personal preferences. But for me the nearer the coast the better the weather, except in extreme heat whereby the mountains would win! Also I believe earthquake risk is less the near the coast, but there is a seismic map ratings out here on the web if needed. I would only look at houses in the area where the SS150 meets the SS81 outwards towards the coast, take a line down through Penne as far as you wish, but remembering how far out you are from the airport if that’s important to you. Getting down to personal likes I would avoid the Pescara basin apart from perhaps the Sulmona area. Chieti I did not find as attractive as Teramo province, but that could be one of those “where you land first” things, certainly the water supply seemed a bit more uncertain further south and is one thing that certainly should be checked (and not just asking the agent). 
Even in the area I mention above, for any town in it I would check the height above sea level. I would think twice about anything over 350m and not even look at anything above 500m.
Have a look at Italiancasa here and/or casa.it here. If you want something in English try Rightmove here who cover many agents.


----------



## PauloPievese

*Just Making Sure*

Y'all all sound like together folks so this is probably unnecessary but am I correct in presuming that you have a residence permit, _permesso di soggiorno_? Folks have been known to be the owners of houses that they couldn't get permission to live in.

:flypig:


----------



## turtleblues

Paulo,
Not yet. We understand the need to get one, but we are just starting the process of moving. Our USA house will go on the market soon. But as you know, it takes a bit to find the right place to live. We have vacillated back and forth between France and Italy and have just recently decided on Italy. We are excited, are beginning to learn Italian and have found one house that fits our needs (with renovation). Worst case scenario, if we are denied residency (which hopefully will not happen) we could use the home as a vacation home and travel the rest of the time. 
We are not wealthy, but are comfortable enough to leave for other parts of the EU for a period of time each year. 
Do you have any pitfalls that we may experience that would be helpful?
Thanks


----------



## PauloPievese

*Oh my*

Am I understanding you correctly? The rules aren't just for Italy; they are for the entire Schengen Region, in effect the EU. For Americans that means 90 days in, 90 days out. 

Of all the people on Expatforum I am the least qualified to comment on this but I'm certain someone will jump in to validate and amplify this.

:flypig:


----------



## turtleblues

Thank you for the clarification. I was under the impression that it was “per country” not per EU. If that is the case would travel to Great Britain qualify as “out of the region”?


----------



## PauloPievese

*Chin up!*



turtleblues said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I was under the impression that it was “per country” not per EU. If that is the case would travel to Great Britain qualify as “out of the region”?


Again, I am considerably less than authoritative on this. As to the specifics of your question, my understanding is that the rules for the UK/EU relationship will be worked out over the next year. I wouldn't bet on any outcome. I personally have been stroking my chin thinking of Tunisia.

Your best bet is obviously to get a PdS. Send me a private note and I will describe my failed attempt to do so. Don't freak out; my application was marginal at best and I did myself no favors in the process. With my limited knowledge I might be able to suggest things that might improve your chances.

:flypig:

p.s. I will be in Umbria vacating in mid-late-May. Let me know if you're around.


----------



## gasolello

*Intro*

Hi Everyone, very recently I moved to Milan, Italy with my family coming from the greater New York City metro area. I was recommended this forum as a great source of information. Thanks,
Lio


----------



## Britchick49

Hi everyone, it’s been a long while since I have been active on any expat forum. I originally researched Canada and ended up
In Abu Dhabi for 6 years . It was a fantastic time . From there we ended up back in the U.K. and have been here way to long . My Husband is currently working in the Catania area . It is not an accompanied post but I am looking to join him in the summer with our youngest who is 18 . 

It is likely to be for just over a year . He has been there a while already and I’m so over the UK and living separately. My other kids are independent and will pop over to visit so basically I’m just looking for extra info and pitfalls.


----------



## Joy4Life

*Looking to move to Pisa-Livorno region*

Hi all,

we are looking to relocate to the Pisa-Livorno region. I have a backgroung in business development in banking for 15 years working with digitalization, converting paperbased processses to digital, building online and remote capabalities and self service for customers. In addition long history of working with marketing and some experience from Travel industry as well. I am looking to start a new career as a consultant with an ambition to provide online consulting to help companies grow and streamline their customer processes.

I am interested in learning more about what locations are best suited (also for kids to go to school) and if there are english speaking people to connect with. Not in terms of business, but privately (I do appreciate leads for business as well, but that is separate). Any tips on expat forums and groups around this region of Italy?

Thanks!


----------



## acunamatata

Hi, I am planning to retire in Italy. I have lived in San Francisco for 43 years while my family is still in Italy. I have been traveling back and forth once or twice a year and with age is getting a bit challenging. I also miss the lifestyle and ....Italy . Both my husband and I have dual citizenship so that part will be easy. As I have lived in SF for so many years I am somewhat unfamiliar with the "living part" of Italy versus the visiting part.
Thank you for accepting me, I am looking forward to meeting new friends.....


----------



## Rob61

*Florida-Italy*

Hi. I've just got back on this forum after many years away. My husband & I live in Florida, retired, & hope to move to Italy within 5 years or so. We're looking at the Gaeta area, so if anyone has info, tell away  We will be renting, at least to begin with.


----------



## PauloPievese

*Fellow Exile*



Rob61 said:


> My husband & I live in Florida.


What part of Florida. Maybe we could get together and discuss being peri. 

Paul
:flypig:


----------



## NickTek

*New to this forum*

Hi, the name is Nick.
I'm a British citizen and live with in the UK my Italian wife Silvia.
Silvia is originally from Bologna, where her mother still lives.
We bought a property last year in San Fedele / Albenga and hope to move there within a year or two.
Covid has slowed our plans down but has also made us realise that working from home is a real option. We'd prefer to retire but can't afford it yet.
It's been a lot of work but so far we've got heating/cooling (air source) and double glazing. Next plan is broadband!


----------



## ilsognatore

Ciao!

We (me/my husband) currently live in the US (sorry about you know who!). Have traveled all over (much) of the world and we love Italy. We have friends in Milano, Dolmomiti, Roma, Apulia, and Toscana. Our plan is to live for a few months (likely near Bari, once COVID is a comfortable distance in the past) and then make a move. It's possible we may speed up this timeline.

I have US and Irish passports; my husband has a US passport. I'm working to engage some visa help to see what might suit us best (retirement visa, EU blue card, etc.).

We're in our 50s (no kids) so not quite at retirement (by US standards), but this virus has shown us, once again, that we only have so many days on this earth. Why spend them working until you're too old and/or sick to really enjoy your life?

We are thinking about building a small house in Puglia area so that it can be more "green" (solar panels, geo thermal, etc.) than what has been traditionally done. If anyone has any experience they'd like to share regarding a ground-up build, I'd love to hear it.

Also, if you live in an area in the south that you particularly love, I'd be eager to hear where and why.

Many thanks!


----------



## NickySatts

*New*

Hi 
We have a house near to Vasto I’m new to the forum just finding my way around. We have had our place in Italy for around 10 years.
Nick::juggle:


----------



## corndog

Hi Gang, I'm new here and looking to learn some things about the complexities of moving overseas.


----------



## mjcorey

Buongiorno! My name is Michael. My wife and I are hoping to move from the Western U.S. to Northern Italy, perhaps the Bolzano area, in about nine months to a year. We will probably visit for three months while my house is being sold, then -- I hope -- settle somewhere. We are retired, but we're avid hikers and I'm secretly hoping to rope my wife into some serious cross-country skiing  We need A LOT of advice -- about where and how to live, how to handle paperwork, medical things, transportation -- pretty much everything. I already speak a couple of European languages so I hope to make reasonable progress in Italian. Thanks in advance


----------



## Rubio Wood

Hi, my wife and I are considering moving to Italy in the next couple of years so I have some time to get things lined up. I have joint Irish/English citizenship and the idea is to work remotely for my current company in the UK whilst living in Italy. Obviously I have hundreds of questions but I will take a look through the forums as I am sure 90% of them will have been asked before. We would like to live on the coast and we love warm/hot weather but reliable internet and and an international airport within a couple of hours drive are the only must haves at the moment.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Rubio Wood said:


> Hi, my wife and I are considering moving to Italy in the next couple of years so I have some time to get things lined up. I have joint Irish/English citizenship and the idea is to work remotely for my current company in the UK whilst living in Italy. Obviously I have hundreds of questions but I will take a look through the forums as I am sure 90% of them will have been asked before. We would like to live on the coast and we love warm/hot weather but reliable internet and and an international airport within a couple of hours drive are the only must haves at the moment.


I would look at the tax side first...


----------



## the flowes

Hello, Stacy Lynn Floyd and Simon John Crowe here... aka the Flowes. Me, Stacy born in the Americas, moved to London in 2010 to marry my Britman Simon. Now we are on our next Flowe adventure relocation to ITALY. As Simon is fluent in Italian, I'm a slow learner. Looking for new conscious, cool, flow connections in the Macerata region of Italy. See you soon!


----------



## jbarelli

Ciao tutti! 

My name is John Barelli, and my wife and I are considering retiring to southern Italy (probably in the Reggio Calabria area) in around 18-24 months, with a long(ish) trip first for about two months. I've been trying to find out what I can about the tax implications, especially with that new 7% tax break for people coming in with overseas pensions. I'm retired US Navy, and both of us also have small pensions from government jobs (school district and library), along with Social Security and some money in an IRA. 

Also, there's the issue of moving household goods. Has anyone done the 20' container route from the US? If so, how did it go, and (roughly) what is the cost?

I will certainly have lots more questions, so anyone who has done this in the last few years, I would love to hear about both pitfalls and successes.

Grazie tanto!


----------



## LuD1

xabiaxica said:


> this is for everyone to tell us all a little bit about yourself
> 
> you won't be especially interested in me - but I live in Spain & have done for 8 years
> 
> 
> over to all the posters who live in Italy - or want to


Hello all,
I am a 60 year old American who is considering retiring in Italy. My daughter and I came to Italy in November of 2019 for 2 weeks. I attended a conference in Florence. We fell in love. I could smell the difference in the air when I stepped off of the plane. The life style and people seemed much more gentle and caring than in the US. The political strife here is breaking my heart. In Tennessee, the selfish non-concern for human life breaks my heart with COVID painting our state red and people still refusing to wear masks when not mandated. 
I am thinking of moving to Liguria, Tuscany or Marche. I can't take the heat of Southern Italy, but I would like to be fairly close to the coast. Are there areas friendlier to English speakers? My Italian is far from proficient at this point. Also, I am far from being rich. I am trying to see if this is doable.


----------



## jbarelli

LuD1 said:


> Hello all,
> I am a 60 year old American who is considering retiring in Italy. My daughter and I came to Italy in November of 2019 for 2 weeks. I attended a conference in Florence. We fell in love. I could smell the difference in the air when I stepped off of the plane. The life style and people seemed much more gentle and caring than in the US. The political strife here is breaking my heart. In Tennessee, the selfish non-concern for human life breaks my heart with COVID painting our state red and people still refusing to wear masks when not mandated.
> I am thinking of moving to Liguria, Tuscany or Marche. I can't take the heat of Southern Italy, but I would like to be fairly close to the coast. Are there areas friendlier to English speakers? My Italian is far from proficient at this point. Also, I am far from being rich. I am trying to see if this is doable.


I'm in a similar situation, although a bit older. A couple of things that I've already discovered.

The easiest way to get residency in Italy (as an American) is through an "Elective Residency Visa". The down side of this is that you cannot earn a living in Italy if you use this method. It's for pensioners and people with other passive income. There's also a bit of a "catch 22" situation where you need to have a place to live already arranged before you apply for the visa. 

You should also look into a program where the Italian government is encouraging pensioners to move to smaller towns (under 20,000 pop). Sadly, that program only applies in the south, but you should at least check out the areas where it applies, as regular Italian income taxes are brutal. (Starting at 23%, with very limited deductions, and an annual "wealth tax" on total assets.) They want us in the small southern towns, as we don't take up the limited jobs available, and we bring money into the struggling local economies. Under that program, income taxes are only 7%, and the Italian "wealth tax" doesn't apply to overseas (meaning outside Italy) assets. (Still, Italian taxes are confusing, and I would strongly recommend talking to a professional.)

Still, I'm a retired US Navy Chief, neither my wife nor I are exactly wealthy, and it looks like we can retire there comfortably, if not lavishly.


----------



## PauloPievese

Re taxes in retirement from the U.S.A. take a look at my earlier post:








Other Asia


Please post here for anywhere in Asia which doesn't have a dedicated forum.




www.expatforum.com




Note that various others on the Forum have taken exception to this.

This Forum is a wealth of information for wannabes. If you use the search function you will easily find seven conflicting answers to every question you have.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## bigpearl

Hi to fellow members of Expat Forum. I'm an Aussie Expat living in the Philippines and hang out on that platform mostly.
I have a question for the brains trust if any one can offer up some advice I'd appreciate it.

My niece moved to Sicily 4 months ago, she spent 3 years with her Sicilian boyfriend while he was living and working in Australia, they decided to move, all good, he is working for his families business and she is working online for an Australian company full time, wages, super, tax etc. She is now looking at dual citizenship (seems too quick for me but).
Their migration lawyer/consultant has advised my niece that she needs to pay tax on her earnings from Australia, invoice the company for her work from Italy and pay taxes there,,,,,,,, go figure, while I'm not up on the tax treaty laws and where you can derive income from I think something is wrong with the advice she has received. 
Hope someone can offer up some help.

BTW from all my worldly travels over the last 40 years Italy is my favourite (3 visits so far) but love took me to the Philippines,,,,,,,, vastly different but enjoying it to date.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## GeordieBorn

You may find the posting of your question in the Intro post gets missed by many! So may want to post it again as a new post. But these issues are always a minefield and you need a lawyer to understand any DTA, That between Australia and Italy here seems no different.


----------



## mauja1

gasolello said:


> *Intro*
> 
> Hi Everyone, very recently I moved to Milan, Italy with my family coming from the greater New York City metro area. I was recommended this forum as a great source of information. Thanks,
> Lio


Hello!!
My husband and I moved to southern Italy 10 years ago. We are from New York State, and are now seeking to return to the United States. We are selling our lovely home in Praia A Mare, Calabria, a charming area on the gorgeous coastline.
I have much information to share. Very reasonable price. 
I have had difficulty on what to click on this forum to introduce myself to the general members. Could you kindly tell me what to click when I am on the page now where I am replying to you? Grazie.


----------



## GloriaR

Hello everyone! My name is Gloria! I am from Ukraine and now I am living in Milano! Let's be friends


----------



## mauja1

Gtdonna said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here but have lived in Italy from 2000 until 2008 when I left to work, but I still have ties to Italy and now seeking to return to live once again this time to invest. I am born entrepreneur and English is also my madre lingua.
> 
> During my time here, I helped professionals translate documents, taught English and also sold made in Italy products to clients worldwide all form my home here in Italy. Now I want to create a company around this.


Hello, Gloria,
I used to be on this forum before we moved to Italy 10 years ago. I am a bit confused. This post you have is dated from 2011. Did you just send a message to me? I received a note in my email from you saying to introduce myself.
My name is MaryAnn, and my husband and I used to live in the U.S. We moved here in 2010, to the town of Praia A Mare. It is 3 hours south of Naples.

We have been very happy in Italy, but now there are 3 grandchildren whom we miss. We wish to sell our lovely, charming home, a 5 minute drive to the beach. If you would like to know more about our home, please let me know. Perhaps, Gloria, you may know someone who is interested.

I am an Italian American, with maternal and paternal grandparents having migrated from Sicily to the States. I spoke Italian as a baby before English, continuing through my life.

Great to hear from you. Be well.


----------



## GloriaR

mauja1 said:


> Hello, Gloria,
> I used to be on this forum before we moved to Italy 10 years ago. I am a bit confused. This post you have is dated from 2011. Did you just send a message to me? I received a note in my email from you saying to introduce myself.
> My name is MaryAnn, and my husband and I used to live in the U.S. We moved here in 2010, to the town of Praia A Mare. It is 3 hours south of Naples.
> 
> We have been very happy in Italy, but now there are 3 grandchildren whom we miss. We wish to sell our lovely, charming home, a 5 minute drive to the beach. If you would like to know more about our home, please let me know. Perhaps, Gloria, you may know someone who is interested.
> 
> I am an Italian American, with maternal and paternal grandparents having migrated from Sicily to the States. I spoke Italian as a baby before English, continuing through my life.
> 
> Great to hear from you. Be well.


Hi MaryAnn! I am so sorry, I pressed the wrong button by mistake. By the way, It is a pleasure that you text me! Wish you a great day!


----------



## Yorkshire Annie

Hello here is my intro.

I am currently living in the UK but for over 5 years my partner and I have been looking to buy a second home in northern Italy. The plan is to semi retire in a few years and spend as much time as possible in Italy.

Initially I was surprised at how different the buying process seems to be compared to the UK and of the high costs expected by some agents? e.g. 5% from the vendor and buyer...wow!

Our search continues even in light of the challenges Brexit has brought  

Hoping to find some helpful advice on the forum.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Yorkshire Annie said:


> Hello here is my intro.
> 
> I am currently living in the UK but for over 5 years my partner and I have been looking to buy a second home in northern Italy. The plan is to semi retire in a few years and spend as much time as possible in Italy.
> 
> Initially I was surprised at how different the buying process seems to be compared to the UK and of the high costs expected by some agents? e.g. 5% from the vendor and buyer...wow!
> 
> Our search continues even in light of the challenges Brexit has brought
> 
> Hoping to find some helpful advice on the forum.


Ha! I didn't note the name "Yorkshire Annie" when I posted the last reply.... Why would you want to leave lovely cold Yorkshire here, lots of hill top here near Holmfirth!! Welcome.


----------



## WildBill423

Afternoon everyone from the U.S. I am a young retiree (39M) preparing to begin a new life, hopefully, in Italy early 2022. Will be going to the Versilia to find an apartment, obtain the codice fiscale, open bank account, find apartment, etc. in October. Consulate appointment booked for Jan '22. Looking forward to learning from your all's experiences.

Ciao. 

-B


----------



## Danny2IT

Ciao B
I would add to the top of your list an Italian cell phone plan and local number if you don't already have one. Of course many forms you'll fill out will ask for a local phone number, but also now many appointment registration systems at the comune and elsewhere require it to be done online or with an app.


----------



## Danny2IT

Yorkshire Annie
My agent charged me approximately 3.5% when I bought my house in Dec. 2019. In reality he earned every pence/penny/eurocent as he was super helpful in getting everything setup including all of the utilities changed over to my name. He also let me use his address temporarily for some of the various paperwork. He also took care of the house for the first six months before I could move in, even turning on the heat the day before I arrived for a visit in January so the house wouldn't be so cold when I arrived. I would say he is one of my closest friends here in town just because of how nice he was.

Where in northern Italy do you have your sights set on? I'm in the Veneto just north of Venice.


----------



## WildBill423

Danny2IT said:


> Ciao B
> I would add to the top of your list an Italian cell phone plan and local number if you don't already have one. Of course many forms you'll fill out will ask for a local phone number, but also now many appointment registration systems at the comune and elsewhere require it to be done online or with an app.


Thanks Danny. I am still trying to figure out the correct order to do things.

So would my "To Do List" look like this:

1. Codice Fiscale
2. Bank Account
3. Phone Number
4. Everything else

Or is the phone # required for the Codice Fiscale as well? Thanks for the help.

-B


----------



## Danny2IT

B;
It depends on your access to the internet when you first get here. While you do not need a phone number to obtain a codice fiscale, nowadays, the only way to get into the Agenzia Delle Entrate is with an online reservation, or via their app. My order was Codice Fiscale, Phone, Bank Account, but again that was 2 years ago when you could just walk in and queue up for an hour or two. More than likely it will be the same for the Anagrafe office at your local comune wherever you decide to settle.

TIM has an "International Plan" only available for people born outside of Italy. Activation was 27 Euro and monthly fee is 12 Euro for 40Gb of data and they don't block the usage, so you can tether a laptop or a US phone to it.

I got an international bank account at Unicredit which was a bit fee-heavy but since they're one of the largest in Italy, it seems you're never far away from one. FYI: Even though it was an international bank account, they still needed an address in Italy (for some reason???), luckily a family friend was more than ok with me using her address. I've found the best bank for ATM withdrawals from a US account is BNP-Paribas, they charge nearly the spot rate (as long as you decline the conversion).


----------



## Sluggo

Hello,
My wife and I are looking into the Elective Residence Visa. We live in Oregon and have traveled and lived in various places through central and northern Italy. We hope to live there soon. We are early retirees and looking for advice on navigating the visa process through the San Francisco Consulate. 
Cheers,
John


----------



## spencetj

Hi, I am English, my wife is Italian from Genova and our daughter is a bit of each! I have always lived in UK and my wife has been here 20 years but Brexit was the final straw, time to move back to Italy. We are moving to Monza, my wife has gone on ahead and I am trying to tie up the loose ends in UK before I can move.

I have been very slowly setting up my own business in social media advertising over the last year which has been a sideline up to now, but the plan is that will become full time after the move. So I also need to figure out the best and most tax efficient way to structure my business; whether to be self employed, start a limited company in the UK or a company in Italy...knowing how much the Italians like their red tape I think the latter would be the hardest option!

So many questions to resolve I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## mft13

Hi there,

I'm looking to buy a small property in central Italy that I can enjoy as a holiday home in the short term and maybe retire to in the long term. I hope to learn from the insights of those with experience of living in Italy and share anything I learn along the way.


----------



## RschDev

Greetings - I am Davie. I’m a dual citizen and hold both Italian and US passports and can communicate in Italian (on a good day) at the A2 level. I am a retired researcher, a cook, a maker, and a videographer.


----------



## bigpearl

Hi Rsch, welcome to the forum. Hope you find what you are looking for here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## jbp

Hello all 
I am a dual citizen, Italo-Americano. We have just purchased a house over in Italy near my family. Our plan is to use the house as a vacation house as we travel every summer there, then eventually as the kids get older move there permanently. New on here, but always curious and fascinated by other people's experiences and their voyage. Love people from all backgrounds and love to hear what you have to share  thanks!!


----------



## nscalderone

Hello everyone! My wife and I are finally hoping to make a dream come true next summer. We live in Arizona and as you likely know, it gets exceptionally hot here in the summer months. So, we're hoping to find an apartment in Italy for a few months. We're just beginning the research process. At the moment, we don't even have a city in mind. We like the north and were engaged in Valeggio Sul Mincio just south of Lake Garda. We view this as a first step in someday beginning a new life in Italy.

Over the next few months we hope to narrow down where we'd like to stay and will lean on resources like this forum to help us make some decisions.


----------



## Risa

nscalderone said:


> Hello everyone! My wife and I are finally hoping to make a dream come true next summer. We live in Arizona and as you likely know, it gets exceptionally hot here in the summer months. So, we're hoping to find an apartment in Italy for a few months. We're just beginning the research process. At the moment, we don't even have a city in mind. We like the north and were engaged in Valeggio Sul Mincio just south of Lake Garda. We view this as a first step in someday beginning a new life in Italy.
> 
> Over the next few months we hope to narrow down where we'd like to stay and will lean on resources like this forum to help us make some decisions.


Hello, I'm an expat myself from Japan who has an Italian husband and living in Brescia. ( I have lived in Mesa, Arizona
for a year when I was a teenager) Small cities around Lake Garda (south part) are recommended as you will have a quiet life with easier access to the bigger cities and airports, such as Salo', Desenzano, Sirmione, Peschiera, Lazise and any small towns/areas in between them. Those places are close to the bigger cities such as Brescia or Verona and you will have access to anything you'd need, like big malls, big hospitals, inter-city train stations and etc.


----------



## HillBenny

Hello I am Benny, currently living in Greece but its getting boring and looking for more space and more variety food wise. (Greek kitchen is such a bore)
Have my eyes on Italy.


----------



## maillo

Hi all,

I am a Spaniard living in the US for 15 years with dual citizenship but now planning on moving to Italy with my wife and son. I currently work as a Marriage and Family Therapist in California and would like to continue seeing clients located in California while living in Italy. Does anyone have knowledge/experience with this?


----------



## ManuelUrdi

Hello / ciao!
I'm Manuel, Portuguese, lived in Spain for 2 decades, free-lance consultant in project management, digital collaboration and energy. I have a specific question about Italy, hence I've introduced myself here before posting.


----------

